# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Paikallisliikenne Kouvolan seudulla

## kemkim

Kouvolassa kulkee kaksi Etelä-Suomen linjaliikenteen bussilinjaa. 10L keskustasta Lehtomäkeen ja päinvastoin, 10E keskustasta Eskolanmäkeen ja takaisin. Bussilinjat ovat epäsymmetrisiä, eli pysäkki on vain toisella puolen katua ja linja kiertelee aikalailla kerätäkseen matkustajia. Tämän seurauksena menomatka saattaa kestää vain muutaman minuutin, mutta paluumatka 15 minuuttia. 

Busseja kulkee arkisin ruuhka-aikaan 2 bussia tunnissa, muulloin kerran tunnissa. Busseihin ei silti tunnu riittävän matkustajia, yleensä niissä on yhdestä viiteen matkustajaa. Tämän seurauksena lähtöjä on tarkoitus jälleen vähentää. Tariffi on aina 2,50 euroa/bussimatka. Linjoja ei ole synkronoitu junien kanssa, vaan bussi lähtee 5 minuuttia ennen junan tuloa ja tulee asemalle junan lähdön jälkeen.

Miten Kouvolassa saataisiin bussimatkustaminen lisääntymään? Onhan se Suomen 9. suurin kaupunkiseutu, Kuopion ja Joensuun välissä asukasluvultaan, joten luulisi että bussitarjonta voisi olla parempaa.

----------


## Resiina

Muutetaan linjat pikkubussilinjoiksi jotka on reititetty siten että ne palvelee asiakkaita paremmin ja aikataulut on synkronisoitu junien kanssa

----------


## MCW

Siellä on muutakin paikallisliikennettä, esimerkiksi 12K /  12T sekä Kouvolan ja Kuusankosken välisiä yhteyksiä palveleva runkolinja Anjala-Voikkaa. Noita 10:jä ja 12:ia voisi ajatella kahtena linjana 10 ja 12, joilla kirjain kertoo ajosuunnan.

----------


## Eppu

Ajattelin kirjoittaa tästä aiheesta, koska käväisin seudulla pääsiäisenä. Muutenkin aihe on ajankohtainen, sillä seudun 6 kuntaa on yhdistymässä yhdeksi kaupungiksi. Tämä tuo mukanaan myös mahdollisuuden joukkoliikenteen kehittämiselle.

Nykytilanne on sellainen, että sekä Kouvolassa että Kuusankoskella on omat sisäiset linjansa, joita ajetaan melko harvakseltaan. Seudun runkolinjana toimii Kouvola - Kuusankoski - Voikkaa -linja, jota ajetaan 30-60 minuutin välein. Rahastusjärjestelmänä on kaupunkioloissa kankea matkahuollon taksajärjestelmä. Esimerkiksi matka Kouvolan asemalta Kuusankoskelle maksaa 3,10 euroa, ja matkan pituus on alle 10 kilometriä.

Jos lähitulevaisuudessa yhdistyvät 6 kuntaa vain niin päättäisivät, voisi seudun joukkoliikennettä kehittää voimakkaasti mm. perustamalla oman joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluorganisaation (=tilaaja). Koska muodostuva uusi, 90 000:n asukkaan kaupunki on melko tiiviisti asuttu, eikä välimatkat ole kovin pitkia, olisi joukkoliikennettä mahdollisuus kehittää hyvinkin voimakkaasti. Välimatkat esimerkiksi Kouvolasta Kuusankoskelle, Elimäen Korialle sekä Valkealaan eivät ole kovin pitkiä. Näihin suuntautuvista linjoista tulisi sitä paitsi kaupungin sisäisiä linjoja.

----------


## Jartsa

Oikeastaan Kouvola-Voikkaa on ainoa edes kohtuullista joukkuliikennepalvelua tarjoava linja Kouvolan seudulla. Kouvola-Inkeroinen -välillä on parin viime vuoden aikana tehty isoja supistuksia, muun muassa sunnuntailiikenne lakkautettiin kokonaan viime kesäkuussa. Lisäksi lauantai-iltojen vuorotarjonta on heikentenyt selkeästi. Kouvola-Kotka -taajamajuna ei oikein tue eteläisen Suur-kouvolan joukkuliikennettä, kiitos asemien epäedullisen sijainin. Elimäen ja Valkealan suuntaan ajetaan lähes pelkästään arkisin.

Suur-kouvolassa monet palvelut luultavasti keskittyvät ajan myötä nykyisen Kouvolan keskustaan, joten joukkoliikenneyhteyksien merkitys nousee. Joka tapauksessa  uuden kaupungin on subventoitava sisäistä liikennettään aivan eri mittakaavassa kuin mitä yksittäiset kunnat yhteensä nykyään tekevät.

----------


## Belarus 920

Eipä taida olla tarvetta joukkoliikenteen kehittämiselle Kouvolan suunnassa. Sen kerran kun bussia tarvii niin tuo taksajärjestelmä toimii ihan hyvin. Pääasiassa paikallinen väestö suosii henkilöautoja. Maaseutumaistahan kymenlaakso kuitenkin pääasiassa on. Junalla pääsee muuten hyvin Mylsälle jos sinnepäin on asiaa. Kohtuu halpaakin vielä.  :Biggrin:  

Mielummin ne rahat alueen työllisyyden kohentamiseen kuin bussien tukemiseen. Tällä alueella se ei vaan ole tarpeen. Ainakaan vielä?

----------


## kemkim

> Eipä taida olla tarvetta joukkoliikenteen kehittämiselle Kouvolan suunnassa.


Toki on, sillä taso ei ole vielä riittävän hyvä. Jotta henkilöautoilua voitaisiin vähentää, tulee bussien tasoa nostaa. Pääosa kymenlaaksolaisista asuu tiiviisti taajamissa, joissa julkinen liikenne olisi vaihtoehto henkilöautoilulle. Kouvolan sisälläkin autoillaan parin kilometrin matkoja, koska paikallisbussit kulkevat vain tunnin välein. Olisiko tässä paikka parannukselle? Kouvolan keskusta on melko eläväinen, joten sinne voisi olla bussipalvelulle kysyntää.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

http://kouvola.matkahuolto.info

Koekäytin Kouvolan paikallisliikenteen reittiopasta ja sain vaikutelman, että se tietää vain nykyisen Kouvolan sisäiset bussit.  Jos Kouvolaan liitetään naapurikuntia, niin viimeistään silloin pitäisi ottaa mukaan muitakin bussilinjoja.

----------


## jarkkovoutilainen

Tämä sopii oikeastaan niin Junat kuin Bussit -otsikon alle.

YLEn maakuntaradio uutisoi tänään: Kymenlaakson joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen jatkuu - aiheesta on vasta valmistunut selvitys.    

http://lotta.yle.fi/rswebkta.nsf/siv...ent142323E90D6

----------


## ultrix

Mutta mistä sen selvityksen saa luettavakseen?

----------


## MCW

Vanhoista pysäkkikylteistä päätellen Kossilan aikaan liikennettä olisi ollut reilusti enemmän.

----------


## Jartsa

Selvitys on nyt luettavissa Kymenlaakson liiton sivujen kautta.

Yllättävän konreettisia parannusehdotuksia.

----------


## LateZ

Onpa hankala rataosa järkevän liikenteen kannalta. Yhdellä junayksiköllä näyttää mahdolliselta järjestää jonkinlainen työmatkayhteys Kotkan suuntaan (sellainenhan on jo, aikataulu vain kaipaa viilausta). Nykyisin lähes 40 % matkoista liittyy välittömästi kaukojuniin Kouvolassa. Lopuista matkoista valtaosa lienee sellaisia asiointi- ym. matkoja, joissa aikataululla ei ole minuutin tai tunninkaan tasolla merkitystä. 

Vasta kahdella junayksiköllä ja tunnin vuorovälillä ruuhka-aikaan on mahdollista saada junasta todellinen vaihtoehto opiskelijoille ja työssäkäyville. Ajatellaanpa Kouvolassa työssäkäyviä. Työssä pitäisi olla kahdeksan aikoihin, juna voisi tulla Kouvolaan 7.50. Nykyään ehtiäkseen Kotkasta joutuu lähtemään bussilla 5:55 (vain kouluvuoden aikana), junan lähtöaika olisi 7:05; Inkeroisista bussi nykyään 6:50, juna lähtisi 7:32 ja Myllykoskelta 7:10, juna menisi 7:39.

Minuuttimuutokset, uusi junapari keskellä päivää ja uusi bussivuoro eivät riitä. Nykytilanteessa juna vie niin paljon matkustajia, ettei bussiliikenteellä ole tilaa kehittyä. Toisaalta junaliikenne ei ole riittävällä tasolla. Radanvarren tiheän asutuksen takia tuolla luulisi olevan enemmän edellytyksiä junaliikenteen kehittämiseen kuin monella muulla rataosalla.

----------


## hsiitari

On totta, että Voikkaa-Inkeroinen välin hiljaisen ajan liikennettä on supistettu koskien myöhäisillan liikennettä koko välillä ja sunnuntailiikennettä välillä Kouvola-Inkeroinen, mutta jotain uuttakin on saatu aikaan. 11.8.2008 alkaen Voikkaa-Kouvola ja Voikkaa-Inkeroinen reiteille on lisätty yhteisesti yksi auto arkipäivien päiväliikenteeseen klo 18 asti. Vuorovälit ovat säilyneet ennallaan, mutta aikatauluja on hidastettu, Voikkaa-Inkeroinen linjaa on jatkettu neljällä kilometrilla Anjalaan ja käyntejä Kuusankosken aluesairaalassa ja Keltakankaan sairaalassa on lisätty. Aikaisemmin ajossa oli 3 autoa, joista 1 ajoi reittiä Kouvola-Voikkaa tunnin välein ja 2 autoa reittiä Voikkaa-Inkeroinen myös tunnin välein, lähdöt molemmista päistä tasatunnein. Voikkaa-Inkeroinen reitin pituus on 36 kilometriä ja näin ollen keskinopeudeksi ajantasaukset mukaanlukien muodostui kohtalaisen kovat 36 kilometriä tunnissa. Nyt uusi autokierto neljällä autolla on seuraava: Minuuttilukemalla 30 Kouvola-Voikkaa. Sitten Voikkaa-Kouvola-Inkeroinen-Anjala, Anjala-Inkeroinen-Kouvola-Voikkaa ja Voikkaa-Kouvola. Kello on silloin +3.30. Sitten puolen tunnin tauko ja sama kierto uudestaan.

----------


## LateZ

Suuri ongelma tuolla seudulla on siinä, että ehtiäkseen vaikkapa työhön tai kouluun Kouvolaan kahdeksaksi, pitää Inkeroisista nousta kello 6:50 autoon. Junalla matka taittuisi alle kahdessakymmenessä minuutissa. 6:50 bussi tarjoaa mahdollisuuden kulkea julkisella liikenteellä, mutta 7:30 junalla matkustaja säästäisi 40 minuuttia joka arkiaamu. Tokkopa kukaan lakkaa kulkemasta autolla, vaikka 6:50 bussiin saisi kuinka halvan seutulipun hyvänsä. 

Jos perusongelmaa ei tajuta, saa tehdä monen monta joukkoliikenneselvitystä jo ennalta tuhoon tuomittuine parannusesitykseneen ilman, että eri kulkumuotojen osuus liikkumisesta muuttuu miksikään.

----------


## Miska

> Suuri ongelma tuolla seudulla on siinä, että ehtiäkseen vaikkapa työhön tai kouluun Kouvolaan kahdeksaksi, pitää Inkeroisista nousta kello 6:50 autoon.


Tuo 6:50 Inkeroinen - Kouvola muuten ajetaan kahdella autolla, toinen lähtee alkujaan Kotkasta 5:55 ja toinen Anjalasta 6:40. Joukon jatkoksi liittyy vielä Myllykoskella Haminasta tuleva auto. Kaikki kolme lähtevät Myllykoskelta 7:10, Anjalasta ja Kotkasta tulevat autot ajavat Rantatietä ja haminalainen valtatietä 15. Kaikki saapuvat Kouvolaan 7:35. Ehkäpä vuoroja olisi mahdollista hieman hajauttaa , jolloin yksi niistä voisi saapua Kouvolaan varttia nykyistä myöhemmin.

----------


## hsiitari

Joukkoliikenne on tähän asti ollut lähinnä huutolaispojan asemassa pohjoisen Kymenlaakson kunnissa esim. Kotkaan verrattuna. Yllättäen kuitenkin joukkoliikenne ja sen kehittäminen muodostui ykkösaiheeksi viime kuntavaaleissa. Sen puolesta puhuivat lähes kaikki puolueet ja paikallisessa sanomalehdessä oli monta asiaa koskevaa pääkirjoitusta. Mukana on myös Kymenlaakson Liitto keskittyen lähinnä Kouvolan ja Kotkan välisten yhteyksien parantamiseen. Syytä onkin, sillä joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste (joukkoliikennematkoja asukasta kohti vuodessa) on vain puolet siitä, mitä se on keskimäärin muilla samankokoisilla paikkakunnilla.

Poliittinen yksimielisyys hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien luomisesta näyttäisi hyvinkin löytyvän. Yli 90 prosenttia valtuutetuista oli ennen vaaleja sitä mieltä, että taajamien välille on luotava kaupungin rahallisella tuella hyvät bussiyhteydet.

Talousarvioesityksen yhteydessä kaupunki on teettänyt selvityksen Kouvolan vaihtoehdoista työmatkalipuiksi. Niin sanottu minimimalli olisi kahden vyöhykkeen kaupunkilippu, jossa ykkösvyöhyke kattaisi kaupunkimaisten alueiden välisen liikenteen. Esimerkkeinä reiteistä mainitaan Kuusankoski-Kouvola, Valkealan kirkonkylä-Kouvola ja Koria-Kouvola. Kakkosvyöhyke kattaisi puolestaan koko Kouvolan.

Joukkoliikenteeseen kannustavassa mallissa sen sijaan koko uusi Kouvola olisi yksi vyöhyke, jossa 30 päivän työmatkaliput maksaisivat 45 euroa. 30 päivän nuoriso- ja opiskelijalippu maksaisi 40 euroa ja lasten lippu 20 euroa. Veteraanit ja yli 75-vuotiaat matkustaisivat ilmaiseksi.

Uusi kaupunkilippu voi olla käytössä aikaisintaan keväällä. Muun muassa tekniset asiat ottavat aikansa. Vanhan Kouvolan kaupunkilippu maksaa tällä hetkellä 35 euroa ja uuden Kouvolan seutulippu (mukaan lukien Iitti ja Luumäki) 57 euroa 30 päivän jaksoissa.

----------


## Jartsa

Ilmeisesti suunnitelmat koskevat siis vain kuukausilippuja, minkäänlaista kertalippujärjestelmää ei liene harkittu. Tässä mallissa ei tarvitse tehdä kovinkaan montaa matkaa kuukauden aikana esimerkiksi Keskusta-Inkeroinen -välillä, jotta kaupunkilipusta tulee työmatkalaiselle kannattavampi kuin kertamaksuista.

Onkohan edes mahdollista ottaa käyttöön tasahintaista kertalipputaksaa nykytilanteessa, jossa sisäiset linjat (psl. 'vanhan kouvolan' sisäinen liikenne?) eivät ole ostettua liikennettä vaan markkinaehtoisesti ajettuja? Esimerkiksi Kuusankosken suuntaan kertamatka on varsin kallis, etenkin muutamassa vielä ajettavassa tuplataksaisessa yövuorossa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Onkohan edes mahdollista ottaa käyttöön tasahintaista kertalipputaksaa nykytilanteessa, jossa sisäiset linjat (psl. 'vanhan kouvolan' sisäinen liikenne?) eivät ole ostettua liikennettä vaan markkinaehtoisesti ajettuja?


Oulussa on ollut tasataksa pitkästi toistakymmentä vuotta, vaikka liikennöinti perustuu liikennelupiin.

----------


## hsiitari

Pohjoisen Kymenlaakson kunnat ovat kautta aikojen olleet erittäin nihkeitä satsaamaan kaikille avoimen joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen. Kouvolan kaupungin teettämän selvityksen mukaan viime vuonna kuuden kunnan eli uuden Suur-Kouvolan alueella tehtiin 293 000 tuettua joukkoliikennematkaa. Kotkassa määrä oli 1,6 miljoonaa ja Lappeenrannassa 800 000. Selvityksessä todetaankin, että uudelta Kouvolalta käytännössä puuttuu kokonaan kaupungin tukema joukkoliikenne. Tässä muutamia tositapauksia vuosien varrelta:

Noin kymmenen vuotta sitten ranskalaiset soivat vessat olivat suurta muotia Suomessa ja pitihän niitä hankkia Kouvolaankin. Niitä vuokrattiin kolme kappaletta. Noiden kolmen soivan vessan vuosivuokra oli yhtä suuri kuin 50% Pohjois-Kymenlaakson seutulipusta kaupungille aiheutuneista kustannuksista. Kuusi vessaa ja seutulippu olisivat siis vaaassa painaneet yhtä paljon. Kouvolan kaupunkilippua ei silloin vielä ollut olemassa. Vessat hävisivät sittemmin katukuvasta.

Korjalassa kahden automarketin välissä oleva risteys oli tukkeutumassa ja risteykseen laadittiin saneeraussuunnitelma, jota esiteltiin paikallisessa sanomalehdessä. Tuon risteyksen parantamisen kustannusarvio eli käytännössä kahden lisäkaistan rakentamisen hinta oli yhtä suuri kuin juuri käyttöön otetusta kaupunkilipusta Kouvolan kaupungille aiheutuvat kustannukset viiden vuoden ajalta.

Vielä noin viisi vuotta sitten lastenvaunujen kuljettaminen Kouvolan paikallisliikenteessä oli maksullista. Aikuinen maksoi oman matkansa ja lastenvaunuista meni ilmeisesti lastenlipun hinta. Asia nousi esille muutaman yleisönosastokirjoituksen jälkeen. Asian käsittelyssä olikin vaikeuksia teknisellä lautakunnalla, koska lautakunta ei ole tottunut käsittelemään joukkoliikenneasioita, niitä ei yksinkertaisesti ole eikä tuoda käsittelyyn. Lautakunta ei esim. tiennyt, että monissa kaupungeissa ihan Kouvolan lähelläkin lastenvaunut + matkustaja saivat kulkea ilmaiseksi. Lopputulos oli, että kaupunki alkoi maksaa lastenvaunut, mutta niitä kuljettavan on maksettava oma matkansa.

----------


## GT8N

> Asian käsittelyssä olikin vaikeuksia teknisellä lautakunnalla, koska lautakunta ei ole tottunut käsittelemään joukkoliikenneasioita, niitä ei yksinkertaisesti ole eikä tuoda käsittelyyn.


Melko surullista kuulla vielä tänä päivänä, miten huonolla tolalla joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen voi Kouvolankin kokoisella seudulla oikein olla. Miten joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen on edes voinut ajautua tällaiseen tilaan? :Eek:

----------


## hsiitari

> Melko surullista kuulla vielä tänä päivänä, miten huonolla tolalla joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen voi Kouvolankin kokoisella seudulla oikein olla. Miten joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen on edes voinut ajautua tällaiseen tilaan?


Telan tämän vuoden pöytäkirjoista löytyi kolme joukkoliikenneasiaa: 1) Vanhusneuvoston esitys, 2) Kuntalaisaloite, 3) Tiedot valtion kaupungille maksamista joukkoliikenneavustuksista. Päätökset olivat: 1) Siirretään myöhemmäksi, 2) Siirretään myöhemmäksi, 3) Merkitään tiedoksi. Yleensä on vain yksi asia, eli  se "merkitään tiedoksi". Ensi vuonna tilanne on varmasti toinen, koskapa uuden Kouvolan valtuusto joutuu heti ensi töikseen ottamaan kantaa joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoon.

----------


## hsiitari

Tässä lisää tositapauksia Pohjois-Kymenlaakson joukkoliikenteestä vuosien varrelta:

Toisin kuin nyt, niin vielä muutamia vuosia sitten bussiyhteydet Kouvolasta Kuusankosken aluesairaalaan olivat tosi huonot. Viikonloppuisin sinne ei päässyt ollenkaan ja arkisin sairaalan kautta ajoi Kouvolasta pari vuoroa aamuisin ja takaisin päin pääsi muistaakseni myös 2 kertaa, ehkä n. klo 10 ja 13 tienoilla. Tästä alkoi syntyä napinaa paikallisen sanomalehden yleisönosastossa ja asia pääsi kaupungissa luottamusmieskäsittelyyn oliko se peräti kaupunginhallitukseen asti. Lopputulos oli, että kaupunki ei voi järjestää ostoliikennettä sairaalalle, koska se sijaitsee vieraan kunnan alueella, haettiin lääninhallitusta apuun liikenteen järjestämisessä ja kehitettiin kuitenkin seuraava matkaketju: Asiakas ajaa tavallisella bussivuorolla Kuusankosken keskustaan, missä kuljettaja soittaa matkapuhelimella taksin paikalle ja loppumatka sairaalalle tehdään taksilla taksihinnoin. Kaupunki olisi ilmeisesti maksanut nämä taksin tilauksen puhelinkulut. Epäilen, että yhtään puhelinkulua ei tullut maksuun. Tällä hetkellä yhteydet sairaalalle ovat kunnossa.

Toinen tositapaus on aivan tätä päivää. Parin viikon kuluttua Kouvola on lähes 90.000 asukkaan kaupunki, jonka sunnuntaipäivien kaupungin rajat ylittämätön joukkoliikenne hoidetaan kahdella linja-autolla. Toinen ajaa linjaa Voikkaa  Kouvola ja toinen vanhan Kouvolan sisäistä linjaa 10E/L Lehtomäki  Eskolanmäki. Lisäksi on yksi myöhäisillan lähtö Kouvolan matkakeskuksesta Vekaranjärven varuskuntaan. Kahden paikallisbussin yhteentörmäys sunnuntaina Kouvolassa olisi siis melkoinen tilastollinen harvinaisuus.

Jokaisella kolikolla on kääntöpuoli, niin myös tällä. Jos ajatellaan vanhaa Kouvolaa, niin hyvin harvassa 30.000 asukkaan kaupungissa on joukkoliikennettä sunnuntaisin klo 9 ja 10 välillä aamulla, mutta Kouvolassapa on. Ensimmäinen bussivuoro starttaa klo 9.25 ja itäiset ja pohjoiset kaupunginosat kierreltyään ajaa suoraan keskuskirkon oven eteen. Tällaista palvelua ei ole edes Mikkelissä, vaikka siellä joukkoliikenne on monessa suhteessa Kouvolaa noin 30 vuotta edellä.

----------


## Eppu

Jospa saisivat sitten Kouvolassakin aikaiseksi viimeistään ensi vuoden syksyksi joitain isompia reittimuutoksia ja liikenteen lisäyksiä. Varmasti muutospaineet ovat kovat, mutta vastaavasti mahdollisuudetkin asioiden uudelleenjärjestelylle ovat kuntaliitoksen myötä huomattavasti paremmat.

Jos joitain muutoksia ehdottaisin, niin esimerkiksi tuota Lehtomäen linjaa voisi jatkaa Kuusankoskelle - vaikkapa kiertäen Lehtomäen ja sen jälkeen Ahlmanintietä pitkin. Voikkaan linjalle voisi myös antaa numeron ja laatia selkeämmän aikataulun - ja kenties lisävuoroja? Tässä nyt jotain, mutta muitakin uudistustarpeita toki olisi, runsaastikin...

----------


## ultrix

> Jospa saisivat sitten Kouvolassakin aikaiseksi viimeistään ensi vuoden syksyksi joitain isompia reittimuutoksia ja liikenteen lisäyksiä. Varmasti muutospaineet ovat kovat, mutta vastaavasti mahdollisuudetkin asioiden uudelleenjärjestelylle ovat kuntaliitoksen myötä huomattavasti paremmat.


Ja varsinkin uuden Joukkoliikennelain myötä, jolloin Kouvolan kaupungin rooli joukkoliikenneviranomaisena kasvanee.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos joitain muutoksia ehdottaisin, niin esimerkiksi tuota Lehtomäen linjaa voisi jatkaa Kuusankoskelle - vaikkapa kiertäen Lehtomäen ja sen jälkeen Ahlmanintietä pitkin.


Lehtomäestä voitaisiin jatkaa myös Valkealaan. Eskolanmäen linja voisi jatkaa Myllykoskelle. Iitin suunta Korian kautta.

----------


## hsiitari

> Jos joitain muutoksia ehdottaisin, niin esimerkiksi tuota Lehtomäen linjaa voisi jatkaa Kuusankoskelle - vaikkapa kiertäen Lehtomäen ja sen jälkeen Ahlmanintietä pitkin.


Tuo Ahlmanintien - Kyminkadun suunta on hiukan ongelmallinen sen takia, että asutuksen painopiste on siirtynyt sieltä Mäyränkorven alueelle lähelle Kuusaantietä.

Kymenlaakson alueradion uutisen mukaan vuodeksi 2009 kaupunki ei lupaa yhtään uutta bussivuoroa. Ensi vuosi taitaa kulua uuden kaupunkilipun käyttöönottoon, olemassa olevan liikenteen inventointiin ja joukkoliikenteen palvelutason määrittelyyn, johon valtuusto joutuu ottamaan kantaa. Poliitikkojen vaalipuheet joutuvat puntariin.

Uuden Kouvolan valtuustossa erikoista on nuorten ihmisten sekä naisten vähäinen osuus. Esimerkiksi sitoutumattomien valtuustoryhmässä ei ole ensimmäistäkään naista. Kun napinpainajina ovat kuusi- ja seitsemänkymppiset ukot, niin joukkoliikenteelle se ei välttämättä tiedä mitään kovin hyvää.

----------


## Eppu

En tunne kovin tarkasti Kouvolan seudun joukkoliikenteen reittejä, näistä kun ei kovin helposti tarkempaa tietoa löydykään...

Silti väsäsin joitakin reittiehdotuksia tulevaisuuden varalle:Karttalinkki

Tässä kuvattu reittiverkko ei tosin kata kaikkia seudun perukoita, mutta näin ensi alkuun joitakin lähtökohtia suunnittelulle se voisi tarjota...

----------


## hsiitari

Kouvolan paikallisliikenteen reittikartta löytyy osoitteesta www.kouvola.fi -> matkailu -> liikenne -> paikallisliikenteen reittikartta. Linjasto perustuu muuten suunnitelmaan "linjasto 79", jossa 79 tarkoittaa vuosilukua 1979! Vain jotain pieniä muutoksia on tehty vuoden 1979 jälkeen.

Kuusankosken vastaavat tiedot löytyvät paikasta www.kuusankoski.fi -> Kouvolan seudun linja-autoaikataulut -> Kuusankosken kaupungin sisäiset linja-autoaikataulut, talvi. Nykyisten kuntarajojen ylittävästä liikenteestä ei taida löytyä reittikarttaa mistään.

Eräs uuteen valtuustoon päässyt kunnallispoliitikko on omassa nettipäiväkirjassaan ehdottanut heilurilinjaa Koria  Kouvola(matkakeskus)  Valkeala, jonka aikataulut tahdistettaisiin yhteensopivaksi Voikkaa  Inkeroinen  Anjala linjan kanssa.

----------


## kemkim

> Tässä kuvattu reittiverkko ei tosin kata kaikkia seudun perukoita, mutta näin ensi alkuun joitakin lähtökohtia suunnittelulle se voisi tarjota...


Hyvä suunnitelman alku! Kannattaisiko tämä lähettää myös Kouvolan kaupungin tiedoksi? Siellä tuskin on suurtakaan asiantuntemusta joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa, joten apu voisi olla hyödyllistä. Tässä on tosin ainakin yksi puute: Viitakummun kerrostalolähiön kautta ei kulje yksikään linja. Tuo Lehtomäenkadun linja voisi kulkea Viitakummuntien kautta ja palata sen jälkeen tuolle normaalille reitilleen, jolloin tämäkin alue tulisi palveltua. Tarvittaessa tuo Anjalankosken linja voisi kulkea Myllykoskentien (367) sijaan Vahteronkatua ja Kiehuvantietä, jolloin se palvelisi paremmin Vahteronmäen aluetta. Tie kuitenkin on aika suora, joten se ei matka-aikaa varmaankaan liikaa hidastaisi.

----------


## ultrix

Epun suunnitelmaa voi hyvin täydentää myös rautateiden paikallisliikenteellä, myös Kuusankosken suuntaan.

----------


## hsiitari

Pohjoisen Kymenlaakson kunnat ovat kautta aikojen olleet erittäin nihkeitä satsaamaan kaikille avoimen joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen. Uuden Suur-Kouvolan palveluksessa on 5.900 työntekijää, joista 4.600 on vakituisia, mutta kaupunginvaltuuston ensimmäisessä kokouksessa vuoden 2008 lopulla on vasta epäilty, että pitäisikö tässä lähes 90.000 asukkaan kaupungissa olla joku päätoiminen joukkoliikenneinsinööri tai joukkoliikennesuunnittelija. Vai hoidetaanko hommat sivutöinä, kuten tähänkin asti. Tässä taas tositapaus vuosien varrelta:

Tykkimäen huvipuisto sijaitsee noin 3 kilometriä keskustasta itään ja huvipuisto hoiti sinne liikenteen kaksikerroksisella Lontoonbussilla. Bussi lähti Sokos-hotellin pihasta ja ajoi Matkakeskuksen kautta. Huvipuiston johto lopetti liikenteen vuoden 1999 sesongin päättyessä elokuussa.

Mitä tapahtui sitten seuraavana kesänä? Ei mitään, kunnes juhannuksen tienoilla ilmestyi kiukkuinen kirjoitus Kouvolan Sanomien yleisön osastoon. Vakiovuoroliikenne Tykkimäen ohi Utin suuntaan on melko vaatimatonta ja kesäaikana sitä on vielä vähemmän, kun koulupäivävuorot ovat tauolla. Sunnuntaisin vakiovuoroja ei kulje lainkaan eikä huvipuiston kohdalla ollut silloin pikavuoropysäkkiä, tuskin sitä on vieläkään. Kaikki nämä seikat tuotiin kirjoituksessa esiin. Olimme siis saaneet Kouvolaan kesäksi 2000 vähintään Euroopan mittakaavassa ainutlaatuisen, käytännössä vailla julkista liikennettä olevan huvipuiston.

Liikenne alkoi sitten seuraavana kesänä, kun huvipuisto oli muistanut lähestyä kaupunkia asiassa. Mutta aivan viimeisen päälle ei tämäkään valitettavasti ole mennyt. Kun Kouvolassa oli sitä ennen kaksi paikallislinjaa, numeroidut 10 ja 12 eri kirjainvariaatioineen, niin kaupungista loppuivat numerot kesken. Linja kulkee nimellä Huvipuiston liikenne tai jotain vastaavaa. Vaikka linja kulkee alkumatkan normaalia paikallisliikennereittiä, niin sen aikataulua ei ole koskaan julkaistu Kouvolan seudun aikataulut vihkosessa eikä sitä ole Wilima-matkainfossa eikä myöskään internetissä julkaistussa paikallisliikenteen reittikartassa. Aikataulut löytyvät toki huvipuiston omilta sivuilta, ja Matkakeskuksen sekä pysäkkien informaatiotauluista ja erillisinä Kouvolan sivuilta mutta ei siis Wilimasta. Matkahuollon reittioppaan rakentaminen taitaa olla sen verran kesken, että sitä ei kannata tässä yhteydessä mainita.

----------


## Miska

> Vaikka linja kulkee alkumatkan normaalia paikallisliikennereittiä, niin sen aikataulua ei ole koskaan julkaistu Kouvolan seudun aikataulut vihkosessa eikä sitä ole Wilima-matkainfossa eikä myöskään internetissä julkaistussa paikallisliikenteen reittikartassa. Aikataulut löytyvät toki huvipuiston omilta sivuilta, ja Matkakeskuksen sekä pysäkkien informaatiotauluista ja erillisinä Kouvolan sivuilta mutta ei siis Wilimasta. Matkahuollon reittioppaan rakentaminen taitaa olla sen verran kesken, että sitä ei kannata tässä yhteydessä mainita.


Kouvolan paikallisliikenteen aikataulut ovat olleet muistaakseni vuodesta 2006 lähtien Matkahuollon aikatauluhaussa pysäkin tarkkuudella, myös nuo Tykkimäen vuorot. Paperisenakin Tykkimäen-liikenteen aikataulu on ollut saatavilla ainakin viime vuosina (muistaakseni liikennöitsijän omassa paikkuriaikataululäpyskässä). 

Sitä olen kyllä itsekin ihmetellyt, ettei Tykkimäen-linjaa ole selkeämmin integroitu Tornionmäen 12T-linjaan, jonka reittiä se kuitenkin ajaa. Tykkimäen vuorot tekevät Tornionmäestä noin kilometrin pituisen piston, muuten reitti ainakin aikataulun mukaan olisi sama. Linjan 12T taulukkomuotoiseen kesäaikatauluun noita Tykkimäen vuoroja ei ole kuitenkaan laitettu.

----------


## Eppu

Tietystikin suuri epäkohta seudun joukkoliikenteessä on se, ettei näitä tämänhetkisten (poistuvien) kuntarajojen ylittävästä liikenteestä ole reittikarttoja olemassa, eikä reittikatujakaan ole aikatauluvihossa selostettu. Niinpä ulkopaikkakuntalainen, joka haluaa esim. Kouvolan matkakeskukselta Voikkaalle, ei tiedä aikatauluissa mainituista reittivariaatioista "Kymintehdas", "Niskala", "Sairaala" tai "Tähtee" yhtikäs mitään. Jotain voi päätellä katsomalla kaupunkiseudun yleiskarttaa, mutta siltikään ei tiedä mitä katuja auto ajaa ja missä sijaitsee Voikkaan päätepysäkki ym..

Mutta nyt kun kuntarajat poistuvat, tulee edellä mainitusta Voikkaan linjastakin kaupungin sisäinen linja. Jospa sitten kaupungin asukkaat (viimeistään) osaisivat vaatia parannuksia asioihin...

Ja tulipa mieleen, että jos olisin lunastanut itselleni Kouvolan sisäisen kuukausilipun (Kouvola-lippu, 35 eur), niin saisinkohan matkustaa sillä heti 1.1.2009 vaikka matkakeskukselta Voikkaalle? Matka ainakin olisi kaupungin sisäinen.

----------


## Miska

> Ja tulipa mieleen, että jos olisin lunastanut itselleni Kouvolan sisäisen kuukausilipun (Kouvola-lippu, 35 eur), niin saisinkohan matkustaa sillä heti 1.1.2009 vaikka matkakeskukselta Voikkaalle? Matka ainakin olisi kaupungin sisäinen.


Olen ymmärtänyt, että ei saa. Joukkoliikenne toimii ainakin kevään ikään kuin mitään kuntaliitosta ei olisi tapahtunutkaan. "Naapurissa" Lappeenrannassa sen sijaan kaupunkilippu kelpaa vuodenvaihteen jälkeen myös entisen Joutsenon kunnan alueella, tosin sillä seurauksella, että Lappeenrannassa taitaa jatkossa olla Suomen kallein 30 päivän kaupunkilippu (58 euroa). Lappeenrannan hintamuutokset toteutunevat kuitenkin vasta helmikuun alussa myöhäisen päätöksenteon takia.

----------


## hsiitari

> Sitä olen kyllä itsekin ihmetellyt, ettei Tykkimäen-linjaa ole selkeämmin integroitu Tornionmäen 12T-linjaan, jonka reittiä se kuitenkin ajaa. Tykkimäen vuorot tekevät Tornionmäestä noin kilometrin pituisen piston, muuten reitti ainakin aikataulun mukaan olisi sama. Linjan 12T taulukkomuotoiseen kesäaikatauluun noita Tykkimäen vuoroja ei ole kuitenkaan laitettu.


Huvipuiston linja ja linjan 12 kesäliikenne ajalla 1.5.-30.9. ovat molemmat kaupungin ostoliikennettä. Välillä keskusta - Tornionmäki ei todellakaan kesällä tarvita kahta bussia liikenteessä aikana, jolloin matkustajavirrat ovat kaikkein ohuimmat.

Kaupungin olisi kannattanut palkata vaikka joku joukkoliikennesuunnittelija keikkahommiin yhdistämään noiden kahden linjan arkipäiväliikenne yhdeksi linjaksi Korjala - Matkakeskus - Tornionmäki - Tykkimäki. Sijoitus olisi tullut liikennöintisäästöinä jo moninkertaisesti takaisin. Eikä tuossa edes paljon suunnittelua tarvita, sillä pääsääntöisesti keskustasta Tornionmäkeen ajoaika on 10 minuuttia ja takaisin päin 20 minuuttia. Kyllä kymmenessä minuutissa käy kilometrin päässä huvipuiston sisäänkäynnin edessä kääntymässä.

Viikonloppuina tilanne on toinen, koska linja 12 ei silloin liikennöi.

----------


## hsiitari

Pohjoisen Kymenlaakson kunnat ovat kautta aikojen olleet erittäin nihkeitä satsaamaan joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen. Poikkeus vahvistaa säännön ja se tulee tässä:

Kouvolan paikallisliikenteeseen tuli uusi matalalattiabussi vuoden 1997 alussa. Kaupungissa on siis ajettu matalalattiabussilla jo 12 vuotta, Bussin hankintahinta oli 1,5 miljoonaa markkaa ja se hankittiin sopimuksella, jossa kaupunki ja valtio puoliksi maksoivat tavallisen bussin ja matalan välisen hintaeron. Kaupungin osuudeksi tuli 100.000 markkaa ja maksu jaettiin viidelle vuodelle eli 20.000 markkaa vuosi.

Kouvolan Sanomat esitteli uutta linja-autoa kuuden palstan levyisellä jutulla. Jonkin verran aihetta tähän olikin, sillä edelliset kaksi täysin uutta bussia olivat tulleet Kouvolan paikallisliikenteeseen 1960-luvun alkupuolella. Isompi niistä ajoi Tornionmäen linjaa pienempi Mielakan linjaa. Eskolanmäkeä ja Lehtomäkeä ei silloin ollut olemassakaan. Lisäksi matalalattiabussit eivät vuonna 1997 olleet maakunnissa kovin yleisiä. Pienissä ja keskisuurissa kaupungeissa niitä oli käytössä yhteensä n. 10 kpl, mm. Kotkassa, Mikkelissä ja Joensuussa. Kouvolaan hankitussa autossa oli Volvo B10B-LE alusta ja Säffle-kori. Autoon piti tulla vielä kaupungin valitsema värityskin. Jostain syystä väriksi valittiin se sama valkoinen, jollaisena bussi oli kaupunkiin tullut ja kyljet peitettiin sinänsä ihan piristävin Rosso-ravintolan mainoksin.

----------


## Miska

> Jonkin verran aihetta tähän olikin, sillä edelliset kaksi täysin uutta bussia olivat tulleet Kouvolan paikallisliikenteeseen 1960-luvun alkupuolella.


Linjojen 10 ja 12 osalta tilanne varmasti olikin näin kehno, mutta Voikkaa - Kouvola - Inkeroinen -liikenteeseen Kossilan Liikenne ja sittemmin Savonlinja-yhtiöt hankki uusia katureita ja lähiliikennebusseja (kuvalinkit Bussidata-sivustolle): 

Kossilan Liikenne 1 Volvo B10M-65 Kutter 9 vm. 1984

Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne 404 Volvo B9M-60 Lahti 400 vm. 1989

Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne 477 Scania L113 Lahti 402 vm. 1995

Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne 480 Scania L113 Lahti 402 vm. 1995

Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne 711 (ei kuvaa) Scania L94UB Ikarus E94F vm. 2003

Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne 712 Scania L94UB Ikarus E94F vm. 2003

----------


## hsiitari

> Voikkaa - Kouvola - Inkeroinen -liikenteeseen Kossilan Liikenne ja sittemmin Savonlinja-yhtiöt hankki uusia katureita ja lähiliikennebusseja (kuvalinkit Bussidata-sivustolle):


Kossilan liikenteen nro 1 oli ensimmäinen Kouvola  Kuusaantie  Voikkaa linjalle hankittu bussi, jossa ei ollut takaovea eikä rahastajan aitiota. Siitä huolimatta bussissa oli lyhyen aikaa vuonna 1984 rahastaja, joka istui edessä vapaalla paikalla ja kävi keräilemässä maksut. Kouvola  Kuusaantie  Voikkaa linjalla on siis takanaan loistava menneisyys.

Linjan historia alkaa noin vuodesta 1960, jolloin Kouvolan ja Voikkaan välinen suora tie, Kuusaantie (kansan suussa Kiitotie) valmistui. Kaksi ensimmäistä bussia olivat siipi-Wiimoja. Bussit olivat samannäköisiä kuin GLD-97. Merkinantonapit näissä busseissa olivat auton katossa kahdessa rivissä keskikäytävän molemmin puolin. Autojen sisätilat olivat niin matalat, että nappeja yletti painaa. 

Noin vuonna 1968 linjalle tuli kaksi uutta Kutterin korittamaa bussia. Bussit olivat samantyyppisiä kuin GPY-61, mutta niissä oli takaovi. Seuraavat kaksi autoa, joissa edelleen oli Kutterin kori, tulivat noin vuonna 1974. Toinen niistä oli RAT-506 ja toinen RAN-661.

----------


## kemkim

> Kossilan liikenteen nro 1 oli ensimmäinen Kouvola  Kuusaantie  Voikkaa linjalle hankittu bussi, jossa ei ollut takaovea eikä rahastajan aitiota. Siitä huolimatta bussissa oli lyhyen aikaa vuonna 1984 rahastaja, joka istui edessä vapaalla paikalla ja kävi keräilemässä maksut. Kouvola  Kuusaantie  Voikkaa linjalla on siis takanaan loistava menneisyys.


Mutta kuten pörssimaailmassa on tapana sanoa, "mennyt kehitys ei ole tae tulevasta". Paperiteollisuudellakin on hieno menneisyys Suomessa. Kouvola-Voikkaa -linja kuitenkin on ollut jo perinteisesti suosittu linja ja edelleen sillä riittää matkustajia, vaikka autoilu sitäkin on toki nakertanut. Linjan suosion takia voisi olla menestyksekäs idea rakentaa pikaraitiotie tälle linjalle, jolloin maankäyttöä keskittyisi entistä enemmän linjan varrelle. Tätä pikaratikkaa voitaisiin hyvin jatkaa Kouvolan keskustasta Myllykoskelle valmiita raiteita pitkin. Pysähdyksensä saisi tällä reitillä myös kerrostalolähiö Tornionmäki.

----------


## hsiitari

Tässä taas muutama tositapaus Pohjois-Kymenlaakson joukkoliikenteestä vuosien varrelta:

Kuusankosken kaupunki kilpailutti joukkoliikennettään vuonna 1999 ja sen seurauksena kaupungin ostoliikennettä ajavien bussien väri muuttui koulujen alkaessa eriväriseksi kuin Voikkaalta Kouvolaan ajavien bussien. Siitä sitten seurasi se, että siirtoliput eivät enää kelvanneet matkustettaessa esim. Pilkanmaasta Kouvolaan. Ensin piti ostaa 12 markan hintainen lippu, jolla pääsi Kuusankosken keskustaan ja siitä sitten 13 markan lippu, jolla pääsi Kouvolaan. Edestakaisen matkan hinnaksi tuli siis 50 markkaa.

Asia tuli ilmi, kun joukkoliikenteen pääasialliselle suunnittelufoorumille eli Kouvolan sanomien yleisönosastoon ilmestyi kirjoitus. Tämä tapahtui joulukuun puolivälissä. Kirjoituksessa nimimerkki Autoton pilkanmaalainen kertoi, että oli kysellyt asiaa molemmilta liikennöitsijöiltä sekä Kuusankosken kaupungintalolta, josta oli vastattu, että siirtolippujen kelpoisuus ei ole kaupungin asia.

Nyt täytyi jo puuttua peliin. Siinä auttoi sähköposti Etelä-Suomen lääninhallituksen joukkoliikenneyksikköön otsikolla Kilpailutus korottaa bussimatkan hintaa. Yllättäen jo tammikuun puolivälissä Kouvolan Sanomien paikallisuutisten sivulla oli kuuden palstan levyinen uutinen: Kuusankosken siirtolipuista sopu. Uutisessa kerrottiin, että kaupungin virkamies oli neuvotellut asiasta liikennöitsijöiden kanssa ratkaisun.

Kouvolaan rakennettiin kävelykatua 1990-luvun puolivälissä. Kaupungin virkamiehet olivat neuvotelleet sen aikaisen Maxi-Median kanssa sopimuksen, jossa mainostoimisto toimittaa kävelykadulle katukalusteita, ilmeisesti jotain istuimia, pyörätelineitä sekä mainostauluja. Sopimukseen kuului myös 10 kpl uusia lasiseinäisiä bussipysäkkien sadekatoksia. Sopimus olisi ollut mainostilaa vastaan kaupungille ilmainen.

Kouvolan kaupunginhallitus äänesti tämän sopimuksen nurin sillä perusteella, että tarjotut katukalusteet eivät olleet tarpeeksi omaleimaisia. Kalusteet tilattiin rahalla muualta ja tietenkin kävi niin, että sadekatokset unohdettiin. Kun esim. Pietarissa ja Tallinnassa oli jo moderneja lasiseinäisiä katoksia, niin Kouvolassa vanhat filmivaneriseinäiset sadekatokset pimensivät ja rumensivat katukuvaa aivan ydinkeskustassa.

Sadekatosten uusiminen siirtyi noin kuudella vuodella eteenpäin. Uusi sopimus tehtiin More Group Suomi Oy:n kanssa. Sopimuksen mukaan yhtiö toimittaa 4 kpl katoksia vuonna 2001 ja 3 kpl vuonna 2002.

----------


## hsiitari

Uuden Kouvolan kaupunkilippu etenee. Kouvolan Sanomien mukaan 27.1.2009 kokoontunut tekninen lautakunta esittää kaupunginhallitukselle, että kaupunkilipun hinnaksi päätettäisiin 40 euroa. Lippu kelpaisi koko kaupungin alueella.

Vanhan seutulipun hinta säilyisi ennallaan, 57 eurossa. Lipulla pääsee matkustamaan Kouvolan lisäksi Iitissä ja Luumäellä.

Uusi kaupunkilippu on tarkoitus ottaa käyttöön toukokuun alusta kesäliikenteen alkaessa.

----------


## Eppu

> Uuden Kouvolan kaupunkilippu etenee. Kouvolan Sanomien mukaan 27.1.2009 kokoontunut tekninen lautakunta esittää kaupunginhallitukselle, että kaupunkilipun hinnaksi päätettäisiin 40 euroa. Lippu kelpaisi koko kaupungin alueella.


Kuullostaa oikein hyvältä, kun ottaa huomioon että hinta on vain 5 euroa enemmän kuin vanhalla lipulla ja uusi lippu kelpaa huomattavasti laajemmalla alueella. Varmasti houkuttelee lisää asiakkaita vähitellen. Kunhan vain myös tarjontaa, informaatiota ja lipputuotevalikoimaakin vielä lisättäisiin...

----------


## hsiitari

> Tuo 6:50 Inkeroinen - Kouvola muuten ajetaan kahdella autolla, toinen lähtee alkujaan Kotkasta 5:55 ja toinen Anjalasta 6:40. Joukon jatkoksi liittyy vielä Myllykoskella Haminasta tuleva auto. Kaikki kolme lähtevät Myllykoskelta 7:10, Anjalasta ja Kotkasta tulevat autot ajavat Rantatietä ja haminalainen valtatietä 15. Kaikki saapuvat Kouvolaan 7:35. Ehkäpä vuoroja olisi mahdollista hieman hajauttaa , jolloin yksi niistä voisi saapua Kouvolaan varttia nykyistä myöhemmin.


Arkiaamut ovat sikäli tärkeä, että silloin pitää kuljettaa koululaiset kouluihin, opiskelijat oppilaitoksiin ja työntekijät työpaikoille. Kun matkustajavirrat ovat Kouvolassa melko ohuet, niin siitä seuraa, että bussit ajavat etelästä pohjoiseen "yhtä viivaa pitkin" klo 7 ja 8 välillä. Tornionmäen ja matkakeskuksen välillä on jokin muotoilu- ja media-alan oppilaitos, ammattikoulu ja kauppaoppilaitos. Kaikki 3 bussia saapuvat matkakeskukseen klo 7.35. Anjala-Voikkaa bussi jatkaa Kuusaantietä Voikkaalle klo 7.35. Tämä lähtö on ajettu kahdelle bussilla, joten yksi bussi, ilmeisesti Haminasta tuleva, jatkaa myös Voikkaalle. Lisäksi klo 7.35 lähtee Voikkaalle bussi Ahlmanintien, Kyminkadun ja Sairaalanmäen kautta. Näiden reittien varrella ovat Kasarminmäen kampus, Kuusaankosken ammattikoulu sekä sosiaali- ja terveydenhoitoalan oppilaitos Sairaalanmäellä. Lisäksi peruskoulun yläasteet ja lukiot matkan varrella. Bussista toiseen voi vaihtaa Myllykoskella, Kouvolan matkakeskuksessa ja Kuusankosken keskustassa. Tässä tapauksessa matkaketjut ja vaihdot toimivat, mikä ei kuitenkaan ole Kouvolassa säännönmukaista. Seuraava bussi Myllykoskelta saapuu Kouvolaan klo 8.15.

----------


## hsiitari

Kouvolan kaupunginhallitus on kokouksessaan 9.2.2009 hyväksynyt kaupunkilipun uudeksi hinnaksi 1.5. alkaen 40 euroa ja kelpoisuusalueeksi koko kaupungin. Kuinka nopeasti uusi lippu lyö itsensä läpi jää tietysti nähtäväksi. Ainakin sen hinta on edullinen. Vanhan Kouvolan kaupunkilippu otettiin käyttöön 1.10.1996. (Vanha Kouvola = n. 30.000 asukasta) Tässä muutamia tietoja sen latausmääristä:

42 kpl marraskuussa 1996402 kpl vuonna 19971042 kpl vuonna 20001457 kpl vuonna 20011536 kpl vuonna 20041603 kpl vuonna 20051800 kpl vuonna 2008
Vuonna 1997 kaikki kaupunkilipun haltijat olisivat mahtuneet yhteen linja-autoon. Jos taas viime vuonna joulua edeltävänä lauantaina kaikki olisivat lähteneet kaupungille klo 10 ja 14 välillä, olisi lauantaipäivisin ajava yksi linja-auto ollut kohtalaisen täynnä. Vanhan Kouvolan paikallisliikenteen matkustajamäärä on ollut noin 250.000 vuodessa yhteensä kahdella heilurilinjalla.

----------


## jarkkovoutilainen

> Selvitys on nyt luettavissa Kymenlaakson liiton sivujen kautta.
> 
> Yllättävän konreettisia parannusehdotuksia.


Mainittu linkki kun ei enää vaikuta toimivan, niin laitanpa tähän toisen linkin joka liittyy hieman aiheeseen, http://kouvola.lut.fi/files/download...portti_210.pdf vaikkakin kyseessä on enemmän raideliikenteeseen liittyvä asia "KEVYTJUNAN KANNATTAVUUS KESKISUUREN KAUPUNGIN HENKILÖLÄHILIIKENTEESSÄ"




> ALKUSANAT
> Tutkimuksen lähtökohtana oli Kouvolan seudun kuntien liitoshanke, jonka perusteella Anjalankoski, Elimäki, Jaala, Kuusankoski ja Valkeala liittyvät noin 90 000 asukkaan Kouvolan kaupungiksi vuoden 2009 alussa. Liitoshankkeen eräänä selvitettävänä kohteena on julkisen liikenteen järjestäminen uudessa kaupungissa. Koska Kouvola tunnetaan rautatiekaupunkina, selvitettiin julkisen liikenteen toteuttamista soveltuvin osin kevytjunaliikenteenä osana Innoral Kouvola -ohjelmaa.

----------


## Wänskä

Tuo selvitys vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta ja olisi kaikin puolin kannatettava ajatus kunnollisen paikallisen raideliikenteseen saaminen Kymenlaaksoon. Mieluiten mahdollisimman laaja verkosto  :Very Happy:  Siis Haminasta-Kotka-Kouvola-Voikkaa ja tuo ovaalirata, sekä toki lähijunat Lahden ja Lappeenrannan suuntiin... 

Saapa nähdä, olisiko 90 000 asukkaan Kouvolan aktiivisuus omiaan rohkaisemaan muitakin pienempiä kaupunkeja tutkimaan rataverkon hyödyntämistä. Jos raideliikenteen mahdollisuudet ymmärrettäisiin muuallakin. Ja puhuttaisiin nimenomaan 30 minuutin vuorovälillä liikennöivästä kevyestä kulkuneuvosta, ei 5 kertaa päivässä liikkuvasta raskaasta.

----------


## ultrix

Tuossa selvityksessä on vähän pöljästi oiottu väittäen, että puolikkaan Sm5:n kokoinen sähkömoottorijunat maksaisi puolet Sm5:stä.

Halvin tapa aloittaa paikallisjunaliikenne Kymenlaaksossakin olisi määrätä valtio-omistajan taholta VR lisäämään Sm2-juniin matalalattiainen välipala NrvII-tyyliin.

----------


## LateZ

Nähdäkseni halvin tapa aloittaa sähköradalla paikallisliikenne on estää VR:ää romuttamasta Sm1-kalustoa. Varsin mittavan remontin ne kaipaisivat, mutta kyllä yhden sm-junan remonttiin kannattaa kuitenkin satoja tuhansia laittaa, jos sillä ostetaan junalle 10-15 vuotta lisäaikaa.

Nykyaikaisella ajattelumallilla, jolla jokainen uusi seisakekin pitää rakentaa viimeisen päälle ja varustaa informaatiojärjestelmällä ja tehokkaalla valaistuksella ja tyylikkäillä katoksilla tekee liikenteen aloittamisesta niin kallista, ettei sitä aloiteta. Jos siihen lisäksi tarvitaan vielä aivan uudet junat, kannattaa ehkä selvitellä pikemmin bussiliikenteen kehittämistä.

Yksinkertaisimmillaan toimivan seisakkeen saa tehtyä mätäpölkyistä ja vanerista. Pieni pysäköintialue lienee myös tarpeen. Jospa voitaisiinkiin ajaa tuollaiselle seisakkeelle remontoidulla sähköjunalla?

Yksinkertaisuudessa ja tilapäisyydessä on sekin etu, että liikenteen voi mielekkäästi lopettaa, jos matkustajia ei muutamassa vuodessa ala tulla. Isot investoinnit menevät hukkaan helposti - onhan Suomessa korotettuja laitureitakin vailla käyttöä liikenteen loputtua.

----------


## hsiitari

Vuonna 2007 on valmistunut 88-sivuinen raportti Voikkaa-Anjala -laatukäytäväselvitys. Se on luettavissa osoittesta 
http://kouvolaregion07.jalusta.com/f...kaa-Anjala.pdf

----------


## Jartsa

Jälleen kerran on tuotettu osin EU-rahalla hieno selvitys. Mitään toimenpiteitä ei esityksen pohjalta lie tehty. Myllykosken keskustassa on sentään uusittu yksi pysäkkipari katuremontin yhteydessä. Aikataulukaapit ovat edelleen tuntematonta luksusta Kouvolan bussiliikenteessä. 

Mielenkiinnolla odottelen palvelutasoselvitystä. Saadanko jälleen myös viikonlopulle bussiliikennettä kaupungin eteläosiin?

Hieman OT, Kymenlaakson liiton tuottama selvitys Kotka-Kouvola -välin liikenteestä on johtanut konkreettisiin toimenpiteisiin. Lääninhallitus osti kaksi bussivuoroa (M-P Kotka 6.50 - Kouvola 7.45, Kouvola 16.30 - Kotka 17.35). Lisäksi kilpailun voittanut Jyrkilä hakee lupaa kahdelle vuorolle (M-P Kouvola 7.55 - Kotka 8.50, Kotka 15.25 - Kouvola 16.20). Näin ainakin pendelöintiyhteydet kahden kymenlaaksolaiskaupungin välillä paranevat merkittävästi.

Tiedot löytyvät lääninhallituksen liikennöitsijäsivustolta.

----------


## hsiitari

Voikkaa-Anjala laatukäytävän rakentamisesta ei saatu merkintää kaupungin tämän vuoden budjetin tekstiosaan, koska lisäysehdotus ei mennyt läpi valtuuston kokouksessa 15.12.2008. Laatukäytäväselvityksen mukaan parannustoimenpiteet piti tehdä vuonna 2008 ja nyt eletään vuotta 2009.

Kouvolalla on ollut ja tulee olemaan vaikeuksia tilanteen haltuunotossa, kun joukkoliikenneasiat ovat olleet vuosikymmeniä retuperällä entisissä kuudessa kunnassa. Esimerkiksi joukkoliikennekarttaa ei ole olemassa. Sitä ei kannata tehdä ennen kuin linjat on kattavasti numeroitu. Kouvolan matkakeskukseen on muutama vuosi sitten hankittu informaatiojärjestelmä, siis joukko näyttöjä, joissa on bussin lähtöaika ja määräasema, mutta ei tilaa linjanumerolle. Esimerkiksi Mikkelissä nämä asiat ovat kunnossa Hallitustorin paikallisliikenneterminaalissa.

Lisäksi pitäisi tehdä aikataulukirja, jossa aikataulut ovat linjanumeron mukaan nousevassa järjestyksessä. Tätä ylellisyyttä, siis numerojärjestystä ei ollut silloinkaan, kun linjanumerointi oli nykyistä enemmän käytössä.

Ainoastaan vanhan Kouvolan paikallisliikenteen aikataulut ovat nähtävillä sadekatoksissa olevissa kehyksissä. Muualla niitä ei ole ollenkaan, ei esim. terminaaleissa Voikkaalla, Korialla, Myllykoskella tai Inkeroisissa. En edes uskalla veikata vuotta, jolloin nämä asiat ovat kunnossa.

----------


## hylje

> Kouvolan matkakeskukseen on muutama vuosi sitten hankittu informaatiojärjestelmä, siis joukko näyttöjä, joissa on bussin lähtöaika ja määräasema, mutta ei tilaa linjanumerolle. Esimerkiksi Mikkelissä nämä asiat ovat kunnossa Hallitustorin paikallisliikenneterminaalissa.


Millaisia näyttöjä? Vaikea uskoa, että linjanumerolle ei saada tilaa esimerkiksi määräasemasta lohkaisemalla.

----------


## GT8N

Vaikka Suomessa kaikki joukkoliikenneasioiden hoito on aina ollut enemmän tai vähemmän retuperällä ja ammattitaidottomasti organisoitu, en silti voi käsittää, miksi se on _noin_ vaikeaa. Eikö Kouvolalaiset päättäjät ole nähnyt muuta kuin oman autonsa? Vai mistä johtuu kyseinen amatöörimäinen hälläväliä -ote liikenneasioiden käsittelyyn?

----------


## hsiitari

> Myllykosken keskustassa on sentään uusittu yksi pysäkkipari katuremontin yhteydessä.


Myös Voikkaalla on yksi uusi sadekatos ns. Työväentalon pysäkillä.




> Millaisia näyttöjä? Vaikea uskoa, että linjanumerolle ei saada tilaa esimerkiksi määräasemasta lohkaisemalla.


Tosiaan Mikkelissä on linjanumerolle oma fyysinen lokeronsa. Kouvolan aikataulunäyttöjen rivin merkkimäärää en ole laskenut, varmaan siihen linjanumerokin alkuun mahtuisi, mutta edes vanhan Kouvolan paikallisliikenteen linjanumeroita (10, 12) ei ole informaatiojärjestelmässä.

----------


## hsiitari

Kouvolan kaupunginhallitus on 8.6.2009 päättänyt palkata päätoimisen henkilöliikenteen logistikon, jonka tehtävänä on henkilöliikenteen kuljetusjärjestelmän kehittäminen.

Kaupunginhallitus on asettanut joukkoliikennetoimikunnan 9.2.2009. Toimikunnan tehtävänä on ohjata joukkoliikennelain tarkoittamien uudistusten kokonaisvalmistelua ja tehdä ehdotuksia henkilöliikenteen kehittämisestä ja tarvittavista toimenpiteistä. Toimikunta on laatinut ohjelmaluonnoksen, jossa kehittämishankkeet on priorisoitu kahteen koriin. Ensisijaisia toimenpiteitä ovat joukkoliikenteen perustietojärjestelmän toteuttaminen ja joukkoliikennehallinnon organisointi sekä henkilöresurssien järjestäminen. Ensivaiheen tehtäviä ovat myös selvityksen laatiminen ostoliikenteen optimoinnista ja tehostamisesta sekä suunniteltujen joukkoliikenteen laatukäytävien toteuttaminen parantamalla pysäkkien laatutasoa, esteettömyyttä, toteuttamalla sähköiset aikataulut, parantamalla ruuhka-ajan vuorotarjontaa ja aikataulujen yhteensopivuutta. 

Kesäkuun alusta lähtien Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteen joissakin busseissa on alkanut näkyä uusia linjanumeroita. Esimerkiksi Kouvolan matkakeskuksen ja Kuusankosken aluesairaalan välinen linja on numeroltaan 2A.

----------


## hsiitari

> Tuo 6:50 Inkeroinen - Kouvola muuten ajetaan kahdella autolla, toinen lähtee alkujaan Kotkasta 5:55 ja toinen Anjalasta 6:40. Joukon jatkoksi liittyy vielä Myllykoskella Haminasta tuleva auto. Kaikki kolme lähtevät Myllykoskelta 7:10, Anjalasta ja Kotkasta tulevat autot ajavat Rantatietä ja haminalainen valtatietä 15. Kaikki saapuvat Kouvolaan 7:35. Ehkäpä vuoroja olisi mahdollista hieman hajauttaa , jolloin yksi niistä voisi saapua Kouvolaan varttia nykyistä myöhemmin.


10.8.2009 voimaan tulevissa aikatauluissa Kotkasta Kouvolaan on lisätty uusi myöhäisempi vuoro: Kotka(6.30) - Inkeroinen (7.15) - Kouvola (7.55).

----------


## hsiitari

Sanomalehtikatsaus
Kouvolan Sanomissa oli tällä viikolla mielenkiintoinen artikkeli autottoman päivän vietosta 88.000 asukkaan Kouvolassa. Kaupungin palkkalistoilla on n. 5.900 työntekijää, jotka kuuden kunnan yhdistymisen seurauksena nauttivat viiden vuoden irtisanomissuojaa, mutta yhden avainhenkilön sairasloma esti autottoman päivän tapahtumien järjestämisen Kouvolassa.
Kyseinen henkilö myös vetää kaupungin laskuun jonkinmoista kimppakyytihanketta. Kouvolassa laaditaan parhaillaan joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoselvitystä, mikä on määrä hyväksyä teknisessä lautakunnassa, kaupunginhallituksessa ja valtuustossa vielä tämän syksyn aikana. Henkilön mielestä tuloksena syntyy vain nippu paperia, joka joutuu pölyttymään hyllyyn, sillä nykyisessä taloudellisessa tilanteessa kaupungilla ei ole varaa lisätä liikennettä eivätkä liikennöitsijät ryhdy ajamaan kannattamattomia vuoroja.
Kouvolan Sanomissa on ollut juttua autottomasta päivästä aikaisemminkin. Tästä on jo yli viisi vuotta. Silloin toimittaja ja valokuvaaja olivat lähteneet tekemään juttua ja haastattelemaan ihmisiä  toimituksen vieressä olevan automarketin parkkipaikalle!

----------


## Jartsa

Selvitys on näköjään valmistunut.

----------


## hsiitari

Sanomalehtikatsaus jatkuu:

Viime viikon Kouvolan Sanomissa oli toinenkin artikkeli joukkoliikenteestä. Siinä Kasarminmäen kampuksen opiskelijat toivoivat parempia bussiyhteyksiä ja opiskelijoille nykyistä edullisempia bussilippuja.

Kasarminmäellä on tällä hetkellä yli tuhat opiskelijaa. Vuoden päästä, kun Kyamkin muotoilun osaamisala muuttaa kampukselle, alueella on noin 1 500 opiskelijaa ja noin 150 työntekijää.

Kasarminmäen kautta kulkee linja 12T/K Tornionmäki  Keskusta  Kasarminmäki  Korjala. Iltapäivällä lähtöajat Korjalasta ovat 14.30, 15.30, 16.30 ja 17.30. Jos opiskelija asuu Tornionmäen suunnalla, niin tilanne on ihan hyvä. Bussi jatkaa keskustasta Tornionmäkeen. 

Esimerkiksi Eskolanmäessä on suuri opiskelija-asuntola. Paikallisliikenteen kesäaikataulu on voimassa 1.5.  30.9. Sen mukaan bussit Eskolanmäkeen lähtevät iltapäivällä 14.30, 15.40, 16.40 ja 17.40. Bussi Korjalasta ja Kasarminmäeltä saapuu keskustaan klo 14.42, 15.42, 16.42 ja 17.42.

Jos tunnit päättyvät esim. kolmelta, niin paikallisliikennettä käyttäen opiskelija ehtii kotiin Eskolanmäkeen jo viideksi. Talviaikataulun mukaan Eskolanmäkeen kulkee kaksi bussia tunnissa. Silloin opiskelija on perillä jo puoli viisi. Olisi toivottavaa, että kaupunkiin palkattava joukkoliikennelogistikko mahdollisimman pian huomaisi, että tässä on jotain hämärää.

----------


## hsiitari

> Selvitys on näköjään valmistunut.


Uuden Kouvolan joukkoliikenteen ongelmien ydin ja toisaalta ratkaisu niihin näkyy kuvassa 11 sivulla 14. Kuvasta käy selville henkilökuljetusten kustannukset Kotkassa, Lappeenrannassa ja (uudessa) Kouvolassa vuonna 2006 jaoteltuna kaikille avoimeen joukkoliikenteeseen, koulukuljetuksiin ja sosiaalitoimen kuljetuksiin. Ratkaisua voisi luonnehtia vaikka näin: Jos Kouvolassa ryhdyttäisiin tukemaan kaikille avointa joukkoliikennettä edes puolella siitä määrästä, mitä Kotkassa, niin se tarkoittaisi vuoden 2006 tuen kaksinkertaistamista.

Sivulla 6 olevassa kuvassa pitäisi olla paikallisliikenteen linjasto Kouvolassa. Entisen Kuusankosken kaupungin paikallislinjat puuttuvat siitä suurelta osin ja lisäksi karttaan on piirretty reittejä, jotka eivät ole paikallisliikennettä vaan kaupungin läpi ajavia linjoja.

Sivulla 18 on määritelty joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoryhmät ja yhteysvälien alustava sijoittelu eri ryhmiin. Vekaranjärvellä on varuskunta, joka lienee Suomen suurimpia. Nykyisin sinne kulkee maanantaista perjantaihin 10 bussivuoroa Kouvolasta, mikä mahdollistaa työ- ja koulumatkat sekä Vekaranjärveltä Kouvolan keskustaan että päinvastoin. Kouvola  Tuohikotti välin palvelutasoksi ehdotetaan kuitenkin peruspalvelutasoa, jonka määritelmä on seuraava: Meno klo 8 ja paluu klo 16 jälkeen läpi vuoden. Päivittäin yksi vuoropari keskustassa asiointia varten. Kouluvuoden aikana lisäksi tärkeimpiin oppilaitoksiin menoyhteydet klo 8 tai 9 ja paluu klo 14 tai 15 jälkeen. Ei viikonloppuliikennettä.

----------


## hsiitari

Vuosi 2009 on päättymässä, joten on aika koota yhteen, mitä uuden yhdistyneen Kouvolan joukkoliikenteessä on tapahtunut vuoden aikana.

Uusi 40 euron hintainen 30 päivän joukkoliikenteen kaupunkilippu otettiin käyttöön toukokuun alussa. Käyttöehdot lienevät Suomen vapaamielisimmät. Se on voimassa koko uuden Kouvolan alueella ja se kelpaa myös pikavuoroissa ilman lisämaksua. Sillä voi matkustaa esim. Jyväskylä  Kotka pikavuorossa 71 kilometrin matkan pohjoisesta Uimilasta etelään Inkeroisiin. Ainakin silmämääräisesti uusi lippu näyttäisi lisänneen busseihin nousevien ja busseista poistuvien matkustajien määrää Kuusankosken keskustassa.

Teknisen lautakunnan pöytäkirjoista voi kaivaa esille, että kaupunki on kesällä tehnyt hankintapäätöksen joukkoliikennerekisteristä. Kyseessä lienee tietokonesovellus, jonne kaikki joukkoliikenteen tiedot talletetaan. Syksyllä on tilattu pysäkkikatoksia (hankintapäätös yli 15000 euroa). Uudet katokset ovat tulossa ainakin Kuusankosken keskusaukiolle, jonka rakennustyöt jatkuvat ensi kesänä. Vanhoja vuodelta 1980 olevia katoksia sinne tuskin kehdataan enää pystyttää. Joukkoliikennelogistikko on valittu ja hän aloittaa työnsä vuoden 2010 alussa.

Kaupunki perusti joukkoliikennetoimikunnan, joka kevään ja kesän aikana laati joukkoliikenteen kehittämisohjelman. Siitä ei voi kovin korkeaa arvosanaa antaa. Ensin olisi pitänyt tarkasti selvittää liikenteen nykytila ja sitten laatia tavoitetila. Kun nykytilaa ei ole kunnolla selvitetty, niin tavoitetila on monella yhteysvälillä huonompi kuin nykytila. Kaupunginhallitus on käsitellyt kehittämisohjelmaa 21.12.

Joulukuussa Kouvolan Sanomissa on ollut aiheesta runsaasti kirjoituksia. Ensimmäisenä kokemuksistaan Kouvolan bussiliikenteestä kirjoitti tavallinen kaupunkilainen. Sitten yleisön osastossa kantaa otti kaupunginvaltuuston jäsen. Muutaman päivän kuluttua lehdessä oli iso toimittajien tekemä juttu ja sen jälkeen vielä pääkirjoitus (Bussiyhteyksien puute nakertaa imagoa, 15.12.2009), sitten mm. Veolia Transport Finland Oy:n toimitusjohtajan kirjoitus (Ostopalvelu kehittäisi joukkoliikennettä nopeasti, 16.12.2009). Valtaosa näistä on luettavissa Kouvolan Sanomien nettisivuilta.

Vaikka kaupunki ei ole saanut vielä mitään näkyvää aikaiseksi, on Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne Oy lisännyt koulujen alussa ainakin yhden vuoron, M-P klo 7.45 Kouvolan matkakeskuksesta Kymintehtaan kautta Kuusankosken Aluesairaalaan. Edellinen vuoro samaa reittiä aina Voikkaalle asti lähtee klo 7.35. Vuoroväli on paikallisesta näkökulmasta ennätyksellisen lyhyt, 10 minuuttia.

Linjaliikenne Martti Laurila Oy on hankkinut (ainakin) pari uutta matalalattiabussia.

----------


## killerpop

> Linjaliikenne Martti Laurila Oy on hankkinut (ainakin) pari uutta matalalattiabussia.


Aivan uusista ei sittenkään ole kyse, vaan nämä autot ovat Lehtimäen Liikenteeltä Lahden ja Nastolan välisestä paikallisliikenteestä, jossa jo uudemmat matalalattiat ovat syrjäyttäneet nämä. Eli kyseessä on 2002 ja 2003 malliset Volvo 8700LE:t, joista enempi tietoa kalustolistassa.

----------


## Jartsa

Nyt ilmeisestikin on alkamassa pysäkkikatosten uudistus. Suunnitelma löytyy Kouvolan kaupungin sivuilta. Ainakin kaikki Kuusaantien pysäkit taitavat mennä uusiksi, lisäksi Myllykosken ja Inkeroisten keskustoihin tulee uudet katokset.

----------


## TRe

Onkos kenelläkään listausta ESLL Kouvolan kalustosta, kun sieltä suunnalta on kuulunut kritiikkiä ?

----------


## hsiitari

Uutisia Kouvolan joukkoliikenteestä: Voikkaa - Inkeroinen laatukäytävän varrelle pystytetään bussikatoksia tänä vuonna 100 000 eurolla.

Kaupungin alueella käytössä olevien kaupunki- ja seutulippujen myynti kasvoi vuonna 2009 edellisvuoteen verrattuna lähes 20 %. Uuden kaupunkilipun käyttönoton jälkeen (1.5., 40 euroa/ 30 päivää) kasvua edellisvuoden vastaavaan ajanjaksoon verrattuna oli lähes 30 %. Kaupunki tukee kaikille avointa joukkoliikennettä 1,3 eurolla matkaa kohti.

Mitä kalustoon tulee, niin se on aika kirjavaa. Tämä havainto on viime toukokuulta: Klo 15.45 Kouvolan matkakeskus - Kuusankosken aluesairaala, n. 8 km ajettiin Express buss kalustolla. Seuraava vuoro Kuusankosken suuntaan, klo 16.10 ajettiin 5-ovisella matalalattiaisella Ikaruksella. Kyseessä on linjan Anjala - Voikkaa pidennys Jaalaan, 63 km. Tiistaipäivinä tuo vuoro ajetaan Verlan kautta, 75 km. Kaikki kaupungin sisäistä joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## TEP70

> Onkos kenelläkään listausta ESLL Kouvolan kalustosta, kun sieltä suunnalta on kuulunut kritiikkiä ?


Tässä pari havaintoa keskiviikolta 10.3.:

- Säfflet 122 ja 588
- Ikarus 694

----------


## hsiitari

ESLL:llä on Kouvolassa noin puoli tusinaa Ikarus-bussia, joista 2 on tullut paikkakunnalle uusina ja ovat olleet paikallisen osuuskaupan mainoksin teipattuna. Yksi auto on joutanut Kuusankoskella etupäässä koululaisia kuljettavalle linjalle 8 (kylkinumero 692). Kun reittikilpi on sähköinen, niin bussissa on näkyvillä jopa linjan numero ja reitti riittävällä tarkkudella (Voikkaa - Kuusankoski - Rekola). Kun kilvet ovat valaistuja, niin kyseessä on jotain ennennäkemätöntä tuolla linjalla, jonka historia alkaa 1960-luvun puolesta välistä.

----------


## hsiitari

Linjaliikenne Martti Laurila Oy:n kaksi matalalattiabussia ovat nyt päässet töihin. Laurila on (luultavasti) toukokuun alusta alkaen ryhtynyt ajamaan vanhan Kouvolan paikallisliikenteen ostoliikenteen osuutta. Kaupungin ostoliikennettä ovat linjan 10 sunnuntaivuorot, linjan 12 kesäkauden liikenne toukokuun alusta syyskuun loppuun ja liikenne Tykkimäen huvipuistoon.

----------


## Jartsa

Matkahuollon aikatauluhaun perusteella näyttää, että kesäkuussa yöliikenne lakkaa koko kouvolan alueella. Viimeiset yövuorot olivat jäljellä viikonloppuiltoina Kouvola-Kuusankoski-Voikkaa -reitillä. 

Muutamia vuosia aiemmin viikonlopun yövuoroja oli myös Inkeroisiin ja Korian kautta Kausalaan. Näitä ajettiin loppuajasta jopa ostoliikenteenä (!).

Kuriositeettina lisättäköön, että M-P vakio Helsinki (20:30) - Imatra (1:15) ajaa yhä yötaksan aikana keskustan ja Kaipiaisten välillä.

----------


## hsiitari

Kouvola - Voikkaa yövuorot pe ja la iltoina säilyvät sittenkin ainakin Kouvolan paikallisliikenteen reittioppaan perusteella. Ehkäpä kesäajan tietoja vasta päivitettiin edellisen havainnon tekoaikoihin. Toisaalta matkustajamäärät ovat lisääntyneet uuden kaupunkilipun (ja viime talven kovien pakkasten) takia, joten miksipä mennä tekemään supistuksia.

Vielä 1970-luvulla viimeinen vuoro la-su välisenä yönä lähti Kouvolasta klo 2.30 ajaen reittiä Kouvola - Kymintehdas - Kuusankoski - Tähtee - Pilkanmaan koulu - Voikkaa. Ensimmäinen vuoro sunnuntaiaamuna lähti Voikkaalta klo 4.50, Kouvolasta klo 5.25, joten kovin pitkää taukoa ei bussille tullut.

Vielä 10 vuotta sitten yöliikennettä oli tosiaankin Kouvolasta moneen eri suuntaan.

----------


## Jartsa

Pahoitteluni virheellisestä havainnosta! Nyt on tosiaan matkahuollon reittioppaaseen päivitetty vuorojen olevan voimassa 11.08.10 asti, aiemmin viimeinen voimassaolopäivä oli kesäkuun alussa.

Matkahuollon hinnoittelun ja yöajan tuplataksan takia ko. vuorot ovat melko heikkoja vaihtoehtoja taksiin verrattuna, paitsi yksin matkustaessa. Varmaan nykyisellään olisi fiksua yleisestikin kierrätää ilta- ja yövuoroja pidempää reittiä, jolloin asiakaspotentiaali lisääntyisi. Esimerkiksi Inkeroisten suunnan viikonloppuiltavuorothan ajoivat viimeisinä vuosina Eskolanmäen kautta.

Kouvolan kaupungin sivuilla uutisoidaan kaupunkilipun menestyksestä:

Vuoden kolmen ensimmäisen kuukauden aikana tehtiin joka kuukausi uusi myyntiennätys ja maaliskuussa rikottiin 2000 myydyn kaupunkilipun raja ensimmäisen kerran. Lipputuotteiden myynti kasvoi Kouvolassa jo viime vuonna noin 18 %, loppuvuodesta lähes 30 %. Kaupunkilipun suosion myönteistä kehitystä korostaa entisestään se, että samaan aikaan muualla Suomessa lipputuotteiden myynti väheni, Itä-Suomessa noin 4 %-yksikköä.

Lisäksi mainitaan uudesta aamuvuorosta M-P Anjala (5:45) - Myllykoski (6:05) - Matkakeskus (6:25).

----------


## jpseppan

Kouvolan paikallisliikenteeseen on tullut toukokuun (2010) alusta uutta väriä. Nimittäin linjat 12K ja 12T ovat siirtyneet Etelä-Suomen linjaliikenteeltä Martti Laurila Oy:lle. Tarjontaa ei kuitenkaan näytä tulleen oleellisia parannuksia.

----------


## jpseppan

Laitetaanpa toinen havainto heti perään. Eli Elimäen liikenteen Kutter Deca (vm1986) havaittu linjalla matkalla kohti Koriaa. Olipas nostalginen näky vanhoissa väreissään, en tiennytkään että noita on vielä ajossa.

----------


## hsiitari

Kouvolan kaupunki on tilannut joukkoliikenteen käsiaikataulujen toteuttamisen Mainostoimisto Henrietta Mediat Oy:ltä. Tämä on hyvä uutinen, sillä nykyinen Matkahuollon vihkonen "Kouvolan seudun aikataulut 2009/2010" sisältää kohtalaisen määrän painovirheitä ja puutteellisuuksia. Samat painovirheet ovat toistuneet vuodesta toiseen. Henrietta Mediat Oy vastaa Kotkan aikataulujulkaisuista ja joukkoliikenteen tiedottamisesta mm. Kotkan internet-sivuilla. Haastetta aikataulujen toteuttamiselle Kouvolassa tuo se, että kaupungissa on kaksi samannumeroista bussilinjaa (12) ja kaksi samannimistä kaupunginosaa (Rekola), jonne molempiin on joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## Jartsa

Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne supistaa liikennettään Kouvola-Voikaa välillä hyvinkin merkittävästi. Lakkautuslistalla ovat muun muassa sunnuntailiikenne sekä viikonloppuyövuorot. Kaupungilla on voimassa vuoteen 2018 sopimus reitistä ESLL:n kanssa. Sopimusehtoihin sisältyy mahdollisuus liikenteen vähentämiseksi mikäli se ei ole taloudellisesti kannattavaa.

Lakkautettavista kohteista kaupunki aikoo ostaa kaiken muun paitsi yövuorot.

Aika yllättävää, että näin kaupunkilipun myötä kasvaneiden matkustajamäärien aikana joudutaan tekemään noin suuria supistuksia. Käsittääkseni kustannusinflaatiokaan ei ole viime aikoina ollut kovinkaan korkea. Tuskinpa ESLL on näitä vuoroja kuitenkaan vuosia tappiolla ajanut. Jokainen vetäköön omat johtopäätöksensä.

Yhtä kaikki, en olisi pahoillani jos ostettavat kohteet menisivät muille liikennöitsijöille, kuten vanhan kouvolan sisäinen kesäliikenne meni Laurilalle. Onkohan kaupungin puolelta oltu hereillä sopimusta laadittaessa? Voikkaa-Kouvola arkiliikenne lienee kuitenkin yhä kohtuullinen rahasampo.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kouvola-Voikkaa -sunnuntailiikenteen (johon on hauskasti ympätty puoli tusinaa pikaista käyntiä Kouvolasta Korialla :-) sai ajaakseen Matka-Majuri. 
Kilpailussa samoin olleen arkiaamun ensimmäisen ja illan viimeisen Kouvola-Voikkaa -parin piti itsellään Savonlinja-yhtiöt. Viikonlopun yövuorot loppuvat, kuten puhe olikin.

Muuta häthätää mieleen tulevaa on, että Kuusankosken koulupäiväiset paikallislinjat 8, 11 ja 12 (jotka muuten saavat osittain uudet numerot 9, 11 ja 13) siirtyvät (taas vaihteeksi) Laurilalle ja uutta (Savonlinja-yhtiöiden lopettaman Kouvolan vuoron tilalle kehitettyä) Voikkaa-Verla-Jaala-Huhdasjärvi -koulupäivälinjaa rupeaa ajamaan Autoyhtiöt Kari Väisänen.

----------


## hsiitari

Perustelut sunnuntailiikenteen siirtymisestä ostoliikenteeksi välillä Kouvola - Voikkaa käyvät selville teknisen lautakunnan pöytäkirjasta 8.6.2010. Viime vuonna sunnuntainen matkustajamäärä on ollut 7911 ja tappio n. 29.000 euroa. Vuodessa on n. 52 sunnuntaita ja edestakaisten vuorojen määrä on 13, jolloin matkustajia on keskimäärin ollut n. 6 / lähtö/suunta, jos osasin oikein laskea.

Toisaalta viime vuonna ei vielä olleet kaupat koko vuotta sunnuntaisin auki. Kauppasunnuntaiden olettaisi lisäävän jonkin verran toimeliaisuutta yleensä ja ehkä samassa matkustajamääriä.

Sunnuntaisin alkaa Korialle liikennöidä siis linja 4A ja arkipäivien vakiovuoroliikenteestä huolehtivat edelleen Elimäen liikenteen numeroimattomat "maalaislinjat". Noin kuuden kilometrin päässä olevalle Korialle ei aikaisemmin ollut sunnuntaisin vakiovuoroja ollenkaan.

Ostoliikennebussi päättää sunnuntaisen ajonsa 22.25 Kouvola - Inkeroinen - Anjala reitille. Se on päivän toinen vakiovuoro etelän suuntaan. Edellinen lähtee 21.30 ja se on vakiovuorona ajettava osuus Jyväskylä - Kotka pikavuorosta.

----------


## hsiitari

Matka-Majuri ajoitti eilen 15.8. sunnuntaisen ostoliikenten Kouvola - Kuusankoski - Voikkaa reitillä noin asuntoauton kokoisella palvelubussilla. Kun keskimääräinen kuormitus 6 henkilöä/lähtö ei jakaannu tasaisesti, niin toisinaan palvelubussi joutuu ajamaan jouset pohjassa.

Kuljettaja kävi henkilökohtaisesti houkuttelemassa kyytiin ne epäuskoiset matkustajat, jotka olisivat pysäkille jääneet odottelemaan isoa bussia.

Vielä viime perjantaina Matkahuollon aikatauluhaun mukaan Huhdasjärven koulubussi kulki reitillä Hudasjärvi(7.00) - Voikkaa (7.55). Nyt se kulkee reitillä Huhdasjärvi(6.50) - Kuusankoski(7.55) ja tietenkin sen takia, että pohjoisesta tultaessa kaupungin ensimmäinen lukio sijaitsee Kuusankoskella, jossa koulutyö alkaa klo 8.00. Myös paluuvuoro lähtee vastaavasti Kuusankoskelta.

----------


## hsiitari

Teknisen lautakunnan esityslistan mukaan Kouvolan kaupunkialueen bussiliikenteeseen on tulossa tänä syksynä muutoksia ilmeisesti 1.10. alkaen. Tärkeimmät muutokset:
1) Perustetaan uusi linja 7: Kouvola - Mäyränkorpi - Kymintehdas - Kuusankoski - Niskala - Kouvola, jota ajetaan koulupäivinä aamupäivisin 4 vuoroa ja iltapäivisin 6 vuoroa. Iltapäivällä kiertosuunta on päivastainen. Reitti vastaa suurelta osin Kossilan liikenteen aikaisia linjoja 5 ja 6, jotka lopetettiin n. 20 vuotta sitten.
2) Lopetetaan linja 12 K Keskusta - Kasarminmäki - Korjala ja perustetaan sen tilalle uusi lyhyt linjanpätkä 14K Keskusta - Kasarminmäki.
3) Linja 12T Keskusta - Tornionmäki muutetaan kiertolinjaksi Keskusta - Tornionmäki - Mielakka - Keskusta.
Edelliset isot muutokset Kouvolan joukkoliikenteessä on toteutettu vuosina 1979-1980.

----------


## Eppu

> Teknisen lautakunnan esityslistan mukaan Kouvolan kaupunkialueen bussiliikenteeseen on tulossa tänä syksynä muutoksia ilmeisesti 1.10. alkaen. Tärkeimmät muutokset:
> 1) Perustetaan uusi linja 7: Kouvola - Mäyränkorpi - Kymintehdas - Kuusankoski - Niskala - Kouvola, jota ajetaan koulupäivinä aamupäivisin 4 vuoroa ja iltapäivisin 6 vuoroa. Iltapäivällä kiertosuunta on päivastainen. Reitti vastaa suurelta osin Kossilan liikenteen aikaisia linjoja 5 ja 6, jotka lopetettiin n. 20 vuotta sitten.
> 2) Lopetetaan linja 12 K Keskusta - Kasarminmäki - Korjala ja perustetaan sen tilalle uusi lyhyt linjanpätkä 14K Keskusta - Kasarminmäki.
> 3) Linja 12T Keskusta - Tornionmäki muutetaan kiertolinjaksi Keskusta - Tornionmäki - Mielakka - Keskusta.
> Edelliset isot muutokset Kouvolan joukkoliikenteessä on toteutettu vuosina 1979-1980.


Tämäpä on hyvä uutinen. Jospa lähitulevaisuudessa sitten saataisiin myös kunnollista liikennettä esim. Valtakadun länsipäästä alkaville asuinalueille. Sinnekin voisi toteuttaa jonkinlaisen, päästään rengasmaisen linjan, joka sitten jatkaisi Kuusankoskelta Kouvolaan saakka. Näin palvelu Valtakadun varrellakin paranisi kertaheitolla huomattavasti. Nythän siellä ei tietääkseni pysähdy kuin Lahden suunnan vakiovuorot.

----------


## hsiitari

> Tämäpä on hyvä uutinen. Jospa lähitulevaisuudessa sitten saataisiin myös kunnollista liikennettä esim. Valtakadun länsipäästä alkaville asuinalueille. Sinnekin voisi toteuttaa jonkinlaisen, päästään rengasmaisen linjan, joka sitten jatkaisi Kuusankoskelta Kouvolaan saakka. Näin palvelu Valtakadun varrellakin paranisi kertaheitolla huomattavasti. Nythän siellä ei tietääkseni pysähdy kuin Lahden suunnan vakiovuorot.


Entisen Kuusankosken kaupungin länsiosiin ajaa koulupäivälinja 9, jonka reitti ja aikataulu löytyy kaupungin sivuilta. Aikataulussa tosin virhe toiseksi viimeisessä sarakkeessa. Reitti on juuri rengasmainen länsipäässä, mutta tahdistus Kouvolaan meneville vuoroille ei toimi, mikä on tyypillistä koko seudulle. Kuusankosken keskustan väliajat .10 ja .45 eivät suinkaan tarkoita sitä, että ehtisi vaihtaa samaan aikaan Kouvolaan menevään vuoroon, koska reitit risteävät ja pysäkiltä toiselle on jonkin verran matkaa.

----------


## Jartsa

Hiukan ihmettelen miksi uuden linjan aikataulut on laadittu näin. Esimerkiksi aamun kaksi ensimmäistä uutta vuoroa Kuusankoskelta Kouvolaan päin (7:30 ja 8:30) lähtevät samaan toisen bussivuoron kanssa. Toisaalta Kuusankoskelta ei lähde yhtään bussia kouvolan suuntaan klo 7:35 ja 8:10 lähtevien vuorojen välillä. Mielestäni tälläinen vuoroväli (35 min) aamun ruuhka-aikaan ei ole hyvää joukkoliikennepalvelua kaupungin tärkeimmällä reitillä.

On tietysti ymmärrettävää, että Niskalan asukkaitakin kiinnostaa päästä tasatunniksi kouluun tai töihin keskustaan, mutta jotenkin tilannetta olisi hyvä järkeistää.

----------


## hsiitari

> Hiukan ihmettelen miksi uuden linjan aikataulut on laadittu näin. Esimerkiksi aamun kaksi ensimmäistä uutta vuoroa Kuusankoskelta Kouvolaan päin (7:30 ja 8:30) lähtevät samaan toisen bussivuoron kanssa. Toisaalta Kuusankoskelta ei lähde yhtään bussia kouvolan suuntaan klo 7:35 ja 8:10 lähtevien vuorojen välillä. Mielestäni tälläinen vuoroväli (35 min) aamun ruuhka-aikaan ei ole hyvää joukkoliikennepalvelua kaupungin tärkeimmällä reitillä.
> 
> On tietysti ymmärrettävää, että Niskalan asukkaitakin kiinnostaa päästä tasatunniksi kouluun tai töihin keskustaan, mutta jotenkin tilannetta olisi hyvä järkeistää.


Vielä viime talvena Jaalasta tuli koulupäivävuoro Jaala(7.20) - Voikkaa(7.45) - Tähtee - Kuusankoski(7.55) - Niskala - Kouvola(8.10). Nyt vastaava vuoro päättyy Kuusankoskelle ja syynä on varmaankin se, että ostoliikennevuoron ei ole oikein soveliasta kulkea kahden itsekannattavan vuoron välissä(?)

Sen sijaan linja 7 taitaa liittyä vähän suurempiin kuvioihin. Linjan 12T uudet lähtöajat Matkakeskuksesta ovat 6.50, 7.50, 8.50, 9.50 ja varttia vaille 12.45-16.45. Kyseessä taitaakin olla kahdella eri linjanumerolla 7/12T kulkeva heilurilinja Kuusankoski - Matkakeskus - Tornionmäki. 6.50 - 12.45 vuorot ajetaan reittiä Matkakeskus - Tornionmäki - Mielakka - Matkakeskus. Sen jälkeen kiertosuunta vaihtuu. Syynä on se, että Utinkadun varrella on ammattikoulu. Lähivuosina kaupunki lopettaa Kuusankosken ja Keltakankaan toimipisteet ja keskittää ammattikoulutuksen Tornionmäkeen. Yhteyksien sinne on syytä olla kunnossa.

1.10. alkaen tulee uusia katuja ja kiertosuuntia bussiliikenteen piiriin. Ehtiiköhän kaupunki pystyttää yhtäkään uutta pysäkkimerkkiä siihen mennessä? Sopii epäillä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Vielä viime talvena Jaalasta tuli koulupäivävuoro Jaala(7.20) - Voikkaa(7.45) - Tähtee - Kuusankoski(7.55) - Niskala - Kouvola(8.10). Nyt vastaava vuoro päättyy Kuusankoskelle ja syynä on varmaankin se, että ostoliikennevuoron ei ole oikein soveliasta kulkea kahden itsekannattavan vuoron välissä(?)


Tällaisen ongelman ratkaisisi siirtyminen HSL-tyyliseen liikennöintiin, jossa kaikki vuorot ovat ostovuoroja.

----------


## hsiitari

Kahdella eri linjanumerolla 7/12T kulkeva heilurilinja Kuusankoski - Matkakeskus  Tornionmäki aloitti tosiaankin 1.10.2010. Kaikki Tornionmäeltä tulevat vuorot jatkavat edelleen Kuusankoskelle. Toisessa suunnassa kaikki Kuusankoskelta tulevat vuorot jatkavat Tornionmäelle aamupäivän viimeistä ja iltapäivän viimeistä vuoroa lukuun ottamatta, jotka päättyvät Matkakeskukseen.

Aikataulussa tästä ei mainita mitään. Heilurilinja on jopa niin salainen, että Matkahuollon Kouvolan reittiopas osoitteessa  http://kouvola.matkahuolto.info ei sitä tunne, vaan ehdottaa aiempaa yhteysvuoroa ja pitkää vaihtoaikaa Matkakeskuksessa.  Mutta Matkahuollon valtakunnallinen aikatauluhaku toimii! Kun lähtöpaikaksi kirjoittaa Kuusankoski ja määräpaikaksi Tornionmäki, niin se näyttää aivan kauniisti, että Kuusankoskelta tultaessa bussi ajaa suoraan pysäkille H3 eli idän suunnan paikallispysäkille ja vaihto on esimerkiksi 7:50-7:50. Mistähän tämä ero tuotteissa johtuu? 

Jos verrataan, että miten toimitaan muualla, niin esim. Koiviston Auto yhtymän liikennealueen kaupungeissa, joista lähimmät ovat Porvoo ja Lahti, ei pääsääntöisesti muita linjoja olekaan kuin heilurilinjoja. Ne kulkevat samalla linjanumerolla läpi keskustan ja aikatauluissa tämä heiluriominaisuus kerrotaan selkeästi.

Näillä eväillä mennään kuitenkin Kouvolassa huhtikuun loppuun. Toukokuun alussa linjoilla 10, 12 ja 14 siirrytään kesäaikatauluihin ja samalla linja 12 siirtyy kaupungin ostoliikenteeksi kesän ajaksi. Silloin koulujen loppuun asti ESLL liikennöi linjan Kuusankosken puolikasta niin että auto on ajossa 35 minuuttia ja kuljettaja kahvitauolla 25 minuuttia tunnissa. Martti Laurila Oy liikennöi toista puolikasta, jolloin ajoa on 25 minuuttia ja kahvitaukoa 35 minuuttia. Mukavaa kesäduunia edellyttäen, että tarjouskilpailua ei uusita vuosittain.

Linjanumeroon 7 liittyy muuten enemmän historiaa kuin äkkiseltään voisi arvata. Se oli käytössä Kuusankosken paikallislinjalla Kuusanniemi  Pilkanmaa  Voikkaa, jota liikennöitiin noin vuoteen 1994 asti. Sen edeltäjä oli puolestaan Kuusankoski  Voikkaa kapearaiteinen rautatie ja sillä ajaneet matkustajajunat. Matkustajajunat kulkivat noin vuodesta 1922 noin vuoteen 1954.

----------


## hsiitari

Uusi Lahti Scala (SL:n numero 920) aloitti ESLL:n linjoilla 1, 1A, 2 ja 2A syyskuun loppupuolella.

Kaupunkilipun hintaan (40 euroa/30 päivää) ei olla ehdottamassa korotusta ensi vuodelle.

Uusia sadekatoksia on syksyn aikana asennettu Kuusaantien pysäkeille Kuusankosken ja kaupungin keskustan välille. Lisäksi keskustan tärkeät nousupysäkit Koulukatu ja Liikemiehenkatu ovat saaneet katokset. Ilmaisjakelulehdessä olleen jutun perusteella pysäkeille eli ilmeisesti uusiin sadekatoksiin olisi tulossa aikatauluja vielä tämän syksyn aikana.

Seuraava haasteellinen tehtävä olisi inventoida kaupunkialueen sivukatujen pysäkit. Olemassa olevan linjaston ja pysäkkien välillä pitäisi olla molempiin suuntiin jonkinlainen korrelaatio, mutta valitettavasti Kouvolassa näin ei ole. On olemassa runsaasti pysäkkejä, joiden kautta bussit eivät tällä hetkellä kulje. Viimeisimpänä esimerkkinä tästä on Korjalan alue, jonne kuitenkin on edelleen viety jopa aikataulu erääseen sadekatokseen. Toisaalta on olemassa reittikatuja, joilta pysäkit puuttuvat, esimerkkinä Hevoslammintie. Onko omakotialueella sopiva pysäkkien väli 1,5 kilometriä? Materiaalikustannuksia ei monessa tapauksessa tule ollenkaan, kun olemassa oleva mutta tarpeeton pysäkkimerkki siirretään uuteen paikkaan. Kun edellisen 30 vuoden aikana Kouvolan seudun joukkoliikenteeseen ei ole panostettu juuri mitään, niin normaaliin infrastruktuuriin kuuluvat pysäkit ovat päässeet sivukaduilla luvattoman huonoon kuntoon.

----------


## hsiitari

Lokakuun alussa Kouvolan kaupunkialueella toteutetut reitti- ja aikataulumuutokset on otettu kohtalaisen hyvin vastaan, sillä Kouvolan Sanomien Napakat -tekstiviestipalstalla on ollut ainoastaan kolme asiaa koskevaa kommenttia. Yhdessä harmiteltiin viikonloppujen yövuorojen lakkaamista väliltä Kouvola-Voikkaa ja toisessa sitä, että Tornionmäeltä ei enää pääse kätevästi bussilla klo yhdeksäksi töihin, koska 8.30 lähtevää vuoroa ei enää ole.

Uudella Tornionmäki  Kuusankoski heilurilinjalla lähdöt Tornionmäeltä ovat tasatunnein ja Kuusankoskelta puolelta. Tornionmäkeläiset voivat käyttää myös kauempaa tulevia lähi- ja kaukoliikenteen vuoroja, mutta yhtään sellaistakaan ei klo 8 ja 9 välillä kulje. Vaje olisi hoidettavissa siten, että yksi palveluliikenteen bussi ajaisi 8.30 aikoihin ylimääräisen kierroksen Matkakeskus  Tornionmäki  Matkakeskus ennen kuin normaalit palveluliikenteen vuorot alkavat klo 9 jälkeen.

Kolmannessa tekstiviestissä kommentoitiin, että lauantai-iltaisin ei vieläkään teatterin jälkeen pääse muuta kuin taksilla kotiin, vaikka linjalle 10E/L lisättiin myöhäisiltaan yksi uusi vuoro, sillä Eskolanmäkeen tuo viimeinen bussi ajaa suoraan Myllypuronkatua kiertämättä Rekolan kautta.  Illan viimeiset bussivuorot esim. Kotkassa on järjestetty toisin niin, että ne palvelevat mahdollisimman laajaa aluetta. Linja 2 ajaa Ruukinkadulta Kaukolan lisäksi aina Jäppilään ja Pernooseen asti, jos vain kulkijoita riittää. Linjan 7 lauantai-illan viimeinen vuoro jatkaa Karhulasta reittiä Suulisniemi - Sunila - Tiutinen.

Kouvolan uudet aikataulut sisältävät monia näppäriä uudistuksia ja vaihtoyhteyksien paranemisia. Esim. iltapäivisin heilurilinjalla 10E/L bussit lähtevät Matkakeskuksesta molempiin suuntiin aina 5 minuuttia yli ja 20 minuuttia vaille täyden tunnin. Lyhyellä Kasarminmäen linjalla 14K lähtö Matkakeskuksesta on 20 minuuttia yli ja Kasarminmäeltä puolelta. Nämä kaikki ajetaan kahdella autolla ja se on mahdollista, koska 5 yli lähtö Eskolanmäkeen ajetaan lyhyempää reittiä käymättä Rekolassa. Lyhyen reitin ajoaika on vain 15 minuuttia. Parantuneet vaihtoyhteydet kuivuvat kuitenkin kokoon huonon aikatauluinformaation vuoksi. Esim. asianomaisiin Eskolanmäen lähtöaikoihin pitäisi saada lisämerkintä Vuoro jatkaa Matkakeskuksesta edelleen Marjoniemen kautta Kasarminmäelle (linja 14K).  Turussa tehdyn selvityksen mukaan matkustajamäärä kohoaa 15%, jos kaksi keskustaan päättyvää linjaa yhdistetään heilurilinjaksi.

Ainakin yksi aikataulukukkanen on vielä jäänyt jäljelle. Tämä koske lauantai-illan vaihtoyhteyksiä välillä Voikkaa  Lehtomäki (linjat 2 ja 10L) aikavälillä 18.00  22.20, jolloin juuri muuta sisäistä joukkoliikennettä ei ole koko kaupungissa. Kahden 60 minuutin kierrosajalla ja vuorovälillä ajavan bussilinjan tahdistaminen on äärimmäisen helppo tehtävä. Bussi Voikkaalta saapuu Matkakeskukseen minuuttilukemalla *.22 ja lähtee takaisin päin *.40. Vaihtoaikaa on varattava 3 minuuttia. Matkakeskuksen läpi ajavan heilurilinjan 10E/L *aikaisin lähtöaika* on siten minuuttilukemalla *.25 ja *viimeisin saapumisaika* *.37 ja molempien ehtojen on oltava voimassa samanaikaisesti.  Nyt lähtöaika Lehtomäkeen on *.20, jolloin toinen ehto ei toteudu ja edestakainen matka Voikkaa  Lehtomäki  Voikkaa kestää kolme tuntia.

----------


## Jartsa

Mielenkiintoisia huomioita hsiitari!

Ensi vuoden budjetissa on käsittääkseni noin 400t euroa lisärahoitusta joukkoliikenteeseen, joka uponnee lipputukeen sekä ELY-keskusten aiemmin hankkiman liikenteen ostamiseen.

Näyttää siis siltä että mitään erityisiä palveluparannuksia ei ole luvassa. Epäilen, että seuraava merkittävä muutos joka koskettaa myös Kouvolan paikallisliikennettä on Kouvola-Kotka taajamajunan lakkautus lähivuosina.

Kaupungin pitäisi ehdottomasti saada lisää neuvotteluvoimaa liikennöitsijöitä vastaan. Valitettavasti pitkät liikennöintisopimukset estävät tämän. Eikö esimerkiksi Kouvola-Kuusankoski -linjan operaattorille voitaisi asettaa vaatimukseksi palvelutasotavoitteen mukainen liikennöinti ilman kaupungin subventioita? Nythän bussiyhtiö pystyy harrastamaan kermankuorintaa liikennöimällä voitolliset vuorot omaan lukuun ja tappiolliset kaupungin ostoilla.

----------


## hsiitari

Helmikuun aikana uusien sadekatosten aikataulukaappeihin on alettu laittaa aikatauluja. Kaappijulisteen yläosassa ovat aikataulut ja alaosassa linjakartta. Informaatio on selkeydeltään aivan kärkitasoa ja toteutus on samanlainen kuin Kotkassa.
Vanhimpien lasiseinäisten katosten aikataulukaapit ehtivät olla 10 vuotta tyhjillään, mutta saavat siis nyt täytettä. Edellinen painettu linjakartta on ilmestynyt vuosina 1979-80.
Alkuvuonna on tilattu Kouvolan joukkoliikenteen tiedotuslehden toteuttaminen. Tekijä on Viestintä Omniplus. Kustannukset katetaan joukkoliikennehankkeesta.

----------


## hsiitari

Joukkoliikenteen tiedotuslehti on ilmestynyt Kouvolan kaupungin tiedotuslehden nro 1/2011 liitteenä (sivut 7-14) ja se on luettavista täältä:
http://www.kouvola.fi/material/attac...koko_lehti.pdf

----------


## Tardolus

Hei vaan minunkin puolestani. Jospa täällä tulisi pyörittyä nyt vähän enemmän.

Kaikille niille, jotka eivät ole perillä vielä Kouvolan kaupungin joukkoliikenteen linjanumeroinnista, laitan tähän alle listan. Linjanumrointi on laajentunut huomasti esim. vuodentakaisesta ja joitakin uusia linjoja on suunnitteilla. 

1 Voikkaa - Kuusankoski - Matkakeskus - Inkeroinen (ESLL)
1A Voikkaa - Kuusankoski - Matkakeskus - Inkeroinen - Anjala (ESLL)
2 Matkakeskus - Kuusankoski - Voikkaa (ESLL, Matka-Majuri)
2A Matkakeskus - Kuusankoski - Pohjois-Kymen sairaala (ESLL)
(2B linjanumero tulossa) Matkakeskus - Jaala (ESLL)
3 Matkakeskus - Inkeroinen (ESLL)
3A Matkakeskus - Anjala (ESLL)
4 Matkakeskus - Koria - Elimäki (Elimäen liikenne, Matka-Majuri)
4A Matkakeskus - Koria (Elimäen liikenne, ESLL)
5 Matkakeskus - Valkeala/Vekaranjärvi (Martti Laurila Oy)
6 Matkakeskus - Myllykoski - Sippola (ESLL)
7 Matkakeskus - Kytöaho - Niskala - Kuusankoski - Kymintehdas - Mäyränkorpi - Matkakeskus (ESLL)
8 (suunnitteilla)
9 Voikkaa - Pohjois-Kymen sairaala - Rekola - Kuusankoski (Martti Laurila Oy)
10E Matkakeskus - Eskolanmäki (ESLL, Martti Laurila Oy)
10L Matkakeskus - Viitakumpu - Lehtomäki (ESLL, Martti Laurila Oy)
11 Kytöaho - Ruotsula - Koria - Kuusankoski - Kymintehdas - Naukio (Martti Laurila Oy)
12T Matkakeskus - Tornionmäki (ESLL, Martti Laurila Oy)
13 Markankylä - Kartanonlinja - Kuusankoski - Hirvelä/Voikkaa (Martti Laurila Oy)
14K Matkakeskus - Kasarminmäki (ESLL)

Lisäksi myös palvelulinjat P1, P2 jne. joita kuitenkin ollaan varmasti vielä fiksaamassa paljon, sillä "päällekkäisyyksiä" numeroinnissa on hurjasti. Palvelulinjat laajenivat taannoin kattamaan myös Anjalankosken aluetta.

Esimerkiksi ESLL:n kuskeilla on vielä parantamisen varaa kilpitekstiensä kanssa, sillä kun läksin Kuusankoskelta keskustaanpäin tuossa eräs päivä, tuli Voikkaalta auto 3A Matkakeskus - Anjala, vaikka tarkoitus oli kuitenkin olla 1A. Tällaiset pikku mokat sekoittaa matkustajia eivätkä he siten myöskään opi linjanumrointia ja sitä minkä numeron bussiin jatkossa tulisi astua... Samankaltaista mokaa on esim. Hallituskadun H1-pysäkillä, jonka uudessa aikataulussa kerrotaan, että linjalla 1A pääsee Matkakeskukselta Voikkaalle... ja samalla linjalla Jaalaan.  :Laughing: 

Mahtanut olla kiirettä taas saada uutta seinään.


Tällaista nyt tällä kertaa, palataan asiaan taas myöhemmin! 

K.V. aka Tardolus

----------


## Tardolus

Hupsista, laitoin väärään viestiketjuun edellisen postauksen. Ehkä vähän ajankohtaisempi tämä nykyinen...

Hei vaan minunkin puolestani. Jospa täällä tulisi pyörittyä nyt vähän enemmän.

Kaikille niille, jotka eivät ole perillä vielä Kouvolan kaupungin joukkoliikenteen linjanumeroinnista, laitan tähän alle listan. Linjanumrointi on laajentunut huomasti esim. vuodentakaisesta ja joitakin uusia linjoja on suunnitteilla. 

1 Voikkaa - Kuusankoski - Matkakeskus - Inkeroinen (ESLL)
1A Voikkaa - Kuusankoski - Matkakeskus - Inkeroinen - Anjala (ESLL)
2 Matkakeskus - Kuusankoski - Voikkaa (ESLL, Matka-Majuri)
2A Matkakeskus - Kuusankoski - Pohjois-Kymen sairaala (ESLL)
(2B linjanumero tulossa) Matkakeskus - Jaala (ESLL)
3 Matkakeskus - Inkeroinen (ESLL)
3A Matkakeskus - Anjala (ESLL)
4 Matkakeskus - Koria - Elimäki (Elimäen liikenne, Matka-Majuri)
4A Matkakeskus - Koria (Elimäen liikenne, ESLL)
5 Matkakeskus - Valkeala/Vekaranjärvi (Martti Laurila Oy)
6 Matkakeskus - Myllykoski - Sippola (ESLL)
7 Matkakeskus - Kytöaho - Niskala - Kuusankoski - Kymintehdas - Mäyränkorpi - Matkakeskus (ESLL)
8 (suunnitteilla)
9 Voikkaa - Pohjois-Kymen sairaala - Rekola - Kuusankoski (Martti Laurila Oy)
10E Matkakeskus - Eskolanmäki (ESLL, Martti Laurila Oy)
10L Matkakeskus - Viitakumpu - Lehtomäki (ESLL, Martti Laurila Oy)
11 Kytöaho - Ruotsula - Koria - Kuusankoski - Kymintehdas - Naukio (Martti Laurila Oy)
12T Matkakeskus - Tornionmäki (ESLL, Martti Laurila Oy)
13 Markankylä - Kartanonlinja - Kuusankoski - Hirvelä/Voikkaa (Martti Laurila Oy)
14K Matkakeskus - Kasarminmäki (ESLL)

Lisäksi myös palvelulinjat P1, P2 jne. joita kuitenkin ollaan varmasti vielä fiksaamassa paljon, sillä "päällekkäisyyksiä" numeroinnissa on hurjasti. Palvelulinjat laajenivat taannoin kattamaan myös Anjalankosken aluetta.

Esimerkiksi ESLL:n kuskeilla on vielä parantamisen varaa kilpitekstiensä kanssa, sillä kun läksin Kuusankoskelta keskustaanpäin tuossa eräs päivä, tuli Voikkaalta auto 3A Matkakeskus - Anjala, vaikka tarkoitus oli kuitenkin olla 1A. Tällaiset pikku mokat sekoittaa matkustajia eivätkä he siten myöskään opi linjanumrointia ja sitä minkä numeron bussiin jatkossa tulisi astua... Samankaltaista mokaa on esim. Hallituskadun H1-pysäkillä, jonka uudessa aikataulussa kerrotaan, että linjalla 1A pääsee Matkakeskukselta Voikkaalle... ja samalla linjalla Jaalaan. 

Mahtanut olla kiirettä taas saada uutta seinään.


Tällaista nyt tällä kertaa, palataan asiaan taas myöhemmin! 

K.V. aka Tardolus

----------


## hsiitari

Linjoilla 1 ja 1A on kaupungin keskustassa yhdensuuntainen silmukka, jossa on kaksi nousupysäkkiä, Hallituskatu (Matkakeskus) ja Liikemiehenkatu. Tästä seuraakin nykyisen numeroinnin looginen heikkous: jos nouset Liikemiehenkadulla satunnaisesti bussiin 1 tai 1A, niin voit päätyä joko Inkeroisiin/Anjalaan tai Voikkaalle. Tilanne voitaisiin korjata ottamalla käyttöön apukirjaimet B ja V, jolloin numerointi olisi pohjoisesta etelään:
1A Voikkaa - Inkeroinen - Anjala
1B Voikkaa - Inkeroinen
ja etelästä pohjoiseen
1V Anjala - Inkeroinen - Voikkaa
1V Inkeroinen - Voikkaa
Mitä taas muuhun numerointiin tulee, niin yhdistyneet kunnat olisi kannattanut numeroida suuruusjärjestyksessä 1=Kouvola, 2=Kuusankoski, 3=Anjalankoski, 4=Valkela, 5=Elimäki, 6=Jaala. Tästä voitaisiin sitten johtaa Kouvolan paikallislinjoille numerosarja 10-19, Kuusankosken palvelulinjoille numerot P20-P29 ja esim. Jaalan taksilinjoille numerot T60-T69. Numerot 1-9 olisi varattu keskustasta lähteville säteittäisille ja läpi ajaville linjoille.

----------


## Tardolus

Kilvillä 1A ei vielä ole lähtenyt varmaankaan ainuttakaan autoa Matkakeskukselta Voikkaalle, vaan tällöin käytetään linjatunnusta 2, vaikka aikatauluissa kerrotaan linjasta 1A, joka jatkaa Anjalaan. Solmuun siis menee. 

Linjanumerointia ja niiden esitystapaa autoissa ja aikatauluissa tullaan vielä varmaankin viilaamaan, sillä nykyinen on myös omasta mielestäni kovin sekava - ainakin asiakkaiden, sekä linja-autonkuljettajien kannalta.

----------


## Tardolus

Kouvolan seudun aikataulukirja kesälle 2011 on julkaistu. 

Ovat ottaneet näemmä Henrietta-median pysyvästi tekemään nuo aikataulukirjaset. Aikataulukirja PDF-muodossa alla olevasta linkistä.

http://www.kouvola.fi/material/attac..._pienikoko.pdf

----------


## Tardolus

Pisti silmään kirjasta lukiessa, että ainakin linjaa 7 Kouvola-Kuusankoski (Kouvola, Kytöaho, Niskala, KUUSANKOSKI, Kymintehdas, Mäyrämäki, Kouvola) siirtyy ajamaan 6.6. alkaen Martti Laurila Oy. Ihan kivaa vaihtelua.

Ja menee muuten hyvin luonnollisesti yksiin sen kanssa, että linja 7 jatkaa linjana 12T Tornionmäkeen jota Martti Laurila Oy jo ajaakin. Pitää varmaan olla ottamassa heti 6.6. uutta kuvaa gallerian puolelle...  :Wink: 

Aikataulukirjassa myös Aluesairaala on vihdoin saatu muotoon "POKS", nyt odotellaan vielä ESLL:ltä linjakilpien päivitystä.

----------


## jodo

3.6. tuli mentyä kierros seiskalla, autona oli ESLL 477 eli Scania L113 - Lahti 402. Näin myös auton 479, joka on B10M (vm.1983) - Lahti 401(1995) , onkohan tuo 479 liikenteessä vielä pitkään? Sillä haluaisin matkustaa....

----------


## Tardolus

> 3.6. tuli mentyä kierros seiskalla, autona oli ESLL 477 eli Scania L113 - Lahti 402. Näin myös auton 479, joka on B10M (vm.1983) - Lahti 401(1995) , onkohan tuo 479 liikenteessä vielä pitkään? Sillä haluaisin matkustaa....


Nuo ko. autot on aika "vakio"ajossa varsinkin vanhan Kouvolan linjoilla, eli 10L, 10E jne. ja korvaavat aina uudempia autoja jos ovat huollossa. Aika nostalgisia ovat, mutta kyllä alkaa jo ikä näkyä...  :Sad:

----------


## Jartsa

Viimeisen vuoden aikana on tapahtunut monta positiivista uudistusta, nyt viimeisimpänä kesäkaudeksi valkealan ja korian arki-iltoihin tulee lisävuoroja. Erityisesti Korian palvelutaso on sunnuntailiikenteen aloittamisen myötä huomattavasti parantunut uuden Kouvolan aikana.

Ihan joka paikassa ei olla vielä samalla tasolla. Kesäsunnuntaiden ainoa vakiovuoro Inkeroisten ja Myllykosken kautta Kouvolaan lähtee Anjalasta klo 8:30 (Matka-Majuri). Paluuyhteyksiä taas lähtee Kouvolasta klo 21:30 (SL) ja 22:25 (Matka-Majuri). Tottakai pikavuoroja kulkee keskemmällä päivää, mutta tässä olisi kehittämisen mahdollisuuksia. Myös Valkealan suuntaan sunnuntailiikenteen tarjonta on luvattoman heikkoa. Kouvolasta vuoroja lähtee 18:30 ja 21:50, Valkealasta vakiovuoro 8:55 ja pikavuoro 16:30.

Nämä Anjalan muutamat sunnuntaivuorot taitavat olla Kouvola-Voikkaa linjalla liikennöivän pikkubussin siirtoajoja. Testasin su 5.6. tämän aamuvuoron, ainoana matkustajana tottakai. Matka-Majurin pikkubussi on ahtaudestaa huolimatta ihan viihtyisä. En tiedä mikä on nykytilanne, mutta joitakin vuosia sitten ESLL:n matalalattiat olivat epämiellyttävän likaisia Inkeroinen-Voikkaa -linjalla.

----------


## Tardolus

> Viimeisen vuoden aikana on tapahtunut monta positiivista uudistusta, nyt viimeisimpänä kesäkaudeksi valkealan ja korian arki-iltoihin tulee lisävuoroja. Erityisesti Korian palvelutaso on sunnuntailiikenteen aloittamisen myötä huomattavasti parantunut uuden Kouvolan aikana.
> 
> Ihan joka paikassa ei olla vielä samalla tasolla. Kesäsunnuntaiden ainoa vakiovuoro Inkeroisten ja Myllykosken kautta Kouvolaan lähtee Anjalasta klo 8:30 (Matka-Majuri). Paluuyhteyksiä taas lähtee Kouvolasta klo 21:30 (SL) ja 22:25 (Matka-Majuri). Tottakai pikavuoroja kulkee keskemmällä päivää, mutta tässä olisi kehittämisen mahdollisuuksia. Myös Valkealan suuntaan sunnuntailiikenteen tarjonta on luvattoman heikkoa. Kouvolasta vuoroja lähtee 18:30 ja 21:50, Valkealasta vakiovuoro 8:55 ja pikavuoro 16:30.
> 
> Nämä Anjalan muutamat sunnuntaivuorot taitavat olla Kouvola-Voikkaa linjalla liikennöivän pikkubussin siirtoajoja. Testasin su 5.6. tämän aamuvuoron, ainoana matkustajana tottakai. Matka-Majurin pikkubussi on ahtaudestaa huolimatta ihan viihtyisä. En tiedä mikä on nykytilanne, mutta joitakin vuosia sitten ESLL:n matalalattiat olivat epämiellyttävän likaisia Inkeroinen-Voikkaa -linjalla.


Moro! 

Parempaan suuntaan ollaan tosiaan menossa, mutta vielä pitäisi niitä matkustajiakin saada... Lipputilastot onneksi kuitenkin kertoivat, että esim. 40-euroisen kaupunkilipun ostoprosentti on ollut hyvässä kasvussa tasaiseen tahtiin.

Mulla henkilökohtaisesti ei ole Matka-Majurin pikkubusseista muuta positiivista sanottavaa, kuin että ovat siistejä (toistaiseksi vähän käytön vuoksi) ja henkilökunta on ihan ystävällistä. Mutta auta armias, jos sattuukin useampi matkustaja, lastenvaunuja, tai vanhuksia rollaattoreidensa kanssa niin sen arvaa miten siinä käy. Edullisemmaksihan tuo tulee, mutta jostain se aina ottaa poiskin. Aikatauluistakin on myös Matka-Majurin ollut vaikea pitää kiinni...

Voikkaalle ja Anjalaan eli linjojen 1, 2 ja 3 menevät autot on poikkeuksetta aina matalalattia-autoja, esim. Scanian Ikaruksia joita saatiin pääkaupunkiseudun paikallisliikenteestä joskus. Samoilla autoilla ajetaan sitten myös linjoja 10, 12 ja 14 eli ns. vanhan Kouvolan linjoja, ja näkyyhän niitä Ruotsintuliaisia, Säffle-Volvojakin (matalalattia) vielä noilla yllämainitsemilla linjoilla mutta vähenevään tahtiin.

Olen itsekin muuten pistänyt ESLL:lle palautetta autojen siisteydestä, sillä niissä todellakin olisi parantamisen varaa! Sama pätee huoltoa. Täysin eri asia on esim. Martti Laurila Oy:llä sekä Elimäen Liikenteellä, jotka mielestäni hoitavat kalustoaan erinomaisesti ja päivittelevät myös linjakilpiä ajanmukaisiksi ilman viiveitä. 


Terkuin,
Kim

----------


## hsiitari

> Kilvillä 1A ei vielä ole lähtenyt varmaankaan ainuttakaan autoa Matkakeskukselta Voikkaalle, vaan tällöin käytetään linjatunnusta 2, vaikka aikatauluissa kerrotaan linjasta 1A, joka jatkaa Anjalaan. Solmuun siis menee. 
> 
> Linjanumerointia ja niiden esitystapaa autoissa ja aikatauluissa tullaan vielä varmaankin viilaamaan, sillä nykyinen on myös omasta mielestäni kovin sekava - ainakin asiakkaiden, sekä linja-autonkuljettajien kannalta.


Jo vuosia sitten luin Lahden kaupungin nettisivuilta, että Lahden kaupungissa linjaliikenneluvan ehtona on, että linja-autossa on eteenpäin näyttävä numero- ja reittikilpi, jonka tulee pimeänä aikana olla valaistu. Ilman näitä edellytyksiä lupaa ei tipu.

Jos tätä soveltaisi Kouvolaan, niin pitäisi vielä täydentää, että linjanumeron pitää olla oikea. Pikaisten havaintojen perusteella asiat näyttäisivät olevan kunnossa Elimäen Liikenteellä ja Linjaliikenne Martti Laurilalla. Ainoan pienen miinuksen voisi antaa linjakilvestä 11 Ruotsula. 

Ruotsula on muutaman maalaistalon muodostama pieni kylä Kytöahon ja Korian välissä ja nimellä on jopa historiallista painoarvoa. Linja kulkee oikeasti reitillä Kuusankoski  Koria tai tarkemmin se on myötäpäivään ajettava rengaslinja Naukio  Kymintehtaan koulu  Kytöaho  Koria  Keltti  Naukio. Aamupäivisin ajetaan Kuusankoskelta ensin Kymintehtaan koululle ja sieltä vastapäivään Naukioon  ja sitten takaisin myötäpäivään kiertävälle reitille. Linjan päätepiste iltapäivän ajantasauksineen on Naukion koulu.

Muille numerolinjoja ajaville liikennöitsijöille kaupunki joutuisi jakamaan aina silloin tällöin huomautuksia, jos tuo Lahden sääntö olisi voimassa.

----------


## Tardolus

> Jo vuosia sitten luin Lahden kaupungin nettisivuilta, että Lahden kaupungissa linjaliikenneluvan ehtona on, että linja-autossa on eteenpäin näyttävä numero- ja reittikilpi, jonka tulee pimeänä aikana olla valaistu. Ilman näitä edellytyksiä lupaa ei tipu.
> 
> Jos tätä soveltaisi Kouvolaan, niin pitäisi vielä täydentää, että linjanumeron pitää olla oikea. Pikaisten havaintojen perusteella asiat näyttäisivät olevan kunnossa Elimäen Liikenteellä ja Linjaliikenne Martti Laurilalla. Ainoan pienen miinuksen voisi antaa linjakilvestä 11 Ruotsula. 
> 
> Ruotsula on muutaman maalaistalon muodostama pieni kylä Kytöahon ja Korian välissä ja nimellä on jopa historiallista painoarvoa. Linja kulkee oikeasti reitillä Kuusankoski  Koria tai tarkemmin se on myötäpäivään ajettava rengaslinja Naukio  Kymintehtaan koulu  Kytöaho  Koria  Keltti  Naukio. Aamupäivisin ajetaan Kuusankoskelta ensin Kymintehtaan koululle ja sieltä vastapäivään Naukioon  ja sitten takaisin myötäpäivään kiertävälle reitille. Linjan päätepiste iltapäivän ajantasauksineen on Naukion koulu.
> 
> Muille numerolinjoja ajaville liikennöitsijöille kaupunki joutuisi jakamaan aina silloin tällöin huomautuksia, jos tuo Lahden sääntö olisi voimassa.


Sinäpä sen tiivistit hyvin jälleen. Pistin taannoin Laurilalle nimittäin palautetta tuosta "11 RUOTSULA" ja ehdotin juurikin "11 NAUKIO" tai "11  Kytöaho-Naukio", mutta ilmeisesti mitään ei ole toistaiseksi tapahtunut, joutuvat varmaan Kouvolan kaupungin kanssa siitä keskustelemaan... 

ESLL:lle on tullut ja mennyt tosiaan paljon negatiivista palautetta linjakilvistä. Välillä niitä ei ole, vaikka ne autoon olisi ohjelmoitukin, välillä kilvet on sitä mitä ne ei saisi kaiketi olla, esim. "Hyvää kesää!" ja vääriä kilpiä näkyy paljon, samoin vanhoja linjanumerottomia kilpiä. Yksi päivä lähdin Kuusankoskelta Savonlinjan autolla, jossa oli kilvet "3A Kouvola (Matkakeskus)-Anjala" vaikkei sen pitäisi käytännössä edes olla mahdollista. Kiitettävästi nämä asiat tosiaan hoitaa vain Martti Laurila sekä Elimäen Liikenne.

Ihanteelliset linjakilvethän olisivat sellasiet, jossa ei ole liikaa tekstiä ja luettavuus on hyvä, esim. EI koko reittikuvausta kuten "7 Kouvola-Kytöaho-Niskala-Kuusank-Kymintehdas-Mäyränkorpi", vaan "7 Kouvola-Kuusankoski" (jälleen kerran muuten Laurila osasi tämänkin, muttei ESLL), tarvittaessa tarkemman reittikuvauksen näkee Kouvolan seudun linja-aikataulu -kirjasesta jossa on linjojen karttoja ja kuskilta kysymällä. 

Parasta mielestäni olisi, jos Kouvolassa olisi kaikilla linjoilla samantyyppiset kilvet, "1 Voikkaa-Inkeroinen", "2 Matkakeskus-Voikkaa", 14K Matkakeskus-Kasarminmäki" jne. Tästäkin olen hieman jo postia pistänyt itse eteenpäin...

Näin taas tällä kertaa. Kuulemisiin! PS. Gallerian puolella on joitain kuvia, joita nyt kesän aikana olen ottanut ja tulen ottamaan.

----------


## Tunni

> Pistin taannoin Laurilalle nimittäin palautetta tuosta "11 RUOTSULA" ja ehdotin juurikin "11 NAUKIO" tai "11 Kytöaho-Naukio", mutta ilmeisesti mitään ei ole toistaiseksi tapahtunut, joutuvat varmaan Kouvolan kaupungin kanssa siitä keskustelemaan...


Jos autoon on ohjelmoitu tietyt linjakilpitekstit, ei niitä välttämättä noin vain ruveta muuttelemaan. Hämeenlinnalainen Vekkakin ajoi monta vuotta tai saattaa ajaa edelleen määränpäänään AULANKI, vaikka oikea paikka onkin nimeltään Aulanko.




> ESLL:lle on tullut ja mennyt tosiaan paljon negatiivista palautetta linjakilvistä. Välillä niitä ei ole, vaikka ne autoon olisi ohjelmoitukin, välillä kilvet on sitä mitä ne ei saisi kaiketi olla, esim. "Hyvää kesää!"


Kai "Hyvää kesää" on nyt ihan hyväksyttävä linjakilpi. Talvella jos ajetaan sellaisella linjakilvellä, niin sitten pitää moittia liikennöitsijää.

Matka-Majurin pikkubusseista on ollut puhetta. Onko siellä Sprintteri ajamassa vai minkälainen auto?

----------


## hsiitari

Vielä tuosta Kouvolan linja 11:n informaatiosta aikataulujulkaisussa: Siinä reittimäärite on Kytöaho - Ruotsula - Koria - Kuusankoski - Kymintehdas -Naukio. Se on kuitenkin vain aamun ensimmäisen vuoron kulkema reitti. Tämä koululaisia kuljettava linja starttaa Kytöahosta klo 7.15, mutta ei Kytöaho ole millään tavoin linjan päätepysäkki. Eikä Ruotsula. Se on Naukiossa.

Lisäksi aikataulussa on väliaikapiste "Keskusta". Ei kaupungissa voi olla kuin yksi keskusta, jonka nimi on "Keskusta" eikä se ole Kuusankoskella. Sama Keskusta-ilmiö on myös linjojen 9 ja 13 aikatauluissa. Lisäksi linjan 9 aikataulussa on väliaikapiste "Keskusta, Tiimari". Joku kauppapuoti voi toimia yhtenä päivänä yhdessä osoitteessa, toisena päivänä toisessa ja kolmantena päivänä voi olla lappu luukulla. Paljon pysyvämpiä arvoja edustaisi "Valtakatu, Linjapuiston pysäkki", jos tuo väliaikapiste haluttaisiin noin tarkasti ilmaista. Kaikki nämä kyseenalaiset merkinnät ovat kulkeutuneet nykyisiin aikatauluihin entisistä Kuusankosken kaupungin ostoliikenteen aikatauluista, jolloin Kuusaankoskellakin oli vielä "Keskusta".

----------


## Tardolus

> Vielä tuosta Kouvolan linja 11:n informaatiosta aikataulujulkaisussa: Siinä reittimäärite on Kytöaho - Ruotsula - Koria - Kuusankoski - Kymintehdas -Naukio. Se on kuitenkin vain aamun ensimmäisen vuoron kulkema reitti. Tämä koululaisia kuljettava linja starttaa Kytöahosta klo 7.15, mutta ei Kytöaho ole millään tavoin linjan päätepysäkki. Eikä Ruotsula. Se on Naukiossa.
> 
> Lisäksi aikataulussa on väliaikapiste "Keskusta". Ei kaupungissa voi olla kuin yksi keskusta, jonka nimi on "Keskusta" eikä se ole Kuusankoskella. Sama Keskusta-ilmiö on myös linjojen 9 ja 13 aikatauluissa. Lisäksi linjan 9 aikataulussa on väliaikapiste "Keskusta, Tiimari". Joku kauppapuoti voi toimia yhtenä päivänä yhdessä osoitteessa, toisena päivänä toisessa ja kolmantena päivänä voi olla lappu luukulla. Paljon pysyvämpiä arvoja edustaisi "Valtakatu, Linjapuiston pysäkki", jos tuo väliaikapiste haluttaisiin noin tarkasti ilmaista. Kaikki nämä kyseenalaiset merkinnät ovat kulkeutuneet nykyisiin aikatauluihin entisistä Kuusankosken kaupungin ostoliikenteen aikatauluista, jolloin Kuusaankoskellakin oli vielä "Keskusta".


Kyllä, sama keskusta-asia on muakin häirinnyt, ja on pitänyt jo monesti pistää postia asiasta henkilöliikenteen logistikolle...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:57 ----------




> Jos autoon on ohjelmoitu tietyt linjakilpitekstit, ei niitä välttämättä noin vain ruveta muuttelemaan. Hämeenlinnalainen Vekkakin ajoi monta vuotta tai saattaa ajaa edelleen määränpäänään AULANKI, vaikka oikea paikka onkin nimeltään Aulanko.
> 
> 
> Kai "Hyvää kesää" on nyt ihan hyväksyttävä linjakilpi. Talvella jos ajetaan sellaisella linjakilvellä, niin sitten pitää moittia liikennöitsijää.
> 
> Matka-Majurin pikkubusseista on ollut puhetta. Onko siellä Sprintteri ajamassa vai minkälainen auto?


Niin, se riippuu tietysti tavasta jolla ne tekstit on autoihin ohjelmoitu. Uusimmissa kilvissä tekstit siirretään ensin muistikortille ja sitten muistikortilta auton laitteelle. Ei se kovin vaikeaa ole, ja luulenpa että laiskuus on valitettavasti yksi syy, miksi esim. Savonlinjalla on ainakin 2:ssa Ikaruksessa täällä vieläkin vanhat numerottomat kilvet laitteen muistissa. =) Viimeksi viimeviikolla asiakkaalta oli asiasta tullut palautetta...

Matka-Majurin nettisivuilta näkee kaikki niiden autot. Sprintter-mallisiakin kait oli - yritän itse vältellä ko. firman vuoroja... =P

----------


## Jartsa

Matkahuollon aikatauluhaun perusteella näyttää, että Kouvola-Voikkaa iltaikatauluihin on tulossa muutoksia koulujen alkaessa. Lähdöt Kouvolasta 21:40 ja 22:40 lakkautettaisiin ja tilalle tulisi vuoro 22:05. Toiseen suuntaan lähdöt 21:00, 22:00 ja 23:00 lakkautettaisiin ja tilalle tulisi Voikkaalta kello 21:30 ja 22:30 lähtevät vuorot. Olisiko logistikko suunnitellut tehokkampia autonkiertoja illan ostoliikenteeseen?

Viimeinen paluuvuoro keskustasta klo 22:05 tuntuu kyllä kovin aikaiselta, kun muistetaan että vielä jokunen vuosi sitten viimeinen vuoro lähti arkisin 00:40 ja viikonloppuisin 01:40. Lisäksi menetettäisiin sama lähtöminuutti läpi päivän ja tasavälisyys. Toivottavasti Matkahuollon sivuille on lipsahtanut jokin virhe  :Wink:

----------


## hsiitari

> Matkahuollon aikatauluhaun perusteella näyttää, että Kouvola-Voikkaa iltaikatauluihin on tulossa muutoksia koulujen alkaessa. Lähdöt Kouvolasta 21:40 ja 22:40 lakkautettaisiin ja tilalle tulisi vuoro 22:05. Toiseen suuntaan lähdöt 21:00, 22:00 ja 23:00 lakkautettaisiin ja tilalle tulisi Voikkaalta kello 21:30 ja 22:30 lähtevät vuorot. Olisiko logistikko suunnitellut tehokkampia autonkiertoja illan ostoliikenteeseen?
> 
> Viimeinen paluuvuoro keskustasta klo 22:05 tuntuu kyllä kovin aikaiselta, kun muistetaan että vielä jokunen vuosi sitten viimeinen vuoro lähti arkisin 00:40 ja viikonloppuisin 01:40. Lisäksi menetettäisiin sama lähtöminuutti läpi päivän ja tasavälisyys. Toivottavasti Matkahuollon sivuille on lipsahtanut jokin virhe


Nyt Matkahuollon aikatauluhausta löytyy myös lähdöt Matkakeskuksesta klo 23.05 ja Voikkaalta klo 23.25 ma-la. 
Muistaakseni ma-la ostoliikennettä on ollut ainoastaan lähdöt Matkakeskuksesta klo 5.30 ja Voikkaalta 5.45 ma-pe.
Ehkäpä kuljettajan kahvitauko, Pohjois-Kymen sairaalan iltavuoron päättymisajankohta tai muu riippuvuus on vaikuttamassa tähän muutokseen.

----------


## Jartsa

Hyvä että tuo vuoro ilmestyi, näyttää kohtuulliselta taas. Kyllä nuo M-L viimeiset vuorot ovat olleet ostoliikennettä, ilmenee kaupungin pöytäkirjoista. Tällöin voi hyvinki olla, että kyse on logistikon tekemistä muutoksista. Aamuvuoro 5.45 Voikkaalta näyttää siirtyvän Laurilalle. Näköjään vuorot siirtyvät pois ESLL:tä aika hyvällä prosentilla sen jälkeen kun ne on todettu tappiollisiksi.

----------


## Tardolus

Hyvää loppukesää Kouvolan joukkoliikenteestä kiinnostuneet! Lisäsin galleriaan uutta materiaalia, jälleen Martti Laurilan kalustosta. Ovat hankkineet uuden Scanian ja voin testiajon perusteella sanoa, että nannaa oli kyyti! Pysytäänhän hereillä täällä foorumilla, ettei tää meidän Kouvolan osio pääse pölyyntymään.

----------


## hsiitari

Kuusankosken suunnan liikenteeseen on tulossa toinenkin, lauantaipäiviä koskeva muutos. Viisi yli puolen lähtöjä Voikkaalta ja 5 tai 10 yli lähtöjä Matkakeskuksesta (linja 2) ei ajeta enää tulevana talvikautena. Niiden tilalle tulee linja 7, jota lauantaipäivisin liikennöidään klo 9.15 - 15.50 ja lähtöajat ovat samat kuin ma-pe.

----------


## Jartsa

Kouvolan syksyn aikataulumuutoksista löytyy kattavasti Telan pöytäkirjasta. Lisäksi Kouvolan joukkoliikenteen sivuilla on julkaistu syksyn aikatauluvihko.

Tekstin mukaan moni vuoro muuttuu ostoliikenteestä lipputuloperusteiseksi. Näin tapahtuu esimerkiksi aamun klo 5.45 lähtevälle vuorolle Voikkaa-Kouvola sekä Matka-Majurin ajamille Anjalan ja Myllykosken suunnan aamuvuoroille. Pöytäkirjatekstin perusteella näyttää, että logistikko on neuvotellut kaupungile huomattavia säästöjä.

Kuusankosken iltaliikenteen aikataulumuutoksen sanotaan parantaneen yhteyksiä mm. Helsingin junalta. IC113 saapuu Helsingistä klo 21:38 ja bussi Voikkaalle lähtee 22:05. Reilusta vaihtoajasta päätelleen aikataulussa on osattu varautua junien talviliikenneongelmiin.  :Cool: 

Anjala-Kouvola sunnuntain aamuvuoron kohdalla aikataulukirjassa lukee, että vuoro ajetaan Eskolanmäen ja Keskuskirkon kautta matkakeskukselle. Valitettavasti tämä muutos katkaisee yhteyden Helsingin aamujunaan, sillä saapumisaika myöhenee. Toisaalta eskolanmäen aikataulujen kohdalla ei mainita mitään tästä uudesta sunnuntaiaamun yhteydestä. Muutos tuo joka tapauksessa kouvolaan jo toisen sunnuntai-aamun keskuskirkkovuoron, nykyisinhän jo ajetaan Lehtomäestä sunnuntaivuoro kirkolle.

Parin vuoden kokemuksella uskallaan väittää, että kuntaliitos oli ehdottoman positiivinen asia seudun joukkoliikenteelle.

----------


## hsiitari

> Anjala-Kouvola sunnuntain aamuvuoron kohdalla aikataulukirjassa lukee, että vuoro ajetaan Eskolanmäen ja Keskuskirkon kautta matkakeskukselle. Valitettavasti tämä muutos katkaisee yhteyden Helsingin aamujunaan, sillä saapumisaika myöhenee. Toisaalta eskolanmäen aikataulujen kohdalla ei mainita mitään tästä uudesta sunnuntaiaamun yhteydestä. Muutos tuo joka tapauksessa kouvolaan jo toisen sunnuntai-aamun keskuskirkkovuoron, nykyisinhän jo ajetaan Lehtomäestä sunnuntaivuoro kirkolle.
> 
> Parin vuoden kokemuksella uskallaan väittää, että kuntaliitos oli ehdottoman positiivinen asia seudun joukkoliikenteelle.


Kouvolan joukkoliikenteessä on tähän mennessä tehty enemmän parannuksia ja hienosäätöä kuin kuntaliitosta edeltäneen 30 vuoden aikana yhteensä.

Uusien aikataulujen myötä Kuusankoski saa linja 11:n lisäksi toisenkin "poikittaislinjan", nyt välille Valkeala - Kuusankoski. Jos Kouvolassa ei olisi ostoliikenteen ja lipputuloperustaisen liikenteen sekä toisaalta liikennöitsijöiden välisiä reviirejä, niin puoli kahdeksaksi Valkealasta Kuusankoskelle tuleva vuoro kannattaisi jatkaa linja 7:n reittiä ja aikataulua noudattaen edelleen Tornionmäkeen. Vastaavasti Tornionmäestä Kuusankoskelle klo 7.30 tuleva vuoro jatkaisi edelleen Voikkaan, Harjun ja Riihikallion kautta Valkealaan. Nyt molemmat vuorot kääntyvät ympäri Kuusankoskella ja kuinka mahtavat vaihtoyhteydet sujua, kun yhteistä pysäkkiä ei ole vaikka bussit saman liikenneympyrän kautta ajavatkin?

Eskolanmäen kirkkokyydeistä oli joku kaupunkilainen tehnyt kuntalaisaloitteen juuri ennen kuntaliitosta ja vastauksessa asiaan luvattiin palata liitoksen jälkeen. Aloite on nyt kaivettu esille arkistosta ja Anjalasta sunnuntaiaamuisin tulevalla ostoliikenteen vuorolla voidaan kätevästi hoitaa myös tuo kuljetustarve.

Toivottavasti Kouvolan Sanomiin ja ilmaisjakelulehtiin saadaan mahdollisimman paljon informaatiota tämän syksyn muutoksista, jotta uudet vuorot tulevat tehokkaaseen käyttöön alusta pitäen. Sama koskee taiteiden yön lisäliikennettä, jota nyt järjestetään ensimmäisen kerran.

----------


## hsiitari

Kouvolasta kuuluu kummia! 

ESLL hakee kaupungilta liikenneluvan muutosta koskien vanhan Kouvolan paikallislinjoja 10, 12 ja 14 sillä perusteella, että matkustajamäärät ovat kasvaneet ja osa lähdöistä ei pysy enää aikataulussa. Osa lähtöajoista esitetään muutettavaksi 5 minuuttia myöhemmäksi tai aikaisemmaksi, tilanteesta riippuen.

Aikataulujen luotettavuus on osa joukkoliikenteen asiakaspalvelun laatua ja siksi aikataulujen luotettavuuden kannalta ajo- ja lähtöajat on syytä päivittää vastaamaan todellisuutta. Aikataulutarkistuksilla turvataan myös vaihtoyhteyksien toimivuus. Taidatkos sen paremmin sanoa?

Asiaa käsitellään tänään Kouvolan teknisen lautakunnan kokouksessa ja hienosäädetyt aikataulut on tarkoitus ottaa käyttöön ensi vuoden alussa.

----------


## hsiitari

Kouvolan joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoselvitys vuosille 2011-2015 on valmistunut ja se on luettavissa täältä:

http://www.kouvola.fi/material/attac...uunnitelma.pdf

----------


## ultrix

> Kouvolan joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoselvitys vuosille 2011-2015 on valmistunut ja se on luettavissa täältä:
> 
> http://www.kouvola.fi/material/attac...uunnitelma.pdf


Kotkan vastaavaan verrattuna tässä oli taajamajunat huomioitu varsin kiitettävästi. Hyvä Kouvostoliitto!

----------


## hsiitari

Kuuden kunnan liitoksen jälkeen vuonna 2009 kuntapoliitikkojen joukkoliikennettä käsittelevissä ensimmäisissä blokikirjoituksissa hahmoteltiin, että Voikkaa  Inkeroinen  Anjala laatukäytävän rinnalle perustetaan ristikkäinen heilurilinja välille Valkeala  Koria ja sen aikataulut tahdistetaan yhteen Voikkaa  Inkeroinen  Anjala linjan kanssa. Toteutuessaan tämä ratkaisu olisi muodostanut koko Kouvolan joukkoliikenteen rungon ja se olisi mahdollistanut kätevän vaihdollisen yhteydet esim. välille Anjala  Valkeala toistuen samoilla minuuttilukemilla joka tunti. Laatukäytävälinjoja olisi voitu vielä täydentää erityyppisillä syöttöliikenneratkaisuilla.

Joukkoliikenteen kehittämisohjelmassa (21.9.2009) todetaan Koria  Valkeala laatukäytävästä vielä näin: Autottomien arkiyhteyksien palvelutason (LVM:n perustaso) toteuttaminen edellyttää arkisin 30 minuutin vuoroväliä ruuhka-aikaan, muuten 60 minuutin vuoroväliä. (ns. kakkoskorin hankkeet 2011-2015)

Nyt uudessa palvelutasoselvityksessä vuosille 2011-2015 heilurilinjasta ja säännöllisistä vuoroväleistä ei puhuta enää mitään ja liikenne jatkunee yhtä koordinoidusti tai pikemminkin koordinoimatta kuin esim. 1960-luvulla ja vuorojen päätepiste on Kouvolan matkakeskus. Liityntäliikenteeksi taidetaan suositella enimmäkseen kävelyä ja pyöräilyä. Suunnitelmat joustavasta joukkoliikenteestä uuteen Ratamo-sairaalaan ovat täysin auki. Sairaala rakennetaan laatukäytävän varrelle n. 1,5 km matkakeskuksesta Valkealan suuntaan. Tällä hetkellä ainoastaan arki-iltaisin ajetaan ostoliikenteenä pari kierrosta välillä Valkeala  Matkakeskus  Koria  Nappa 70 minuutin kierrosajalla ja vuorovälillä.

Palvelutasoselvityksessä ainoa uusi heilurilinja on pelkästään sunnuntaisin ajettava Valkeala  Inkeroinen  Anjala, jota liikennöitäisiin kahden tunnin kierrosajalla ja vuorovälillä klo 10  20. Toteutusajankohta on avoin. Nykyisin tuolla välillä on sunnuntaisin vain muutama bussivuoro enimmäkseen kaukoliikennettä.

----------


## hsiitari

Vanhan Kouvolan paikallislinjat 10, 12 ja 14 siirtyivät perinteisesti kesäaikatauluihin 1.5. alkaen. Uutta on se, että toukokuussa aina koulujen loppuun saakka linjalla 10 ajetaan puolen tunnin välein n. 13-18. Aikaisemmin ajalla 1.5. - 30.9. ajettiin puolen tunnin välein ainoastaa aamuisin ja muuna aikana päivästä tunnin välein.

Sunnuntaisin liikenne Tornionmäkeen ja Tykkimäkeen hoidetaan linjalla 12T klo 11.50 alkaen. Lähtö Tornionmäestä Sydänmaantieltä on 10 minuuttia myöhemmin. Kun Tykkimäen huvipuisto avautuu toukokuun puolivälissä, niin silloin linja 12T lähtee sekä Tornionmäestä että Tykkimäestä samalla minuuttilukemalla (esim. 12.00), vaikka pysäkkien välinen etäisyys on n. 1,2 kilometriä. Täysi mahdottomuus. Matkahuollon aikatauluhaun mukaan bussi ohittaa Sydänmaantien n. 11.55 eli 5 minuuttia ennen paperiaikatauluun merkittyä lähtöaikaa. Jos lähtöaika Sydänmaantieltä olisi klo 11.48 ja Tykkimäestä klo 12.02, niin aikataulu pätisi riippumatta siitä ajaaka bussi Tykkimäkeen vai ei. Kouvolassa on ollut voimassa kirjoittamaton sääntö, että aikataulun lähtöajat päättyvät nollaan tai viiteen minuuttiin, siitä tämä epätäsmällisyys. Lähin vapaiden minuuttilukemien kaupunki on Kotka.

Sama epätäsmällisyys on linjan 2 sunnuntailiikenteessä. Paperiaikataulussa lähtöajat Kuusankoskelta matkakeskuksen suuntaan ovat aina 10 minuuttia yli täyden tunnin, poikkeuksena 21.40 ja 22.35. Matkahuollon aikataulussa lähtöajat ovat poikkeavasti 10.07, 12.07, 14.07, 16.07, 18.07 ja 20.07. Bussi lähtee siis noin kolme minuuttia ennen aikatauluun merkittyä lähtöaikaa.

----------


## hsiitari

Kouvolan kaupunkilipun hinta nousee kolmella eurolla 43 euroon elokuun 2012 alussa. Korotuksen jälkeenkin hinta on erittäin edullinen.

Korjaan samalla edellisessä viestissä olleen painovirheen. Näin minuuttilukemien oli tarkoitus olla: Matkakeskus(50)  Sydänmaantie (58)  Tykkimäki (02). Käytännössä asia on nyt hoidettu kertomalla aikataulussa, että milloin päätepysäkki on Sydänmaantiellä ja milloin Tykkimäellä.

Aikataulujen oikoluku on taitolaji ja mielellään painovirheitä ei saisi olla. Nyt kuitenkin samaisen linjan 12T aikataulussa Matkakeskuksesta klo 9.50 lähtevä vuoro näyttäisi sekä menevän että palaavan Mielakan kautta, koska molemmissa lähtöajoissa (Matkakeskus 9.50, Tornionmäki 10.05) on lisämerkintä M. Bussin pitäisi siis kääntyä Sydänmaantiellä ympäri. Näin ei kai kuitenkaan tapahtune?

----------


## Tardolus

Osa Savonlinjan Kouvolanpään autoista oli ajossa Mikkelin raveissa viime viikonloppuna. Samalla ko. autojen linjakilvet päivitettiin Mikkelin toimipaikassa. Nykyään kilvistä siis löytyy oikean kokoiset numerot sekä kunnolla näkyvät lähtö- ja määränpäätekstit. Aiemminhan kilvissä oli suoraan vanhoista laitteista siirretyt väärän kokoiset "kopiot". Lisäksi Scanian Ikarus -korillisten käyttämättä olleet sivukilvet saivat linjanumerot. Kaikissa autoissa muutosta ei vielä ole siis suoritettu.

Vanhoja kilpitekstejä on poistettu ja uusia ekstratekstejä lisätty - tänään Matkakeskuksen parkissa olevassa Ikaruksessa komeili teksti "Kahvipaussi".  :Tongue: 

Kouvolan kaupungille on tullut useita huomautuksia matkustajilta viimeisen parin vuoden aikana siitä, kuinka Savonlinjan kilpien numerointi ja niiden käyttö on "mitä sattuu"-tyyppistä. Osasyynä varmaankin se, että kuntaliitoksen aikana unohdettiin kaikki kilpitekstit ohjelmoida kaikkiin autoihin. Nyt tilanne siis onneksi korjaantumassa. 

Ongelmahan on ollut se, että aikatauluvihkoissa sekä pysäkkinäytöissä osoitetaan numerointi kyllä oikein, mutta autoissa tekstit ja numerot ovat olleet aivan toista - ihmiset ovat ajoittain olleet hieman hämillään tästä, luonnollisesti. Osan mielestä on aivan sama, mitä kilvissä lukee, kun taas toisille on tärkeää tietää jo kaukaa, minne bussi menee. Kaupungin "houkuttelevuuslinjaus" onneksi nykyään vaatii selkeät tekstit ja numerot.

Tällainen pikku-uutinen täältä Kouvolan paikallisliikenteen suunnalta.  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:26 ----------




> Kouvolan kaupunkilipun hinta nousee kolmella eurolla 43 euroon elokuun 2012 alussa. Korotuksen jälkeenkin hinta on erittäin edullinen.
> 
> Korjaan samalla edellisessä viestissä olleen painovirheen. Näin minuuttilukemien oli tarkoitus olla: Matkakeskus(50)  Sydänmaantie (58)  Tykkimäki (02). Käytännössä asia on nyt hoidettu kertomalla aikataulussa, että milloin päätepysäkki on Sydänmaantiellä ja milloin Tykkimäellä.
> 
> Aikataulujen oikoluku on taitolaji ja mielellään painovirheitä ei saisi olla. Nyt kuitenkin samaisen linjan 12T aikataulussa Matkakeskuksesta klo 9.50 lähtevä vuoro näyttäisi sekä menevän että palaavan Mielakan kautta, koska molemmissa lähtöajoissa (Matkakeskus 9.50, Tornionmäki 10.05) on lisämerkintä M. Bussin pitäisi siis kääntyä Sydänmaantiellä ympäri. Näin ei kai kuitenkaan tapahtune?


Niinpä, vähän kyllä harmitti kun kuulin noususta, mutta kun ajattelee niin on tuo nyt vielä tosi edullinen verrattuna muihin kaupunkeihin - taitaa olla itse asiassa yksi edullisimmista ellei jopa edullisin?

----------


## killerpop

> Niinpä, vähän kyllä harmitti kun kuulin noususta, mutta kun ajattelee niin on tuo nyt vielä tosi edullinen verrattuna muihin kaupunkeihin - taitaa olla itse asiassa yksi edullisimmista ellei jopa edullisin?


Seinäjoen 30 lippu lie kuitenkin halvimmasta päästä http://www.seinajoki.fi/paikallislii..._hinnasto.html , joskin tulee muistaa että kesälauantaisin ja pyhisin ei paikkurit lainkaan kulje. Kouvolan lippuhan taisi kelvata pikavuoroissakin ilman lisämaksua?

----------


## Tardolus

> Seinäjoen 30 lippu lie kuitenkin halvimmasta päästä http://www.seinajoki.fi/paikallislii..._hinnasto.html , joskin tulee muistaa että kesälauantaisin ja pyhisin ei paikkurit lainkaan kulje. Kouvolan lippuhan taisi kelvata pikavuoroissakin ilman lisämaksua?


Ohhoh, johan on. Juu, pikavuoroissa ei tarvi maksaa lisiä, menee tuolla Kouvola-kortilla  :Smile:

----------


## Lasse

> Ohhoh, johan on. Juu, pikavuoroissa ei tarvi maksaa lisiä, menee tuolla Kouvola-kortilla


Ja silloin vanhaan huonoon aikaan kun itse ajoin pikavuoroa Kouvolan seudulla, kaupunkikorttia myös käytettiin hyvin ahkerasti pikavuoroissa. Voikkaa-Kouvola välillä saattoi viikonpäivästä riipuen olla jopa 30 matkustajaa kyydissä, joista kaikki olivat maksaneet kaupunkikortilla.

----------


## hsiitari

Matkakeskus-Voikkaa välin sunnuntain ostoliikennettä ryhtyy koulujen alkaessa ajamaan Elimäen Liikenne matalalattiabussilla. Samalla näyttäisivät jäävän pois edellisen liikennöitsijän, Matka-Majurin ajamat vuorot Anjala-Matkakeskus sunnuntaiaamuna ja Matkakeskus-Anjala myöhään sunnuntai-iltana.

----------


## Tardolus

> Matkakeskus-Voikkaa välin sunnuntain ostoliikennettä ryhtyy koulujen alkaessa ajamaan Elimäen Liikenne matalalattiabussilla. Samalla näyttäisivät jäävän pois edellisen liikennöitsijän, Matka-Majurin ajamat vuorot Anjala-Matkakeskus sunnuntaiaamuna ja Matkakeskus-Anjala myöhään sunnuntai-iltana.


*huokaisee helpotuksesta* Moni varmaan ymmärtää miksi ;D

Ja saadaan taas vähän uutta väriä tällekin linjalle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:18 ----------




> Ja silloin vanhaan huonoon aikaan kun itse ajoin pikavuoroa Kouvolan seudulla, kaupunkikorttia myös käytettiin hyvin ahkerasti pikavuoroissa. Voikkaa-Kouvola välillä saattoi viikonpäivästä riipuen olla jopa 30 matkustajaa kyydissä, joista kaikki olivat maksaneet kaupunkikortilla.


Hyvä paikallisliikenteelle, huonompi kaukoliikenteelle... "Onneksi" alkaa paikkurivuoroja olemaan niin paljon että pikavuoroista karsiutuu ns. ilmaiseksi matkustavat pois.

----------


## ultrix

> Hyvä paikallisliikenteelle, huonompi kaukoliikenteelle... "Onneksi" alkaa paikkurivuoroja olemaan niin paljon että pikavuoroista karsiutuu ns. ilmaiseksi matkustavat pois.


Paikallisliikenne paikallisliikenteenä, kaukoliikenne kaukoliikenteenä. Ne ovat niin erityyppistä liikennettä, että niiden tulonmuodostus ja ansaintalogiikka ovat kovin erilaiset. Paikkureissa merkittävin osa matkustuksesta on säännöllistä ja päivittäistä ja matka on lyhyt, kaukoliikenteessä suurin osa matkustajista matkustaa pitkän matkan ja haluaa sinne mahdollisimman nopeasti. Eipä ne kaukojunatkaan pysähtele 2 km välein, toisin kuin lähijunat (Kouvostoliitossa ja muualla Suomessa kuin HSL-alueella tosin ei niinkään usein, paitsi Turussa, joka on poikkeus)

----------


## Lasse

> Paikallisliikenne paikallisliikenteenä, kaukoliikenne kaukoliikenteenä. Ne ovat niin erityyppistä liikennettä, että niiden tulonmuodostus ja ansaintalogiikka ovat kovin erilaiset. Paikkureissa merkittävin osa matkustuksesta on säännöllistä ja päivittäistä ja matka on lyhyt, kaukoliikenteessä suurin osa matkustajista matkustaa pitkän matkan ja haluaa sinne mahdollisimman nopeasti. Eipä ne kaukojunatkaan pysähtele 2 km välein, toisin kuin lähijunat (Kouvostoliitossa ja muualla Suomessa kuin HSL-alueella tosin ei niinkään usein, paitsi Turussa, joka on poikkeus)


Kouvostoliitossa nyt on poaljon kuutakin outoa ja oudompaa. Porvoon Liikennehän ajaa nykyisin Porvoo-Voikkaa-Kouvola vakiovuoron ja Voikkaa-Kouvola-Helsinki pikavuoron Voikkaa-Kouvola osuuden samalla autolla, eli sama auto on samaan aikaan sekä pikavuoro että vakiovuoro...
(Matkahuollon aikatauluhausta tätä ei näe, sillä sen mukaan 13:15 Porvoo-Kouvola vuoro ei käy Voikkaalla. Todellisuudessa auto kuitenkin käy seillä aloittamassa tuon 15:30 pikavuoron Helsinkiin.)

----------


## Tardolus

> Kouvostoliitossa nyt on poaljon kuutakin outoa ja oudompaa. Porvoon Liikennehän ajaa nykyisin Porvoo-Voikkaa-Kouvola vakiovuoron ja Voikkaa-Kouvola-Helsinki pikavuoron Voikkaa-Kouvola osuuden samalla autolla, eli sama auto on samaan aikaan sekä pikavuoro että vakiovuoro...
> (Matkahuollon aikatauluhausta tätä ei näe, sillä sen mukaan 13:15 Porvoo-Kouvola vuoro ei käy Voikkaalla. Todellisuudessa auto kuitenkin käy seillä aloittamassa tuon 15:30 pikavuoron Helsinkiin.)


Niin no, Voikkaa kun on nykyään Kouvolan "kaupunginosa".

----------


## hsiitari

Matkahuollon aikatauluhaun mukaan Elimäen Liikenne alkaa ajaa myös linjan 10 sunnuntaivuoroja lokakuun alusta lähtien. EL tarvitsee siis toisenkin matalalattia-auton. Kuusankosken paikallislinjat 9, 11 ja 13 hoitaa edelleen Martti Laurila.

----------


## Lasse

Ovatko Elimäen Liikenteen voittamat vuorot pienkalustolla liikennöitäviä, vai tuleeko yhtiölle ihan täysikokoista matalaa kalustoa? Sellaisellahan toki pystyisi ajamaan arkisin Elimäki-Kuovola linjaa mainiosti.

----------


## Jartsa

Talven aikatauluvihko on nyt julkaistu kaupungin sivuilla.

Muutamia pikaisia huomioita:
-Linja 2 Kouvola-Voikkaa: iltaliikenteen alasajo jatkuu edelleen, M-L viimeinen vuoropari nipistetty pois. Ei ole kovinkaan montaa vuotta, kun välillä ajettiin vielä puolenyön jälkeen joka päivä ja LS-päivinä yökahteen asti.
-Linja 3 Myllykoski-Kouvola: aamuvuoro 6:35 muuttuu vain koulupäivinä ajettavaksi. Sunnuntain aamu- ja iltavakiovuorot lakkaavat.
-Linja 4 Kouvola-Elimäki: Elimäen Liikenteen siirtoajot (?) otettu mukaan uusina vuoroina, jolloin sunnuntai-aamulle sekä myöhäisiltaan saatu uusia yhteyksiä. (S Kouvola 22:50 - Elimäki 23:20)
-Linja 7 Kouvola-Niskala-KSNK-Kymintehdas-Kouvola: Supistettu lauantailiikennettä (Kouvolasta 17:15 ja 18:15), sekä vähennetty yksi iltavuoro arkipäivinä (Kouvolasta 18:15). Linjan piti ymmärtääkseni palvella myös Kauppakeskus Veturin liikennettä, sinänsä ironista että liikennettä supistetaan jo ennen kauppakeskuksen avamista.
-Jaala-Kouvola: Kokeiluluontoinen arkivuoropari (KVL 20:40-Jaala 21:20-KVL 22:00) aikavälillä 1.9.-21.10, jatko päätetään myöhemmin. Mielenkiintoinen kokeilu kaupungilta, saa nähdä on kysyntä riittävää.

Harmillisia nuo Kouvola-Voikkaa vuorovälin supistukset, toki yöliikenne on kallista ja sen ostaminen verorahoilla on kyseenalaista. Tähän liittyen muistan vielä 2000-luvun alkupuolella, kun vuoroa LS Kouvola-Inkeroinen 01:10 ajettiin lääninhallituksen ostoliikenteenä. Toki siinäkin vuorossa oli matkustajia, eikä Voikkaankaan iltavuorot tyhjinä ajaneet.

Kaupungin eteläosan taajamasta kotoisin olevana toivoisin, että lähitulevaisuudessa saataisiin erityisesti Inkeroisten viikonloppuliikenteeseen hieman kehitystä. Esimerkiksi viimeinen yhteys Inkeroisista keskustaan lauantaisin on bussilla 19:00 ja junalla 19:50. Ei toki sietämättömän aikaisin, mutta tuntia myöhäisemmälle vuorolle olisi varmasti kysyntää. Samoin kyseisellä suunnalla sunnuntain vakiovuoroliikenne on pelkästään valtion kahden ostovuoroparin varassa, ja aamuisin liikennettä ei ole. Toki tälläkin foorumilla käsitelty ikuisuuskysymys taajamajunan ja bussin suhteesta vääristää palvelutason vertailua, junahan liikennöi läpi sunnuntain. Toki jos ajatellaan kaupunkikorttia (joka ei siis kelpaa junissa), on sunnuntaipalvelussa huomattava ero eri kaupunginosien välillä.

Oma lukunsa on toki Valkeala, jonne ei ole kuin kaksi vakiovuoroa keskustasta sunnuntaisin. Toisaalta esimerkiksi Korialle (aikataulunsuunnittelusyistä) ajetaan useita sunnuntaivuoroja. Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, millaisia matkustajamääriä nuo Korian sunnuntaivuorot keräävät, koska ainakin omien havaintojeni mukaan iltaisin Helsingistä tulevat vuorot eivät juuri kerää Korialta matkustajia, vaan harvat kyytiin nousijat tulevat Elimäeltä.

----------


## ultrix

> Kaupungin eteläosan taajamasta kotoisin olevana toivoisin, että lähitulevaisuudessa saataisiin erityisesti Inkeroisten viikonloppuliikenteeseen hieman kehitystä. Esimerkiksi viimeinen yhteys Inkeroisista keskustaan lauantaisin on bussilla 19:00 ja junalla 19:50. Ei toki sietämättömän aikaisin, mutta tuntia myöhäisemmälle vuorolle olisi varmasti kysyntää. Samoin kyseisellä suunnalla sunnuntain vakiovuoroliikenne on pelkästään valtion kahden ostovuoroparin varassa, ja aamuisin liikennettä ei ole. Toki tälläkin foorumilla käsitelty ikuisuuskysymys taajamajunan ja bussin suhteesta vääristää palvelutason vertailua, junahan liikennöi läpi sunnuntain. Toki jos ajatellaan kaupunkikorttia (joka ei siis kelpaa junissa), on sunnuntaipalvelussa huomattava ero eri kaupunginosien välillä.


Onko Kouvolassa (tai sen puoleen Kotkassa) viritteillä mitään yhteistariffia bussin ja junan välille? Edes matkakortin kelpoisuutta junissa?

----------


## Tardolus

> Ovatko Elimäen Liikenteen voittamat vuorot pienkalustolla liikennöitäviä, vai tuleeko yhtiölle ihan täysikokoista matalaa kalustoa? Sellaisellahan toki pystyisi ajamaan arkisin Elimäki-Kuovola linjaa mainiosti.


En usko, sillä pyhänä heillä on matalalattiat vapaana. 10-linjoja on oikeastaan "pakko" ajaa "kunnonkokoisella" kalustolla, jo pelkästään matkustajamäärien, lastenrattaiden, yms. takia.

Kun Matka-Majuri hoiti Korian 4A:ta ja Voikkaan 2:sta pienbussilla, ei siitä oikeastaan tullut juurikaan kuin negatiivista palautetta juurikin sen vuoksi, ettei rattaat mahdu, eikä sen suuremmin isommat matkustajamäärätkään... Ja nythän myös 2-linja siirtyy pyhien osalta Elimäen liikenteelle.

 :Smile:

----------


## Jartsa

Vielä linkki Kouvolan kaupungin tiedotteeseen, joka antaa muutoksista hieman valoisamman kuvan kuin aiempi viestini. Tiedotteessa myös avattu vähäisen matkustajamäärän olevan syynä Voikkaan viimeisen iltavuoroparin lakkauttamiseen. Tosiaan tuo mainittu 1,2 matkustajan keskiarvo koskee ilmeisesti arkiliikennettä, lauantaisin lienee käyttäjämäärä ollut korkeampi.

----------


## Lasse

> En usko, sillä pyhänä heillä on matalalattiat vapaana. 10-linjoja on oikeastaan "pakko" ajaa "kunnonkokoisella" kalustolla, jo pelkästään matkustajamäärien, lastenrattaiden, yms. takia.


Mitäs matalakalustoa Elimäellä nykyään sitten on?

----------


## Tardolus

> Mitäs matalakalustoa Elimäellä nykyään sitten on?


Jaa-a, heitit erittäin hyvän kysymyksen. Pakkohan niillä on olla, kun voittivatkin.  :Very Happy:  Joku asiasta tietävämpi voisi vastata tähän kysymykseen.

----------


## Tardolus

> Mitäs matalakalustoa Elimäellä nykyään sitten on?


Tiedustelin asiaa tutulta ihmiseltä kaupungin puolelta, ja ainakin yksi uusi matalalattia-auto heillä on - n. 40-paikkainen. Toistaiseksi ei tietoa minkälainen. Voi olla, että jo tänään on liikenteessä, kun uusi aikataulukausi käynnistyi myös Kouvolassa. 

Yritän bongata kun kaupungilla pyörin ja otan kuvankin jos vain ehdin!

Ja vaatimuksena on minimissään 22-paikkaiset autot kaupunkiliikenteessä.

----------


## Tardolus

> Mitäs matalakalustoa Elimäellä nykyään sitten on?


Tänään näin ekan kerran uuden puolimatalalattian. On ollut maanantaista asti ajossa ja tänään illalla ainakin ajeli 4-linjaa Elimäkeen. Scania näytti olevan ja kuvankin nappasin, kuten vähän lupailin. Kuva nähtävillä toivottavasti galleriassa tuota pikaa, jos pääsee sensuurin läpi!

----------


## ultrix

Niin onko Kouvolassa ollut puhetta taajamajunien integroinnista yhteiseen lippujärjestelmään? Tampereella se toteutuu ensi vuodesta alkaen.

----------


## Tardolus

> Niin onko Kouvolassa ollut puhetta taajamajunien integroinnista yhteiseen lippujärjestelmään? Tampereella se toteutuu ensi vuodesta alkaen.


Ei ole sattunut ainakaan omaan korvaan. Sen verran "isompi" juttu varmaan ettei ihan heti ole Kouvolaan tulossa...(?) Tampereella ollaan mm. niin paljon pidemmällä joukkoliikenneasioiden kehittämisessä että tuota osasi kyllä odottaakin.

----------


## ultrix

> Sen verran "isompi" juttu varmaan


Se on lähinnä sopimustekninen asia, johon saadaan lähikuukausina toimivat mallit Tampereen ansiosta, jotka voidaan melkein copy+pastee Kouvostoliittoon ja muuallekin. 

Kotka, Kouvola, Lahti, Hämeenlinna ja ehkä Savonlinna ovat Tampereen ohella potentiaalisimmat seudut, jossa lippuyhteistyöstä olisi hyötyä.

----------


## Dakkus

> Se on lähinnä sopimustekninen asia, johon saadaan lähikuukausina toimivat mallit Tampereen ansiosta, jotka voidaan melkein copy+pastee Kouvostoliittoon ja muuallekin. 
> 
> Kotka, Kouvola, Lahti, Hämeenlinna ja ehkä Savonlinna ovat Tampereen ohella potentiaalisimmat seudut, jossa lippuyhteistyöstä olisi hyötyä.


Valaisisitkos, oi, toveri, miten Tampereelta saadaan hyvä malli, mutta Helsingistä ei ole saatu? Menee ohi, ei ymmärrä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuva nähtävillä toivottavasti galleriassa tuota pikaa, jos pääsee sensuurin läpi!


Pääsi läpi.

----------


## ultrix

> Valaisisitkos, oi, toveri, miten Tampereelta saadaan hyvä malli, mutta Helsingistä ei ole saatu? Menee ohi, ei ymmärrä.


_Parahin_ _Товарищ Рыыппё_! 
Helsingradin oblastin toimivaltainen viranomainen on muita toimivaltaisia viranomaisia tasa-arvoisempi, joten he saavat tilata omaa _электричка-_liikennettä nykyisen viisivuotissuunnitelman päätyttyä 31.12.2017 (gregoriaanisen kalenterin mukaan).

_Коувосоюз_ ja muut toimivaltaiset viranomaiset sen sijaan ovat toistaiseksi riippuvaisia Valtiollisen Rautatiekombinaatin (LVM+LiVi+VR) palveluksista ja siten näille alisteisia. Ne voivat toki unilateraalisesti päättää allekirjoittaa maksusitoumuksia VR:lle seutulippuproletariaatin junamatkustusoikeutta vastaan. LVM on yhdessä VR:n kanssa sopinut, että jälkimmäisen on hyväksyttävä kaikki standardinmukaiset seutu- ja kaupunkiliput, mikäli seudullinen viranomainen päättää laajentaa niiden voimassaolon myös juniin.

Viranomaisteknisestihän Helsingin lähiliikenne on eri asia kuin Riihimäen pohjoispuolinen ja Lahden itäpuolinen taajamajunaliikenne, koska jälkimmäinen on VR:n omaa ja LVM:n ostamaa _kaukoliikennettä_. Niistä on sovittu eri sopimuksilla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:00 ----------

Mitä siinä sopimuksessa tarkalleen lukee:

_Liikenteenharjoittaja sitoutuu myös ottamaan käyttöön ja hyväksymään liikennevälineissään toimivaltaisten seudullisten viranomaisten integroitujen lippujärjestelmien käytön kyseisen toimivaltaisen viranomaisen toimialueen sisällä. Edellytyksenä yhteiskäyttöisien matkalippujen käytölle on, että lippujärjestelmässä käytettävä matkakortti noudattaa ISO 14443-standardia ja lippujen hinnoittelu, myynti, tarkastustoiminta ja liikenteenharjoittajille toimitettavat raportit myynnistä ja toteutuneesta matkustamisesta sekä tilityksistä toteutetaan yhdessä sovittujen toimintamallien ja periaatteiden mukaan tapauskohtaisesti. Tavoitteena on, että edellä mainituissa toimintamalleissa noudatetaan valtakunnallisia yhteiskäyttöisiä malleja. Liikenteenharjoittajalla on velvollisuus kehittää lippu- ja myyntijärjestelmiään siten, että kehitystyö tukee yhteiskäyttöisyyttä.

_http://www.rautatiematkustajat.fi/VR_osto.pdf

----------


## Tardolus

> _Parahin_ _Товарищ Рыыппё_! 
> Helsingradin oblastin toimivaltainen viranomainen on muita toimivaltaisia viranomaisia tasa-arvoisempi, joten he saavat tilata omaa _электричка-_liikennettä nykyisen viisivuotissuunnitelman päätyttyä 31.12.2017 (gregoriaanisen kalenterin mukaan).
> 
> _Коувосоюз_ ja muut toimivaltaiset viranomaiset sen sijaan ovat toistaiseksi riippuvaisia Valtiollisen Rautatiekombinaatin (LVM+LiVi+VR) palveluksista ja siten näille alisteisia. Ne voivat toki unilateraalisesti päättää allekirjoittaa maksusitoumuksia VR:lle seutulippuproletariaatin junamatkustusoikeutta vastaan. LVM on yhdessä VR:n kanssa sopinut, että jälkimmäisen on hyväksyttävä kaikki standardinmukaiset seutu- ja kaupunkiliput, mikäli seudullinen viranomainen päättää laajentaa niiden voimassaolon myös juniin.
> 
> Viranomaisteknisestihän Helsingin lähiliikenne on eri asia kuin Riihimäen pohjoispuolinen ja Lahden itäpuolinen taajamajunaliikenne, koska jälkimmäinen on VR:n omaa ja LVM:n ostamaa _kaukoliikennettä_. Niistä on sovittu eri sopimuksilla.
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:00 ----------
> 
> ...


Kiitoksia minunkin puolestani kattavasta selvennyksestä! Itse tosiaan olen noita bussimiehiä, niin ei junajutut oikein ole hallussa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:05 ----------




> Pääsi läpi.


Ja hyvä näin, vaikken sitä Vest-osaa tiennytkään  :Wink: 

Miten muuten niiden kahden muun kuvan laita? Huomasin, että vaikka kirjoitin kuvatekstin ja selityksen kuvalle niin ne syystä tahi toisesta hävisivät vaikka yritin lisätä vielä "kuvanmuokkauksessakin" niitä...

----------


## antsa

Onkos tuosta Vestistä tietoja mistä tullut ym. ? Ja tuleeko lisää vai pärjääkö tuolla ?

----------


## Miska

> Onkos tuosta Vestistä tietoja mistä tullut ym. ? Ja tuleeko lisää vai pärjääkö tuolla ?


Ettei vaan olis Turkubusin kautta tullut kuten niin moni muukin Elimäen Liikenteen auto. Alkuperä tuolla Vestillä lienee sama kuin Turussa ja Porissa pyörivillä autoilla.

----------


## Tardolus

> Onkos tuosta Vestistä tietoja mistä tullut ym. ? Ja tuleeko lisää vai pärjääkö tuolla ?


Yritin itsekin vähän kaivella tietoja siitä, mutta ei löydy... Kiinnostaisi kyllä tietää mistä tuli. Villi veikkaus on, että jos ei keneltäkään kotimaiselta yrittäjältä, niin sitten ostettu Ruotsista jossa noita on näkynyt paljon, samoin antaa ymmärtää ystävämme Google...  :Smile: 

Luulisi että lisääkin olisi tulossa (tai on jo tullut, niin kuin rivien välistä ymmärsin keskustelussa kaupungin kanssa), onhan matalalattia aika kova sana paikallisliikenteessä.

Lupaan pitää silmät auki!

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:28 ----------




> Ettei vaan olis Turkubusin kautta tullut kuten niin moni muukin Elimäen Liikenteen auto. Alkuperä tuolla Vestillä lienee sama kuin Turussa ja Porissa pyörivillä autoilla.


Haa, hyvä huomio muuten! Pitää silti kaivella lisää tietoa...  :Wink:

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ... Alkuperä tuolla Vestillä lienee sama kuin Turussa ja Porissa pyörivillä autoilla.


Näinpä hyvinkin, välittäjätietoja en tosin kysellyt.
Trafi-puhelintiedon perusteella auto on Trondheimissä vaikuttanut ex-Team Trafikk 855/UA24775, Scania L94UB #1849271/Vest Center L #3313 vuosikertaa 2004.
Elimäen Liikenteellä on lokakuun alusta alkaen sovittuja töitä toisellekin matalalattiabussille: en tiedä millainen on, mutta tämän sisarautoa voisi veikata.

----------


## Tardolus

> Näinpä hyvinkin, välittäjätietoja en tosin kysellyt.
> Trafi-puhelintiedon perusteella auto on Trondheimissä vaikuttanut ex-Team Trafikk 855/UA24775, Scania L94UB #1849271/Vest Center L #3313 vuosikertaa 2004.
> Elimäen Liikenteellä on lokakuun alusta alkaen sovittuja töitä toisellekin matalalattiabussille: en tiedä millainen on, mutta tämän sisarautoa voisi veikata.



Lokakuun alusta EL aloittaa pyhävuorojen operoinnin linjoilla 10E, 10L, ja 12T  :Wink:  tämä kuvaamani auto on sitten hankittu silmälläpitäen linjan 2 pyhävuoroja tällä logiikalla.

----------


## Jartsa

Ensi perjantain taiteiden yöhön lisäliikennettä, jatkona viime vuoden kokeilulle. Ymmärtääkseni liikenteessä ei peritä yötaksaa vaan normaali matkahuollon hinta.

----------


## Tardolus

Liikkujan viikolla (16.-22.9.2012) myös Kouvolassa matkustetaan paikallisliikenteessä alennetuilla hinnoilla. 

Matkan hinta sen pituudesta ja kestosta riippumatta on 1 euro.

Jätä siis auto kotiin!  :Redface: 

Lisätietoja: http://www.kouvola.fi/index/uutiset/...6Afb2wS0M.html

----------


## Tardolus

Kouvolan paikallisliikenne löytyy siis nyt myös Facesta. Sivusto lötyy nimellä "Kouvolan bussit" ja on osa laajempaa markkinointikampanjaa, johon on saatu tuki Liikennevirastolta.
Facebook toimii näin ollen myös tiedotusväylänä kun ilmoitellaan mm. muutoksista ja uusista jutuista Kouvolan sisäisessä joukkoliikenteessä.

----------


## Jartsa

Jaalan iltavuorokokeilu lopetetaan tähän viikkoon, syynä erittäin alhaiset matkustajamäärät. Kustannusmielessä varmasti tehokasta testata kysyntää näin lyhyellä jaksolla.

Näin kuntavaalien kynnyksellä on hyvä vilkaista aiemmin hyväksyttyä joukkoliikenteen kehittämissuunnittelmaa, jossa ensi vuodelle oli merkitty seuraavia parannuksia:

- Arki-iltaliikenne keskusta-Elimäki, kutsuohjattu
- Lauantailiikenne keskusta-Inkeroinen
- Arki-iltaliikenne keskusta-Voikkaa ja keskusta-Anjala (jatkuu 2014)
- Arki-iltaliikenne Inkeroinen-Anjala

Elimäen ja keskustan välillä arki-iltaliikenne toki toimii jo varsin hyvin pikavuorojen vakiopätkien osalta. Inkeroisten suunnalla ongelma on lauantailiikenteen loppuminen liian aikaisin (viimeinen bussivuoro keskustaan klo 19:00, juna klo 19:50). Arki-iltaliikenteessä Anjalan suuntaan liikennöinti loppuu myös melko aikaisin (viimeinen vakiovuoro Inkeroisiin asti lähtee klo 21:30). 

Joitakin vuosia sitten lääninhallituksen ostoliikenteenä ajettiin lauantaivuoroa klo 21.00 Inkeroisista Kouvolaan, ja tämän vuoron palauttaminen varmasti nostaisi lauantain palvelutason riittäväksi ainakin ensi hätään. 

Mielestäni näitä merkityksellisempää on sunnuntailiikenteen (Inkeroinen ja Valkeala) parannus, joka on merkitty ohjelmaan vuodelle 2014.

----------


## Tardolus

> Mielestäni näitä merkityksellisempää on sunnuntailiikenteen (Inkeroinen ja Valkeala) parannus, joka on merkitty ohjelmaan vuodelle 2014.


Että JO oikein vuodelle 2014...heh. Hitaasti hyvä tulee. Vai tuleeko sittenkään.

----------


## hsiitari

Kouvolan lipputuotteet pähkinänkuoressa 1.1.2013 alkaen:

Aikuisten kaupunkilipun hintaa korotetaan 2 eurolla 45 euroon

Perustetaan nuorisolippu 12-19 vuotiaille, hinta 43 euroa/30 päivää

Perustetaan opiskelijalippu yli 19 vuotiaille, hinta 43 euroa/30 päivää

Perustetaan lasten lippu alle 12-vuotiaille, hinta 20 euroa/30 päivää

Perustetaan 40 matkan sarjalippu enintään 12 km pituisille matkoille. Lippu on voimassa 90 päivää ja maksaa 90 euroa.

Lastenvaunujen kanssa matkustaminen on vaunujen työntäjälle maksutonta.

----------


## Tardolus

> Kouvolan lipputuotteet pähkinänkuoressa 1.1.2013 alkaen:
> 
> Aikuisten kaupunkilipun hintaa korotetaan 2 eurolla 45 euroon
> 
> Perustetaan nuorisolippu 12-19 vuotiaille, hinta 43 euroa/30 päivää
> 
> Perustetaan opiskelijalippu yli 19 vuotiaille, hinta 43 euroa/30 päivää
> 
> Perustetaan lasten lippu alle 12-vuotiaille, hinta 20 euroa/30 päivää
> ...


Muuten OK, mutta mikä idea tuossa 2 (KAHDEN) euron erossa on? Melkeinpä sama, kun ei oltaisi perustettu opiskelija- ja nuorisolippuja ollenkaan. 35 e olisi ehkä ollut järkeenkäyvämpi vaihtoehto. No joo, tämä vain ja ainoastaan oma mielipide.

----------


## Jartsa

Kieltämättä tuo kuukauslipun hinnan korotus kahdella eurolla kuulostaa vähän erikoiselta, eikä alla oleva ote Perusturvalautakunnan pöytäkirjasta asiaa ainakaan minulle juuri selkiytä. Ilmeisesti tuolla kausilipun kahden euron korotuksella katetaan lastenvaunun työntäjän matkat ja toisaalta subventoidaan uutta sarjalippua. Uutta Kouvolaa perustettaessahan lähtökohdaksi otettiin kaikille yhtenäinen ja edullinen kaupunkilippu, jota nyt muutetaan jo monimutkaisemmaksi. Lipun hinta on kuitenkin mielestäni edelleen hyvin kilpailukykyinen.

Lastenvaunukysymys on muistaakseni pyörinyt jo vuosia säännöllisesti ainakin Kouvolan Sanomien palstoilla, ja nyt siihen saadaan siis muutos.




> Joukkoliikennetoimikunta on vuosina 20112012 valmistellut joukkoliikenteen lipputuotejärjestelmän uudistamista. Keskeisimmiksi tarpeiksi on todettu nykyistä edullisemman sarjalipun luominen sekä oman lipun luominen nuorille ja opiskelijoille.
> 
> Jollei kaupunki tee toimenpiteitä lipputuotejärjestelmän suhteen, on arvioitu että ensi vuonna maksettava lipputuki on suuruudeltaan 1 350 000  (vuonna 2012 lipputukea maksetaan n. 1 210 000 ). Tähän on mahdollista saada valtion tukea enintään 48 %, vuonna 2012 tukea saatiin n. 25 %. Arviossa on oletettu lipputukitarpeen kasvavan n. 11 % vuodesta 2012.
> 
> Mikäli kaupunkilipun hintaa päätetään nostaa yli 45 euron, seuraa tästä kaupungille tulonmenetyksiä verovähennysten muodossa. Lisäksi tulee huomioida, että KELA myöntää koulumatkatukea 2. asteen opiskelijoille. Koulumatkatukea voivat saada ammatillisessa oppilaitoksessa ja lukiossa opiskelevat opiskelijat, joiden koulumatka on vähintään 10 km ja kuukausittaiset koulumatkakustannukset ylittävät 54 euroa. Koulumatkatuen piiriin kuuluvat henkilöt maksavat joukkoliikenteen kuukausilipustaan 43 euron omavastuun. Mikäli Kouvolassa kaupunkilipun hinta ylittää 45 euroa, eikä 2. asteen opiskelijoille ole omaa kuukausilippua, joutuvat Kouvolalaiset lukiolaiset ja ammattikoululaiset epäedulliseen asemaan, koska he eivät pääse KELA:n koulumatkatuen piiriin.
> 
> Esityksessä olevien uudistusten kustannukset ovat samat, kuin jos kaupunkilipun hinta pidettäisiin nykyisessä 43 eurossa, eikä luotaisi uusia lipputuotteita eikä etuisuuksia. Työntäjälle maksuttomasta matkustuksesta lastenvaunuilla sekä nykyistä edullisemmasta sarjalipusta aiheutuvat kustannukset katetaan nostamalla aikuisen kaupunkilipun hintaa. Kustannusarvioissa on oletettu, että valtion tuki lipputukeen on 26 % (vuoden 2012 taso).

----------


## Tardolus

> Kieltämättä tuo kuukauslipun hinnan korotus kahdella eurolla kuulostaa vähän erikoiselta, eikä alla oleva ote Perusturvalautakunnan pöytäkirjasta asiaa ainakaan minulle juuri selkiytä. Ilmeisesti tuolla kausilipun kahden euron korotuksella katetaan lastenvaunun työntäjän matkat ja toisaalta subventoidaan uutta sarjalippua. Uutta Kouvolaa perustettaessahan lähtökohdaksi otettiin kaikille yhtenäinen ja edullinen kaupunkilippu, jota nyt muutetaan jo monimutkaisemmaksi. Lipun hinta on kuitenkin mielestäni edelleen hyvin kilpailukykyinen.
> 
> Lastenvaunukysymys on muistaakseni pyörinyt jo vuosia säännöllisesti ainakin Kouvolan Sanomien palstoilla, ja nyt siihen saadaan siis muutos.


Kyllä vain. Väkisin tulee vaan se kuva, että halutaan näyttää että onhan meillä muitakin lipputuotteita, kuin Kouvola-kortti ja sarjaliput. Kun vertailin muiden kaupunkien vastaavia lipputuotteita, ns. 30 vrk:n kaupunkikorttien, opiskelijakorttien ja nuorisikorttien keskiarvoinen ero hinnoissa on n. 10-15 euroa. Tässä valossa tuo Kouvolan hintaero (2 e) on hieman käsittämätön, ja varmasti herättää ihmetystä muissakin kuin allekirjoittaneessa. Hyvä pointti tosin, että lastenvaunujen hinnat luultavasti tuota kautta nyt sitten otetaan - hieman kiertoteiden kautta...

----------


## ultrix

Kahden euron hintaero on kyllä oikeasti merkityksetön, eihän sillä saa edes räkälästä kaljatuopillista. No, kaksi ES-tölkkiä toki saa.  :Wink: 

Onko Kouvolassa ollut mitään puheita päivälipusta?

----------


## Tardolus

> Kahden euron hintaero on kyllä oikeasti merkityksetön, eihän sillä saa edes räkälästä kaljatuopillista. No, kaksi ES-tölkkiä toki saa. 
> 
> Onko Kouvolassa ollut mitään puheita päivälipusta?


Juurikin näin.

Ei ole ollut, muuta kuin liikennöitsijöiden sisällä puhetta asiasta. Lähinnä ovat kaikki sitä mieltä että päivälippu olisi myös tälle seudulle hyvä. Sitä en sitten tiedä, miksei kaupungin puolelta ole asiasta kuulunut mitään. Ehkä, EHKÄ tulevaisuudessa. Voisihan joku toki "Kouvolan bussit" -fb -sivulle pistää kyselyä aiheesta. Siellä vastaavat yllättävän hyvin käyttäjien kysymyksiin.

----------


## Jartsa

Joukkoliikennelogistikko esittää perusturvalautakunnalle, että Kouvolan joukkoliikenne järjestetään nettomallisilla reittipohjaisilla käyttöoikeussopimuksilla 2014 alkaen. Lippuriski (ja kannustimet) jäisivät siis liikennöitsijälle, ja suunnitteluvastuu kaupungille. Ensi kevään aikana kilpailutettaisiin vuonna 2014 katkeavat sopimukset:

Linjat 10E, 10L, 12T (talvi)
14K (siirtymäajan sopimukset)
Linja 4 Kouvola-Elimäki (siirtymäajan sopimus)
Muhniemi-Myllykoski
Linja 6 Kouvola-Myllykoski-Sippola (yksinoikeussopimus)
Linja 7 Kouvola-Kuusankoski 
linja 8 Kouvola-Utti-Kaipiainen (yksinoikeussopimukset)
Linja 5 Kouvola-Valkeala-Vekaranjärvi (osa vuoroista katkeaa 2014)

Linja 7 ja 8 on luotu vasta jokunen vuosi sitten, ja nyt jo liikennöinti menee uusiksi. Eikö linjan 7 liikenne kannibalisoi Kouvola-Voikkaa -linjaa, joten voidaan siellä palvelutasoa todellisuudessa nostaa siirtymäajan sopimuksen kärsimättä?

Sen sijaan kaupungin tärkeimmillä linjoilla Inkeroinen-Voikkaa ja Kouvola-Kuusankoski-Voikkaa sopimukset ovat voimassa vähintään vuoteen 2017 asti, kuitenkin kaupungilla on 1,5 vuoden irtisanomisaika. Luulisi liikennöitsijältä löytyvän motivaatiota esimerkiksi viikonloppu- ja iltaliikenteen parantamiseen, jos kaupungilta pyyntö kuuluu. Oletettavasti muutaman lisävuoron ajamisen kustannukset jäävät pienemmiksi, kuin sopimuksen irtisanomisen seuraamukset. Vai olenko ymmärtänyt oikein?

Selvitys löytyy täältä.

----------


## hsiitari

Näin vuoden päättyessä pieni katsaus menneeseen syksyyn. Kouvolassa avattiin suuri kauppakeskus 13.9. ja samana päivänä linja 7 siirrettiin kulkemaan Kaitilankadun ja Tervaskankaankadun kautta. Linja muodostaa arkipäivisin heilurin linjan 12T kanssa välillä Kuusankoski  Tornionmäki. Kuusankosken kierrokselle oli aikataulussa varattu 35 minuuttia ja Tornionmäen kierrokselle 25 minuuttia. Jo kuukauden päästä eli 15.10. kierrosaikoja muutettiin niin, että ne ovat nyt pääsääntöisesti 40/20.

Matkustajia alkaa kaupungin ydinalueella Kouvolan-Kuusankosken seudulla olla jo haitaksi asti niin, että bussit eivät tahdo pysyä aikataulussa. Mutkistunut reitti linjalla 7, pöpperöiset kelit, lukuisat uudet liikenneympyrät ja niillä matelevat autojonot sekä Matkahuollon korttien hidas rekisteröinti, siinäpä haasteita kerrakseen. Vara-autot näyttäisivät joskus sijaistavan myöhässä kulkevia vuoroja. Kouvolaan pitäisi pikaisesti saada Matkahuollon etäluettavat kortit!

Vuoden 2013 alusta alkaen lastenvaunujen kanssa matkustaminen on vaunujen työntäjälle maksutonta. Nyt enää puuttuu bussit, joilla lastenvaunuja voidaan kuljettaa. Kaupungin ydinalueella liikennöivistä busseista arviolta puolessa ei tilaa vaunuille ole. Toivottavasti tähän ongelmaan saadaan myönteinen ratkaisu.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Vuoden 2013 alusta alkaen lastenvaunujen kanssa matkustaminen on vaunujen työntäjälle maksutonta. Nyt enää puuttuu bussit, joilla lastenvaunuja voidaan kuljettaa. Kaupungin ydinalueella liikennöivistä busseista arviolta puolessa ei tilaa vaunuille ole. Toivottavasti tähän ongelmaan saadaan myönteinen ratkaisu.


Itsekin viime kesänä Kouvolassa käydessäni ihmettelin, miten on mahdollista, että Tykkimäkeen kulkeva linja 12T ajetaan kokonaan korkealattiaisilla busseilla. Uskoisin, että se on yksi niistä linjoista, joilla on eniten lastenvaunujen kanssa liikkuvia.

----------


## Piirka

> Kouvolaan pitäisi pikaisesti saada Matkahuollon etäluettavat kortit


Kouvolan Sanomat 14.12.2012: Kouvolaan uusi bussikorttijärjestelmä. Lehtijutun mukaan Kouvola lähtee mukaan valtakunnalliseen Piletti-bussikorttijärjestelmään joka otetaan käyttöön kesäkuussa 2014. En nyt pikaisen googlauksen perusteella löytänyt tarkempaa tietoa tuosta järjestelmästä. Tuleeko olemaan Matkahuollon vai jonkun muun ylläpitämä järjestelmä? Lehtijutun mukaan kortilla voisi matkustaa ei pelkästään oman kaupungin, vaan myös muidenkin järjestelmässä mukana olevien kaupunkien reiteillä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kouvolan Sanomat 14.12.2012: Kouvolaan uusi bussikorttijärjestelmä.


Onpas edustava kuva tuossa lehtijutussa.  :Mad:

----------


## Palomaa

> Onpas edustava kuva tuossa lehtijutussa.


Näimpä, töhryt eivät oikein edusta hyvää siivouspalvelua palvelevassa bussifirmassa.

----------


## kuukanko

> KEn nyt pikaisen googlauksen perusteella löytänyt tarkempaa tietoa tuosta järjestelmästä.


Liikenneviraston sivuilta löytyy.

----------


## VHi

> Näimpä, töhryt eivät oikein edusta hyvää siivouspalvelua palvelevassa bussifirmassa.


Epäilenpä, ettei ole Kouvolasta tuon jutun kuva. Vai onko siellä nykyisin Irisbus?

----------


## hsiitari

> Epäilenpä, ettei ole Kouvolasta tuon jutun kuva. Vai onko siellä nykyisin Irisbus?


Paikallisen lehden kuva täytyy olla vain arkistokuva. Kouvolassa ei juuri taida olla töhrittyjä bussin istuimia.




> Itsekin viime kesänä Kouvolassa käydessäni ihmettelin, miten on mahdollista, että Tykkimäkeen kulkeva linja 12T ajetaan kokonaan korkealattiaisilla busseilla. Uskoisin, että se on yksi niistä linjoista, joilla on eniten lastenvaunujen kanssa liikkuvia.


Eikös tuota linjaa 12T ajettu viime kesänä uudella harvinaisin 110-ovin varustetulla Scala-bussilla? Olisiko kuljettaja ja bussi just silloin ollut tauolla? Näppituntumalla eniten lastenvaunuja kuljetetaan linjalla 10L, mikä lienee kaupungin matalalattiaisin.




> Kouvolan Sanomat 14.12.2012: Lehtijutun mukaan Kouvola lähtee mukaan valtakunnalliseen Piletti-bussikorttijärjestelmään joka otetaan käyttöön kesäkuussa 2014.


Matkahuollolla on myös oma etäkorttiprojekti, joka on käyttöönottovaiheessa. Helsingin seudulla, Tampereella ja Hämeenlinnassa on jo etäluettavat kortit.
http://www.matkahuolto.fi/fi/yrityst...011/index.html

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Epäilenpä, ettei ole Kouvolasta tuon jutun kuva. Vai onko siellä nykyisin Irisbus?


Kuva lienee otettu Lappeenrannassa olevasta Autolinjojen Irisbusista, numeroltaan 872.

----------


## hsiitari

"Vuosikertomus" Kouvolan kaupungin joukkoliikenteestä vuodelta 2012 ja suunnitelmat tälle vuodelle ovat luettavissa täältä:
http://www.kouvola.fi/index/uutiset/...6E1kGlT4f.html

Kyllähän tuo joukkoliikenteen kehittämishanke epäilemättä menestystarina on.

Kaupunkilippuja myytiin viime vuonna 24 845 kappaletta. Mainittakoon, että kun vanhan pinta-alaltaan suppean Kouvolan kaupunkilippu otettiin käyttöön marraskuussa vuonna 1996, niin ensimmäisenä kuukautena niitä meni kaupaksi 42 kappaletta. Ei ollut silloin joukkoliikennetietoisuutta eikä tiedotusta.

----------


## Jartsa

> "Vuosikertomus" Kouvolan kaupungin joukkoliikenteestä vuodelta 2012 ja suunnitelmat tälle vuodelle ovat luettavissa täältä:
> http://www.kouvola.fi/index/uutiset/...6E1kGlT4f.html
> 
> Kyllähän tuo joukkoliikenteen kehittämishanke epäilemättä menestystarina on.
> 
> Kaupunkilippuja myytiin viime vuonna 24 845 kappaletta. Mainittakoon, että kun vanhan pinta-alaltaan suppean Kouvolan kaupunkilippu otettiin käyttöön marraskuussa vuonna 1996, niin ensimmäisenä kuukautena niitä meni kaupaksi 42 kappaletta. Ei ollut silloin joukkoliikennetietoisuutta eikä tiedotusta.


Viime vuosi toki oli menestys, mutta talouspaineet luultavasti tulevat lähiakoina heijastumaan myös joukkoliikenteeseen. Esimerkiksi tänään Kouvolan Sanomissa julkaistussa, virkamiesten tekemässä luonnoksessa vuosien 2013-2016 valtuustosopimukseksi mainitaan joukkoliikenteestä seuraavaa:

Kaupunkilipun hintaa korotetaan niin, että II asteen opiskelijat siirtyvät käyttämään Kelan tukemaa koulumatkakorttia.Joukkoliikennettä kehitetään tukemaan palvelujen saavutettavuutta. 

On hyvä muistaa ettei kummallekaan toimenpiteelle ole vielä poliittista sitoumusta. Toki lipun hinnan korottaminen opiskelijoiden osalta tarkoittaisi vain rahan siirtymistä valtiolta kaupungille. Ikävä kyllä sivutuotteena myös muiden käyttäjien lipunhinta nousisi.

----------


## GT8N

> Ikävä kyllä sivutuotteena myös muiden käyttäjien lipunhinta nousisi.


Kun juokkoliikenteen palvelutaso on jo nykyisellään vähintään kyseenalainen, niin voi vain arvailla houkuttelevuuden määrää, kun hinnat jatkavat nousemistaan.

Kun joukkoliikenteen käytäjät saadaan kerran karkoitettua auton ratin taakse, voi uudelleen joukkoliikenteen käytöön houkutteleminen olla tekemätön paikka.

----------


## hsiitari

Kesäaikatauluihin siirrytään 3.6.2013 ja samassa yhteydessä linjojen 7/12T kesäajan arkipäivien liikennöitsijä vaihtuu Laurila --> ESLL. Onkohan liikenne ostoliikennettä, kuten aikaisempina kesinä vaiko itsekannattavaa? Jälkimmäisen vaihtoehdon puolesta puhuu se, että arkiaamujen ensimmäinen lähtö Tornionmäkeen klo 6.55 ajetaan linjan 10L autolla eli meno on Tornionmäen ja paluu Viitakummun ja Lehtomäen kautta. Kuusankoskelle ajava 12T/7 starttaa Tornionmäeltä klo 6.55 Mielakan kautta eikä aja täyttä kierrosta Keskusta-Tornionmäki-Keskusta, kuten tapana on ollut.

----------


## kuukanko

Kouvolan kaupungin joukkoliikenteen kilpailutus 12.8.2014 alkavalle sopimuskaudelle on käynnistynyt. Hankintailmoitus, jossa on linkki myös tarjouspyyntöasiakirjoihin (asiakirjojen lataaminen vaatii rekisteröitymisen)

Kilpailuttamistapana on reittipohjainen käyttöoikeussopimus, jossa tilaaja on määritellyt reitit ja suuntaa-antavat aikataulut. Liikennöitsijä suunnittelee autokierrot ja pitää lipputulot itse. Liikennötsijän on myytävä Kouvolan kaupungin määrittelemiä lippuja, mutta liikennöitsijä voi myös myydä halvemmalla omia lippujaan. Korvaushinta on kiinteä vuosihinta jokaisesta kohteesta.

Hankinta on jaettu kolmeen kohteeseen:
Vanhan Kouvolan liikenne (linjat 7, 10E, 10L, 12T ja 14K)
sopimuksen kesto 4+4 vuottakaluston maksimi-ikä 12 vuotta, keski-ikävaatimus 8 vuottakalustossa oltava vähintään 36 istumapaikkaa, paitsi kello 18 jälkeen vähintään 16 istumapaikkaakaluston oltava matalalattiaistatilaajalla oikeus teipata liikennöinnissä käytettävä kalustohintapisteet max. 70 p, kalustopisteet max. 15 p (päästöluokan perusteella), uusiutuvan polttoaineen käytön pisteet max. 15 pElimäen suunnan liikenne (linja 4 ja Elimäen alueen koulupäiväliikenne)
sopimuksen kesto 4+4 vuottakaluston maksimi-ikä 16 vuotta, keski-ikävaatimus 10 vuottakalustossa oltava vähintään 38 istumapaikkaa, paitsi kello 18 jälkeen vähintään 16 istumapaikkaavähintään 30% liikenteestä ajettava matalalattiakalustollakalustossa oltava pehmustetut lähiliikennepenkit tai paremmathintapisteet max. 85 p, kalustopisteet max. 15 p (päästöluokan perusteella)Valkealan suunnan liikenne (linja 5 sekä Kouvola - Vekaranjärvi - Tuohikotti ja Kouvola - Vuohijärvi - Hillosensalmi kesä- ja lauantailiikenne)
sopimuksen kesto 2+2 vuottakaluston maksimi-ikä 12 vuotta, keski-ikävaatimus 8 vuottakalustossa oltava vähintään 26 istumapaikkaa, paitsi arkisin kello 18 jälkeen ja lauantaisin aina vähintään 16 istumapaikkaa. Poikkeuksena lähtö 22.00 Kouvolasta Vekaranjärvelle, missä on oltava vähintään 46 istumapaikkaakalustossa oltava pehmustetut lähiliikennepenkit tai paremmathintapisteet max. 85 p, kalustopisteet max. 15 p (päästöluokan perusteella)

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mihin ihmeeseen puoliväliin käytetyt linjavaunut on tarkoitus lykätä, kun kaluston maksimi iäksi määritellään enää 12 vuotta? Onko tämä nyt järkevää?

----------


## Tardolus

Hienoa, jo oli aikakin puuttua kaluston ikään ja kuntoon. Tämä vaikuttaa tulevaisuudessa toivottavasti positiivisesti joukkoliikenteen houkuttavuuteen Kouvolassa. Korviin kun useasti kantautuu valituksia kaluston kunnosta sekä siisteydestä. Innolla jäämme odottelemaan, mitä tuleman pitää!  :Smile: 




> Kouvolan kaupungin joukkoliikenteen kilpailutus 12.8.2014 alkavalle sopimuskaudelle on käynnistynyt. Hankintailmoitus, jossa on linkki myös tarjouspyyntöasiakirjoihin (asiakirjojen lataaminen vaatii rekisteröitymisen)
> 
> Kilpailuttamistapana on reittipohjainen käyttöoikeussopimus, jossa tilaaja on määritellyt reitit ja suuntaa-antavat aikataulut. Liikennöitsijä suunnittelee autokierrot ja pitää lipputulot itse. Liikennötsijän on myytävä Kouvolan kaupungin määrittelemiä lippuja, mutta liikennöitsijä voi myös myydä halvemmalla omia lippujaan. Korvaushinta on kiinteä vuosihinta jokaisesta kohteesta.
> 
> Hankinta on jaettu kolmeen kohteeseen:
> Vanhan Kouvolan liikenne (linjat 7, 10E, 10L, 12T ja 14K)
> sopimuksen kesto 4+4 vuottakaluston maksimi-ikä 12 vuotta, keski-ikävaatimus 8 vuottakalustossa oltava vähintään 36 istumapaikkaa, paitsi kello 18 jälkeen vähintään 16 istumapaikkaakaluston oltava matalalattiaistatilaajalla oikeus teipata liikennöinnissä käytettävä kalustohintapisteet max. 70 p, kalustopisteet max. 15 p (päästöluokan perusteella), uusiutuvan polttoaineen käytön pisteet max. 15 pElimäen suunnan liikenne (linja 4 ja Elimäen alueen koulupäiväliikenne)
> sopimuksen kesto 4+4 vuottakaluston maksimi-ikä 16 vuotta, keski-ikävaatimus 10 vuottakalustossa oltava vähintään 38 istumapaikkaa, paitsi kello 18 jälkeen vähintään 16 istumapaikkaavähintään 30% liikenteestä ajettava matalalattiakalustollakalustossa oltava pehmustetut lähiliikennepenkit tai paremmathintapisteet max. 85 p, kalustopisteet max. 15 p (päästöluokan perusteella)Valkealan suunnan liikenne (linja 5 sekä Kouvola - Vekaranjärvi - Tuohikotti ja Kouvola - Vuohijärvi - Hillosensalmi kesä- ja lauantailiikenne)
> sopimuksen kesto 2+2 vuottakaluston maksimi-ikä 12 vuotta, keski-ikävaatimus 8 vuottakalustossa oltava vähintään 26 istumapaikkaa, paitsi arkisin kello 18 jälkeen ja lauantaisin aina vähintään 16 istumapaikkaa. Poikkeuksena lähtö 22.00 Kouvolasta Vekaranjärvelle, missä on oltava vähintään 46 istumapaikkaakalustossa oltava pehmustetut lähiliikennepenkit tai paremmathintapisteet max. 85 p, kalustopisteet max. 15 p (päästöluokan perusteella)

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Auton ikä ei vaikuta suoraan auton kuntoon tai siisteyteen. Uusi linja-auto maksaa luokkaa 250000 euroa, joten kyllä sen pitäisi kelvata  enemmän kuin 12 vuotta. En muuta mielipidettäni.

----------


## VHi

> Auton ikä ei vaikuta suoraan auton kuntoon tai siisteyteen. Uusi linja-auto maksaa luokkaa 250000 euroa, joten kyllä sen pitäisi kelvata  enemmän kuin 12 vuotta. En muuta mielipidettäni.


Kaikki seudun liikennöitsijät pystynevät jollain lailla kierrättämään kalustoaan. Esim. Savonlinjalle ei ole temppu eikä mikään siirtää niitä vanhempia autoja esim. kouluajoihin. Ja sitä paitsi nykyisin alkaa Kouvolassakin olla aika tuoretta kalustoa.

Ainut jolla tekee ehkä tiukkaa on Elimäen Liikenne, mutta heillähän on kalustoa myös uusittu viime aikoina Ruotsin tuonneilla. Laurilalla ei tee missään mittakaavassa tiukkaa noudattaa tuota kaluston ikärajaa.

Ihan hyvä vaan, että säännellään. Vielä pari vuotta sitten Kouvolassakin liikkui esim. SL 402 ja 404 kaltaisia autoja, ensin mainitussa alusta vm. 1977 ja kori vm. 1989. Kulkeehan sillä joo, mutta ei se ainakaan houkuttele käyttämään joukkoliikennettä jos kaikki kalusto on suoraan rytörivistä.

----------


## Tardolus

Juurikin näin.

Ja kyllä se ESLL käyttää aktiivisesti niitä todella elämänsä nähneitä, loppuun ajettuja (mm. Säfflejä) varsinkin "vanhan Kouvolan" linjoilla. Siellä roikkuu mikä osa mistäkin sisällä ja pölyä ikkunoissa puoli senttiä.  :Very Happy:  Myös yhdellä vm. 1996:lla ajetaan ahkerasti paikallisliikennettä. On nuo Savolaisen autot tullee tutuksi tämän n. 27:n vuoden aikana kun olen matkustajana kyydissä ollut. Voikkaa-Anjala -välillä olevat Ikarukset alkavat olla myös loppuunajettu, valitettavasti.




> Kaikki seudun liikennöitsijät pystynevät jollain lailla kierrättämään kalustoaan. Esim. Savonlinjalle ei ole temppu eikä mikään siirtää niitä vanhempia autoja esim. kouluajoihin. Ja sitä paitsi nykyisin alkaa Kouvolassakin olla aika tuoretta kalustoa.
> 
> Ainut jolla tekee ehkä tiukkaa on Elimäen Liikenne, mutta heillähän on kalustoa myös uusittu viime aikoina Ruotsin tuonneilla. Laurilalla ei tee missään mittakaavassa tiukkaa noudattaa tuota kaluston ikärajaa.
> 
> Ihan hyvä vaan, että säännellään. Vielä pari vuotta sitten Kouvolassakin liikkui esim. SL 402 ja 404 kaltaisia autoja, ensin mainitussa alusta vm. 1977 ja kori vm. 1989. Kulkeehan sillä joo, mutta ei se ainakaan houkuttele käyttämään joukkoliikennettä jos kaikki kalusto on suoraan rytörivistä.


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:07 ----------

Juu totta puhut!  :Smile:  Mutta niistä autoista olisi myös pidettävä huolta, jos meinaavat että pysyvät kunnossa ja siisteinä.  :Smile: 




> Auton ikä ei vaikuta suoraan auton kuntoon tai siisteyteen. Uusi linja-auto maksaa luokkaa 250000 euroa, joten kyllä sen pitäisi kelvata  enemmän kuin 12 vuotta. En muuta mielipidettäni.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ei vanhempaa kalustoa ihan noin vaan kierrätetä enää jatkossa, kun liikenne toisensa jälkeen kilpailutetaan. Ja nimenomaan kaluston kunnossa pitäminen houkuttaa entistä vähemmän - kunhan kulkee, ei niitä kuitenkaan käytettynä kukaan huoli...

----------


## Tardolus

Kouvolassa astutaan talviaikatauluihin tiistaina 13.8.2013. Uudet aikataulut nähtävillä jo Kouvola.fi -nettisivuilla.
Suora linkki aikataulukirjaan tässä: http://www.kouvola.fi/material/attac..._2013-2014.pdf

----------


## hsiitari

Kouvolan talviaikataulu 2013-2014 sisältää mielenkiintoisia järjestelyjä heilurilinjalla 7/12T. Iltapäivisin kierrosaika näyttäisi olevan 65 minuuttia, jolla on vaikea ylläpitää tunnin vuoroväliä. Matkahuollon aikatauluhaun mukaan linjan 7 vuorot saapuvat iltapäivällä Kuusankoskelta Matkakeskuksen pysäkille H3 viittä minuuttia vaille, josta 12T jatkaa Tornionmäkeen kymmentä vaille. Iltapäivisin heiluri toimii siis vain Tornionmäeltä Kuusankosken suuntaan. 

Toinenkin vaihtoehto olisi ollut olemassa. Lähtöajat matkakeskukselta Kuusankoskelle 12.00, 13.05, 14.10, 16.10 ja 17.15. Vara-autolla klo 15.10 lähtö, joka lähtisi Karjalankadun ja Nevantien risteyksestä 14.58, Sydänmaantieltä klo 15.00 ja ajaisi yhden kierroksen. Vakiauto palaisi liikenteeseen tuntia myöhemmin klo 15.58 Karjalankadun ja Nevantien risteyksestä ja ajaisi pari kierrosta. Näin heiluri pelaisi aukottomasti molempiin suuntiin.

----------


## Tardolus

> Kouvolan talviaikataulu 2013-2014 sisältää mielenkiintoisia järjestelyjä heilurilinjalla 7/12T. Iltapäivisin kierrosaika näyttäisi olevan 65 minuuttia, jolla on vaikea ylläpitää tunnin vuoroväliä. Matkahuollon aikatauluhaun mukaan linjan 7 vuorot saapuvat iltapäivällä Kuusankoskelta Matkakeskuksen pysäkille H3 viittä minuuttia vaille, josta 12T jatkaa Tornionmäkeen kymmentä vaille. Iltapäivisin heiluri toimii siis vain Tornionmäeltä Kuusankosken suuntaan. 
> 
> Toinenkin vaihtoehto olisi ollut olemassa. Lähtöajat matkakeskukselta Kuusankoskelle 12.00, 13.05, 14.10, 16.10 ja 17.15. Vara-autolla klo 15.10 lähtö, joka lähtisi Karjalankadun ja Nevantien risteyksestä 14.58, Sydänmaantieltä klo 15.00 ja ajaisi yhden kierroksen. Vakiauto palaisi liikenteeseen tuntia myöhemmin klo 15.58 Karjalankadun ja Nevantien risteyksestä ja ajaisi pari kierrosta. Näin heiluri pelaisi aukottomasti molempiin suuntiin.


Jep, itsekin olen ihmetellyt ko. järjestelyä. 7/12T ei ole luultavasti kertaakaan ollut aikatalussaan mitä itse olen nähnyt tai matkustanut. Viivästykset olleet aina luokkaa 5-20 minuuttia.

----------


## JT

Onko Kouvolan bussiliikenteen kilpailutuksen tuloksista kuulunut mitään? Tarjousten viimeinen jättöpäivähän oli 30. elokuuta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onko Kouvolan bussiliikenteen kilpailutuksen tuloksista kuulunut mitään? Tarjousten viimeinen jättöpäivähän oli 30. elokuuta.


Asia on esillä Kouvolan lasten ja nuorten lautakunnan huomisessa kokouksessa. Esityslista

----------


## Tardolus

> Asia on esillä Kouvolan lasten ja nuorten lautakunnan huomisessa kokouksessa. Esityslista


Kovasti odotellaan, tosin enpä odottele kovin suuria yllätyksiä.

Huvittaa että linja 7 kuvataan "vanhan Kouvolan" linjana, vaikka linja vasta luotiin vähän aikaa sitten...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tardolus

Tulokset tulleet. Luotettava lähde kertoi, että kaikki kilpailutetut linjat Savonlinja Oy:lle. Uusia autoja tilauksessa 4 kpl (ei tietoa spekseistä).

Virallista vahvistusta odotellessa.

----------


## Tardolus

> Tulokset tulleet. Luotettava lähde kertoi, että kaikki kilpailutetut linjat Savonlinja Oy:lle. Uusia autoja tilauksessa 4 kpl (ei tietoa spekseistä).
> 
> Virallista vahvistusta odotellessa.


Huom! Lisätään nyt vielä, että kyseessä luultavasti vain kohteen 1 linjat (7, 10E, 10L, 12T ja 14K).

Pahoittelut harhaanjohtavasta ensimmäisestä viestistä.

----------


## kuukanko

Kouvolan sivuilta löytyy nyt pöytäkirja. Kohteen 1 voitti Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne ja kohteen 3 Linjaliikenne Martti Laurila. Kohteen 2 tarjoukset olivat niin kalliita, että kohde kilpailutetaan uudelleen kevennetyillä vaatimuksilla.

----------


## Tardolus

> Kouvolan sivuilta löytyy nyt pöytäkirja. Kohteen 1 voitti Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne ja kohteen 3 Linjaliikenne Martti Laurila. Kohteen 2 tarjoukset olivat niin kalliita, että kohde kilpailutetaan uudelleen kevennetyillä vaatimuksilla.


Selvä homma. Ihan hyvä sinänsä, ettei hirveästi liikennöitsijät vaihdu - monelle on esimerkiksi itsestäänselvyys, että Martti Laurila Oy ajaa Valkealan suuntaan ja Elimäen Liikenne Elimäen suuntaan, puolestaan ESLL ajanut "kaupunkiliikennettä" alusta pitäen. 

Kohteen 2 uudelleenkilpailutus ei yllätä, enkä jaksa uskoa että sielläkään liikennöitsijä vaihtuu. Saas nyt nähdä :Smile:

----------


## hsiitari

Kouvola ja sitä ympäröivät viisi kunta liittyivät yhteen 1.1.2009. Ennen kuntaliitosta joukkoliikenne ei ollut ainakaan kovin vahvassa myötätuulessa Kouvolan seudulla.

Vuonna 2000 vanhan Kouvolan tekninen lautakunta joutui ottamaan kantaa kuntalaisaloitteeseen lastenvaunujen kanssa matkustavien ilmaismatkoista paikallisliikenteessä. Aloite lähetettiin edelleen kaupunginhallituksen päätettäväksi evästyksin, että ilmaismatkoja ei tule myöntää. Aloitteesta äänestettiin teknisessä lautakunnassa ja äänten mennessä tasan puheenjohtajan ääni ratkaisi.

Paikallisessa lehdessä eräs teknisen lautakunnan jäsen puolusti kantaansa, että miksi juuri Kouvolassa matkustaminen lastenvaunujen kanssa tulee olla maksullista, mutta esim. Kotkassa ja Mikkelissä ilmaista:

_Kaupunginhallitukselle annettavassa vastauksessa asiaa pohdittiin puolelta ja toiselta. Äänestys syntyi siitä, lisätäänkö kaupunginhallitukselle lähteviin asiakirjoihin lautakunnan myönteinen kanta lastenvaunujen kanssa matkustavien ilmaismatkoihin. Olin niiden joukossa, jotka olivat sitä mieltä, ettei lisätä.

Henkilökohtaisesti en halunnut tässä yksittäisessä asiassa tällaista kantaa ottaa, koska mielestäni kyseessä on periaatteellinen linjanveto, joka koskee muitakin erityisryhmiä kuin lastenvaunuja työntäviä vanhempia. Varmasti vaunujen työntäminen laitakaupungilta keskustaan on hankalaa, mutta yhtä hyvin, monesti perustellumminkin, voi kysyä, miksi ilmaismatkoja ei tarjota invalideille, vanhuksille, tilapäisesti kainalosauvoilla kulkeville, ym. ryhmille, joille liikkuminen tuottaa vielä enemmän hankaluuksia. Asia vaatii keskustelun, jossa käsitellään muidenkin kuin rattaita työntävien oikeus ilmaismatkoihin, mikäli sellaisiin halutaan mennä.

Sosiaalisin perustein ehdotuksen tekijäkään ei liene ilmaismatkoihin tähtää, sillä lastenvaunujen mukana olo ei kaiketi sinänsä synnytä taloudellista avustustarvetta verrattuna muihin matkustajiin. Sitä pidän kyllä kohtuuttomana, että vaunusta on maksettava oma lippunsa (aikuisen kertalipun hinta, toim. huom.), ja tästä asiasta pitäisi heti neuvotella liikennöitsijöiden kanssa. Kaksoislippu koskee tosin vain kertamatkoja, sillä paljon matkustavat voivat lunastaa kaupunkilipun, jolla kuukauden ajan voi matkustaa vaikka kuinka paljon. Tämän lipun yhteydessä vaunuista ei peritä lisämaksua. Lipun hinta on 200 mk kuukaudessa, mikä ei kyllä esimerkiksi päivittäin matkustaville ole kohtuuton hinta.

Tiedän, että on joitakin kaupunkeja, joissa rattaiden kanssa liikkuva aikuinen voi matkustaa ilmaiseksi. Perustelut tähän ovat kuitenkin enemmänkin teknisluonteisia. Ruuhkaisina aikoina bussien liikkeelle lähtö hidastuu, koska vaunut saa yleensä sisään keski- tai takaovesta, jonka jälkeen äidin (isän) on mentävä etuosaan maksamaan ja palattava turvallisuussyistä vielä takaisin vaunujen luo, ennen kuin auto voi lähteä liikkeelle. Tämä ongelma on Kouvolassa pienehköistä matkustajamääristä johtuen ainakin toistaiseksi kuitenkin varsin pieni_.

Mitä sitten tapahtui tämän jälkeen? Kirjoitus sisälsi sikäli virheellistä tietoa, että myös kaupunkilipulla matkustavan piti maksaa vaunuista aikuisen kertalipun hinta. Kaupunginhallitus päätti, että vaunuista ei peritä eri maksua ja että syntyvät kustannukset jaetaan puoliksi kaupungin ja liikennöitsijöiden kesken. Kokonaan ilmaiseksi matkustus tuli vasta tämän vuoden alussa.

----------


## hsiitari

Vuonna 2001 valtakunnallisesti suuren, mutta silloisen Kouvolan kunnallispolitiikassa pienen puolueen valtuustoryhmä teki valtuustoaloitteen määrärahan varaamisesta sotaveteraanien maksuttomaan liikkumiseen paikallisliikenteen autoissa. Aloite oli seuraava:

_Hyvinvointivaltion tunnistaa siitä miten se huolehtii heikoimmassa asemassa olevistaan. Kunniavelan maksua voitaneen pitää myöskin hyvinvointi- ja sivistysyhteisön mittarina. Keskuudessamme vaikuttaa yhä harveneva ryhmä, jonka hyvinvoinnin eteen ei ehkä ole tehty kaikkea voitavaa. Kouvolan kaupunki on kyllä kiitettävästi vuotuisissa talousarvioissa osoittanut kuntoutusrahaa sotiemme veteraaneille. Nyt olisi kuitenkin korkea aika osoittaa muutakin ymmärtämystä tälle joukolle ja ryhtyä vaikkapa helpottamaan heidän elämäänsä esim. tukemalla heidän liikkumistaan kaupunkiliikenteessä.

Edellä olevaan viitaten me allekirjoittaneet x-valtuustoryhmän jäsenet ehdotamme, että tulevaan talousarvioon varataan määräraha, jolla mahdollistetaan kouvolalaisten sotiemme veteraanien maksuton liikkuminen paikallisliikenteen linja-autoissa._

Kuinka aloitteelle sitten kävi? Tässä ote kaupunginhallituksen pöytäkirjasta:

_Asia on ollut kuntatekniikan toimialan käsittelyssä ja se on 24.9.2001 siirretty sosiaalilautakunnan käsiteltäväksi lausuntoa varten.

Perusturvan toimialajohtajan päätösehdotus/lausuntoluonnos:

Kouvolalaisissa veteraanijärjestöissä on tällä hetkellä noin 1000 jäsentä. Veteraanijärjestöjen vetäjät katsovat, ettei maksuton liikkuminen ole ollut juurikaan järjestöissä esillä eikä sen tarpeesta ole tietoa eikä arviota. Lisäksi he toteavat, että asiaa voisi tutkia ja selvittää, mikäli kaupungilla on taloudellisia mahdollisuuksia uusiin palvelujärjestelyihin.

Kouvolassa otettiin tämän vuoden alusta käyttöön sosiaalihuoltolain mukainen vanhusten kuljetuspalvelu. Sen perusteiden mukaan kuljetuspalvelua voi saada 65 vuotta täyttänyt henkilö, jolla on ikääntymisen ja sairauksien  vuoksi vaikeuksia liikkumisessa ja jolla on vaikeuksia käyttää julkisia joukkoliikennevälineitä. Sotainvalideilta, joiden haitta-aste on vähintään 30%, ei peritä omavastuuosuutta kuljetuspalvelun yhteydessä.

Ottaen huomioon veteraanijärjestöjen kannanotot, kaupungin taloudellinen tilanne ja vanhusten kuljetuspalvelujärjestelyt sosiaalilautakunta katsoo, ettei ole riittäviä perusteita esittää lisäresursseja vuoden 2002 talousarvion kuljetuspalveluihin_. 

Kuinka asia sitten eteni? Kaupunginhallitus päätti antaa valtuustoaloitteen pohjalta kaupunginvaltuustolle sosiaalilautakunnan esityksen mukaisen lausunnon. Valtuustossa aloite haudattiin keskustelun jälkeen. Minulla ei ole tiedossa, että minä vuonna veteraanilippu otettiin myöhemmin käyttöön. Nykyisin veteraanilippuun ovat oikeutettuja sotaveteraanit, sotainvalidit sekä heidän puolisonsa ja leskensä.

----------


## hsiitari

Kouvola ja sitä ympäröivät viisi kuntaa liittyivät yhteen 1.1.2009. Ennen kuntaliitosta joukkoliikenne ei ollut ainakaan kovin vahvassa myötätuulessa Kouvolan seudulla.

Kouvolan seudun kuntayhtymän tilaamana ja lisäksi Liikenneministeriön ja Ympäristöministeriön rahoituksella valmistui kuitenkin vuonna 1997 suunnitelmaraportti Maankäyttö ja joukkoliikenne Kouvolan seudulla. Ohessa poimintoja raportista:

_Seudun joukkoliikenne on perusluonteeltaan täydentävää palvelua. Ympäristönäkökulmasta tilanne Kouvolan seudulla on parempi kuin enemmän joukkoliikenteen varaan rakentuvassa kaupungissa.

On kuitenkin ilmeistä, että linjastoa tulee kehittää muuttamalla eräitä Kouvolaan päättyviä linjoja joukkoliikenteen kilpailuedellytyksiä parantaviksi heilurilinjoiksi._

Sama englanninkielisessä tiivistelmässä: _However, the public transport route network can apparently be improved by establishing cross-centre routes from radial routes that have terminus in the centre of Kouvola._

_VR:n paikallisliikenteen liittymisestä seutulippujärjestelmään neuvotellaan.

Kouvolan alueet Eskolanmäki, Viitakumpu, Tornionmäki ja Lehtomäki ovat muuttuvassa tilanteessa palvelujen ylläpitämisen suhteen. Toisaalta alueilta puuttuu vaihdoton joukkoliikenneyhteys marketalueelle.

Kuntayhtymän alueella on vuonna 1996 perustettu heilurilinja Voikkaalta Inkeroisiin. Tämän lisäksi kyseeseen voisivat tulla heilurit Valkeala  Voikkaa, Valkeala  Koria, Voikkaa  Tornionmäki ja Valkeala  Inkeroinen._

Syksyllä 1997 Kouvolan kaupunginhallitus on antanut suunnitelmaraportista lausunnon, jossa sanotaan mm. näin: "Selvityksessä todetaan vaihdottoman joukkoliikenteen puute Eskolanmäen, Viitakummun, Tornionmäen ja Lehtomäen alueilta marketalueelle ja ratkaisuna esitetään yleensä heilurilinjojen perustamista. *Esitettyjen ratkaisujen vaikutusta tulee arvioida myös siltä kannalta, että tukevatko mainitut ratkaisut myös osakeskusten palvelujen säilymistä ja kehittymistä.*"

Myös Kuusankosken kaupunginhallitus antoi raportista oman lausuntonsa. Siitä uutisoitiin näin: Maankäyttöä ja joukkoliikennettä koskevassa lausunnossaan Kuusankoski pitää tavoitteena sitä, että Voikkaan ja Kouvolan välillä olisi joukkoliikennevuoroja arkisin ruuhka-aikoina puolen tunnin välein ja muutoin arkisin kerran tunnissa.

(Kesäaikaa lukuun ottamatta liikennöitiin silloin aamusta iltaan klo 21:een puolen tunnin välein Voikkaan ja Kouvolan välillä.)

----------


## kuukanko

Elimäen suunnan liikenteen uusi kilpailutus on käynnistynyt. Tarjousasiakirjat saa taas tarjouspalvelu.fi:stä, jos sinne rekisteröityy.

Nyt maksimi-ikävaatimus on löysätty 20 vuoteen ja keski-ikävaatimus 14 vuoteen. Kuitenkin vain enintään 40% kohteen kilometreistä saa ajaa kalustolla, jonka päästötaso on huonompi kuin Euro 3.

Pisteytystäkin on muutettu: nyt pisteistä 90 tulee hinnasta ja 10 liikenteen järjestämisestä (liikennöitsijän kirjallinen selvitys, kuinka liikenteen järjestämisessä on huomioitu Kouvolan kaupungin ympäristöohjelman, joukkoliikenteen kehittämisohjelman ja joukkoliikenteen palvelutasosuunnitelman tavoitteet - eli siis käytännössä kaunokirjallisuuskilpailu).

----------


## Tardolus

Etelä-Suomen linjaliikenne on siirtänyt ainakin kaksi Scanian Ikarusta Kouvolaan - tavoitteena mitä suurimmalla todennäköisyydellä kaluston keski-iän alentaminen, joka nykyään on suhteellisen korkea. Näillä autoilla ei keski-ikää kuitenkaan kovin kauaa lasketa, sillä molemmat ovat 2000-luvun alun kapistuksia.

Kouvolaan siirretyt autot:

- Scania L94 UB, Ikarus E94F (XHF-791) #701 - Käyttöönotto: 4.8.2003
- Scania L94 UB, Ikarus E94F (XHF-796) #706 - Käyttöönotto: 4.8.2003

     Etelä-Suomen linjaliikenne Oy voitti taannoin tarjouskilpailun kohteen 1, linjojen 7, 10E, 10L, 12T ja 14K liikennöinnin osalta.

----------


## Tardolus

Päivitystä yhdelle Kouvolan seudun tunnetuimmista liikennöitsijöistä

Linjaliikenne Martti Laurila Oy on julkaisut hiotun yritysilmeensä, joka näkyy luonnollisesti busseissa sekä vastajulkaistuilla internet-sivuilla. 

Tutuista "Scanian sinivalkoisista esittelyteipeistä" on muotoiltu sulavammat ja pyöristetyt linjat, myös kirjasinta on hieman muutettu. 

Ensimmäisenä uudet teippaukset sai Laurilan Sprinter.

----------


## hsiitari

Kouvolan kaupunginhallituksen esityslistasta 13.1.2014 poimittua

Hankintapäällikön päätökset:

19.12.2013: Elimäen Liikenne Oy järjestää liikenteen reitillä Elimäki-Kouvola
sekä Elimäen lähialueet ajalle 12.8.14 - 1.6.2018 ja mahdollisille
optiovuosille 1+1+1+1.

----------


## Tardolus

> 19.12.2013: Elimäen Liikenne Oy järjestää liikenteen reitillä Elimäki-Kouvola
> sekä Elimäen lähialueet ajalle 12.8.14 - 1.6.2018 ja mahdollisille
> optiovuosille 1+1+1+1.


Hyvä näin. Saatiin päätös tällekin mysteerille.  :Smile:

----------


## hsiitari

Kouvolassa on käynnistymässä joukkoliikenteen kehittämisohjelman päivittäminen. Ohjelma on hyväksytty vuonna 2009 ja se sisältää kehitystoimenpiteitä, jotka on jaettu kahteen koriin. I korin hankkeet oli suunniteltu toteutettaviksi vuosina 2009  2010 ja II korin vuosina 2011  2015.

Raportti tilanteesta vuoden 2013 lopussa on luettavissa täältä: http://ep.kouvola.fi/kokous/20143396-15-1.PDF

----------


## kuukanko

Kouvolassa on käynnistynyt vain koulupäivinä ajettavan paikallisliikenteen kilpailutus. Kilpailutusmallina on käyttöoikeussopimus.

Kohteet ovat:
Kuusankosken linjat 9, 11 ja 13. Kullakin linjalla on yksi bussi eli yhteensä kohde vaatii kolme bussia. Päästötasovaatimus Euro3. Jokaisessa bussissa oltava vähintään 34 turvavyöllistä istumapaikkaa ja mahdollisuus kuljettaa lastenvaunujaAhvio - Inkeroinen - Myllykoski, Pitkäoja - Myllykoski ja Myllykoski - Saviniemi - Rautakorpi. Kohteen liikenteen voi hoitaa kahdella bussilla. Päästötasovaatimus Euro3. Jokaisessa bussissa oltava vähintään 19 pehmustettua istumapaikkaaAnjala - Inkeroinen - Liikkala - Sippola. Kohteen liikenteen voi hoitaa yhdellä bussilla. Päästötasovaatimus Euro3. Jokaisessa bussissa oltava vähintään 25 pehmustettua istumapaikkaaHuhdasjärvi - Kuusankoski - Kouvola. Kohteen liikenteen voi hoitaa yhdellä bussilla. Päästötasovaatimus Euro2. Jokaisessa bussissa oltava vähintään 49 pehmustettua istumapaikkaaValkeala - Inkerilä ja Valkeala - Vuohijärvi. Kohteen liikenteen voi hoitaa yhdellä bussilla. Päästötasovaatimus Euro3. Jokaisessa bussissa oltava vähintään 35 pehmustettua istumapaikkaaHirvikoski - Elimäki. Kohteen liikenteen voi hoitaa yhdellä bussilla. Päästötasovaatimus Euro2. Jokaisessa bussissa oltava vähintään 59 pehmustettua istumapaikkaa
Kohteissa 2 - 6 hinnan painoarvo on 85 pistettä, kaluston päästötason 5 pistettä (Euro4 2 p, Euro5 4 p, Euro 6 5 p) ja liikenteen järjestämisselvityksen 10 pistettä (liikennöitsijän kirjallinen selvitys, kuinka liikenteen järjestämisessä on huomioitu Kouvolan kaupungin ympäristöohjelman, joukkoliikenteen kehittämisohjelman sekä palvelutasosuunnitelman tavoitteet). Kohteessa 1 hinnan painoarvo on 79 pistettä ja edellä mainittujen laatutekijöiden lisäksi siinä voi saada 6 pistettä matalalattiabusseista (2 p / bussi)

Sopimuskausi kaikissa kohteissa on 12.8.2014 - 1.6.2017 + 3 vuoden optiomahdollisuus. Kaluston maksimi-ikä kaikissa kohteissa on 16 vuotta. Korkealattiabussit kelpaavat kaikkiin kohteisiin.

Tarjouspyyntö on taas tarjouspalvelu.fi-palvelussa (vaatii rekisteröitymisen).

----------


## hsiitari

> Kouvolassa on käynnistynyt vain koulupäivinä ajettavan paikallisliikenteen kilpailutus. Kilpailutusmallina on käyttöoikeussopimus.
> 
> Kohteet ovat:
> Kuusankosken linjat 9, 11 ja 13. Kullakin linjalla on yksi bussi eli yhteensä kohde vaatii kolme bussia. Päästötasovaatimus Euro3. Jokaisessa bussissa oltava vähintään 34 turvavyöllistä istumapaikkaa ja mahdollisuus kuljettaa lastenvaunujaAhvio - Inkeroinen - Myllykoski, Pitkäoja - Myllykoski ja Myllykoski - Saviniemi - Rautakorpi. Kohteen liikenteen voi hoitaa kahdella bussilla. Päästötasovaatimus Euro3. Jokaisessa bussissa oltava vähintään 19 pehmustettua istumapaikkaaAnjala - Inkeroinen - Liikkala - Sippola. Kohteen liikenteen voi hoitaa yhdellä bussilla. Päästötasovaatimus Euro3. Jokaisessa bussissa oltava vähintään 25 pehmustettua istumapaikkaaHuhdasjärvi - Kuusankoski - Kouvola. Kohteen liikenteen voi hoitaa yhdellä bussilla. Päästötasovaatimus Euro2. Jokaisessa bussissa oltava vähintään 49 pehmustettua istumapaikkaaValkeala - Inkerilä ja Valkeala - Vuohijärvi. Kohteen liikenteen voi hoitaa yhdellä bussilla. Päästötasovaatimus Euro3. Jokaisessa bussissa oltava vähintään 35 pehmustettua istumapaikkaaHirvikoski - Elimäki. Kohteen liikenteen voi hoitaa yhdellä bussilla. Päästötasovaatimus Euro2. Jokaisessa bussissa oltava vähintään 59 pehmustettua istumapaikkaa
> Kohteissa 2 - 6 hinnan painoarvo on 85 pistettä, kaluston päästötason 5 pistettä (Euro4 2 p, Euro5 4 p, Euro 6 5 p) ja liikenteen järjestämisselvityksen 10 pistettä (liikennöitsijän kirjallinen selvitys, kuinka liikenteen järjestämisessä on huomioitu Kouvolan kaupungin ympäristöohjelman, joukkoliikenteen kehittämisohjelman sekä palvelutasosuunnitelman tavoitteet). Kohteessa 1 hinnan painoarvo on 79 pistettä ja edellä mainittujen laatutekijöiden lisäksi siinä voi saada 6 pistettä matalalattiabusseista (2 p / bussi)
> 
> Sopimuskausi kaikissa kohteissa on 12.8.2014 - 1.6.2017 + 3 vuoden optiomahdollisuus. Kaluston maksimi-ikä kaikissa kohteissa on 16 vuotta. Korkealattiabussit kelpaavat kaikkiin kohteisiin.
> 
> Tarjouspyyntö on taas tarjouspalvelu.fi-palvelussa (vaatii rekisteröitymisen).


Kohteessa 1 (linjat 9, 11 ja 13) vaihtunee ainakin kalusto, sillä nykyisissä busseissa ei taida olla lastenvaunupaikkoja.

Kohteen 4 (Huhdasjärvi  Kuusankoski  Kouvola) koululaisvuoroa ajetaan nykyisin sinänsä ihan näppärällä korkealattiaisella 2-2-0 ovin varustetulla paikallisliikenneautolla. Aikaisemmin linjalla oli korkea turisti-teliauto.

----------


## Miska

> Kohteessa 1 (linjat 9, 11 ja 13) vaihtunee ainakin kalusto, sillä nykyisissä busseissa ei taida olla lastenvaunupaikkoja.


Kalustovaatimusten mukaan ei tarvitse olla lastenvaunupaikkaa matkustamossa vaan riittää, että vaunut saa tavaratilaan. Käytännössä siis Martti Laurilan n. 10-metriset turistibussit käyvät edelleen tähän liikenteeseen, vaikka sinänsä paikallisliikennekalusto varmastikin käyttötarkoitukseen paremmin sopisi. Matalalattiakalustosta saa tosin lisäpisteitä, joten joku kilpailija voisi hyvinkin napata tämän kohteen tarjoamalla matalia. Ainakin Ruotsista löytynee edullisesti käytettyjä seutuliikenneautoja, joissa on joka paikalla turvavyöt.

----------


## hsiitari

Joukkoliikenteen tilanneraportissa vuoden 2013 lopulta kerrotaan mm. että Kouvolasta puuttuu kattava joukkoliikennekartta. Kartan tekeminen taas edellyttää kaikkien kaupungin sisäisten linjojen numerointia. Ei hyödytä mitään piirrellä karttaan pelkkiä reittiviivoja, kun linkki reittiviivasta aikatauluun ja aikataulusta reittiin puuttuu. Se linkki on tietysti linjanumero. 

Samassa yhteydessä vanhan Kouvolan sisäiset linjat kannattaisi numeroida kymppisarjaan, missä ne ovat jo valmiiksi, eli 10, 12 ja 14. Kuusankosken sisäisille linjoille 20-sarja, jolloin (9, 11, 13) -> (20, 21, 22) tai mitä tahansa numeroita välillä 20-29. Entisen Anjalankosken sisäisille linjoille 30-sarja, Elimäelle 40-sarja, Valkealalle 50-sarja ja Jaalalle 60-sarja. Loogisesti tämä menee yksi-yhteen, sillä runkolinja 4 menee Elimäelle ja 5 Valkealaan. Mikä nyt sitten olisi Huhdasjärvi  Kouvola linjan numero? Vaikkapa Jaalan sarjasta numero 60. Näin helppoa tämä on.

Tässä vielä linkki tilanneraporttiin: http://ep.kouvola.fi/kokous/20143396-15-1.PDF

----------


## Tardolus

> Joukkoliikenteen tilanneraportissa vuoden 2013 lopulta kerrotaan mm. että Kouvolasta puuttuu kattava joukkoliikennekartta. Kartan tekeminen taas edellyttää kaikkien kaupungin sisäisten linjojen numerointia. Ei hyödytä mitään piirrellä karttaan pelkkiä reittiviivoja, kun linkki reittiviivasta aikatauluun ja aikataulusta reittiin puuttuu. Se linkki on tietysti linjanumero. 
> 
> Samassa yhteydessä vanhan Kouvolan sisäiset linjat kannattaisi numeroida kymppisarjaan, missä ne ovat jo valmiiksi, eli 10, 12 ja 14. Kuusankosken sisäisille linjoille 20-sarja, jolloin (9, 11, 13) -> (20, 21, 22) tai mitä tahansa numeroita välillä 20-29. Entisen Anjalankosken sisäisille linjoille 30-sarja, Elimäelle 40-sarja, Valkealalle 50-sarja ja Jaalalle 60-sarja. Loogisesti tämä menee yksi-yhteen, sillä runkolinja 4 menee Elimäelle ja 5 Valkealaan. Mikä nyt sitten olisi Huhdasjärvi  Kouvola linjan numero? Vaikkapa Jaalan sarjasta numero 60. Näin helppoa tämä on.
> 
> Tässä vielä linkki tilanneraporttiin: http://ep.kouvola.fi/kokous/20143396-15-1.PDF


Kouvolan reittinumerosto on kieltämättä jo aika aikansa elänyt. Sen lisäksi että siinä ei nykyisellään ole mitään loogisuutta, sinne on jäänyt roikkumaan vanhoja "apukirjaimia" kuten E, L, T, K jne. Nämä vanhoilta heiluriajoilta, jotka eivät juurikaan pelaa enää tänä päivänä. 

Kun numerostoa laajennettiin muutama vuosi sitten, ei sekään kyllä kieltämättä kovin onnistunut ole (linjat 1, 1A, 2 jne.). 

Kaiken kaikkiaan linjasto on numeroinnin kannalta sekava, eikä tunnu palvelevan kunnolla asiakkaita. Ainakin tätä mieltä olen itse 20 vuotta linja-autolla Kouvolan seudulla kulkeneena.  :Smile:  Ei muuta kuin numerosto-/linjastopäivitystä joukkoliikennelogistikon suuntaan!

----------


## Tardolus

Etelä-Suomen linjaliikenne Oy:n viikon katukuvasta kateissa olleet Ikarukset ovat palanneet takaisin Lappeenrannasta kilpipäivityksestä. Nyt mm. Tornionmäen kautta kiertäville vuoroille on omat kilpensä linjalla 10L (tosin ainakin ko. linjan numero-kirjain-yhdistelmä näytti olevan niin sotkua, että joillain voi olla vaikeuksia hahmottaa mitä siinä sanotaan)... Muista muutoksista allekirjoittaneella ei vielä ole näköhavaintoja, sillä tämä oli ensimmäinen takaisin tulleista autoista.

----------


## Zambo

> Etelä-Suomen linjaliikenne Oy:n viikon katukuvasta kateissa olleet Ikarukset ovat palanneet takaisin Lappeenrannasta kilpipäivityksestä.


Nopeasti ajateltuna olisi helpompi tuoda päivittäjä Lappeenrannasta Kouvolaan, kun viedä kasa autoja Kouvolasta Lappeenrantaan. Mutta: tuntemattomia ovat herran tiet  :Laughing:

----------


## Tardolus

> Nopeasti ajateltuna olisi helpompi tuoda päivittäjä Lappeenrannasta Kouvolaan, kun viedä kasa autoja Kouvolasta Lappeenrantaan. Mutta: tuntemattomia ovat herran tiet


Älä muuta sano. Voi toki olla että olivat Lappeenrannassa muutenkin kuin vain kilpien takia, en mene vannomaan. :-) Saatiin nauttia täällä Säffleistä oikein urakalla sillä aikaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Etelä-Suomen linjaliikenne Oy:n viikon katukuvasta kateissa olleet Ikarukset ovat palanneet takaisin Lappeenrannasta kilpipäivityksestä.


Minkä Ikaruksen näit? Tiistaina Lappeenrannassa oli 701 ja 712 ajossa, ainakin Lappeenrannan kilvet päivittämättömänä.  :Very Happy:  701 on ollut Lappeenrannassa itse asiassa jo useamman viikon.

----------


## Tardolus

> Minkä Ikaruksen näit? Tiistaina Lappeenrannassa oli 701 ja 712 ajossa, ainakin Lappeenrannan kilvet päivittämättömänä.  701 on ollut Lappeenrannassa itse asiassa jo useamman viikon.


Eilinen oli 694, tänään nähdyissä 706:ssa ja 711:ssä ei päivitettyjä kilpiä.
Itse matkustin tänään Autolinjojen 133:lla, jälleen.

701:n kohtalo taitaa olla jäädä Lappeenrantaan, mikäli olen oikein ymmärtänyt. Kaksi Ikarusta nimittäin lähtee Kouvolasta pois uusien Volvojen alta...

----------


## Tardolus

> Eilinen oli 694, tänään nähdyissä 706:ssa ja 711:ssä ei päivitettyjä kilpiä.
> Itse matkustin tänään Autolinjojen 133:lla, jälleen.
> 
> 701:n kohtalo taitaa olla jäädä Lappeenrantaan, mikäli olen oikein ymmärtänyt. Kaksi Ikarusta nimittäin lähtee Kouvolasta pois uusien Volvojen alta...


Tänään Ikarukset 706 ja 711 ajossa, päivitetyillä kilvillä...

----------


## Karosa

Kouvolassa aloittaa Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteen 3 kpl uusia teipattuja Volvo 8900LE-katureja perjantaina 30.5.

kuva

----------


## Tardolus

> Kouvolassa aloittaa Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteen 3 kpl uusia teipattuja Volvo 8900LE-katureja perjantaina 30.5.
> 
> kuva


Oikein ovat mukavan näköisiä.  :Smile:  Perjantaina sitten näkee ihan käytännössä ja kokee pärstuntumalta minkälaisia ovat! Katsotaan, jos saisin jopa kuvattua...

----------


## bussifriikki

> kuva


Tilaajaväritys vai mainos?

----------


## Tardolus

> Tilaajaväritys vai mainos?


Lainaus Kouvolan kaupungin nettisivuilta:
"....... Busseja koristaa iloinen Kustaa Saksin Kouvola-kuvitus ja kyljessä viedään viestiä Kouvolan olemuksesta: "Kyliä pitkin kaupunkia". Autojen peräteippaukset muistuttavat hyödyllisistä palveluista, niissä markkinoidaan kaupungin palautepalvelua, tapahtumakalenteria ja joukkoliikennettä. ......"

Linkki: http://www.kouvola.fi/index/uutiset/...J78Ih4LKn.html

----------


## hsiitari

Ajoon nämä kolme bussia ovat tulleet Kouvolan "keskustalinjoille". 2 kpl linjalle 10 ja 1 kpl linjalle 7/12.

----------


## Joonas Pio

11.6.

ESLL:n 421 ja 422 korvattu autoilla 128 ja 588, syystä että 8900:t olivat Volvolla huollossa.

----------


## Tardolus

> 11.6.
> 
> ESLL:n 421 ja 422 korvattu autoilla 128 ja 588, syystä että 8900:t olivat Volvolla huollossa.


Yleinen vitsin aihe täällä, että kauanko uudet autot kestää ilman vikoja... eipä kauaa näemmä... :-D

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 6:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 6:01 ----------




> Ajoon nämä kolme bussia ovat tulleet Kouvolan "keskustalinjoille". 2 kpl linjalle 10 ja 1 kpl linjalle 7/12.


Lauantaisin näkee myös linjalla 1 Voikkaa-Inkeroinen :-)

----------


## Lasse

> Yleinen vitsin aihe täällä, että kauanko uudet autot kestää ilman vikoja... eipä kauaa näemmä.


Volvoa jos on pakko ostaa, niin valitettava tosiasiahan on että siinä ei saa kuin autontäydeltä vikoja.

----------


## Nak

> Volvoa jos on pakko ostaa, niin valitettava tosiasiahan on että siinä ei saa kuin autontäydeltä vikoja.


Valitettava tosiasia uuden B8R alustan kanssa  :Sad:  Eilen ajoin Helsingissä uuden PL 655:n perässä ja pakoputkesta tuli vähintään yhtä komeasti käryä kun ensimmäisen sukupolven loppuunajetusta B7R Volvosta  :Sad:  

Muutenkin mitä mitä niillä on joutunut ajamaan, on erilaiset lämmitys- ja moottorijärjestelmien vikojen määrät lyönyt ällikällä. Erästä vaihtoon tullutta kuskia siteeraten "Tässähän alkaa tulla jo vanhoja kunnon Ikaruksiakin ikävä"  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rebiaf

Menee jo reilusti aiheen ohitse, mutta pakko kirjoittaa kun aihe on niin herkullinen. Minä jään "lämmöllä" kaipaamaan lahti 402 korisia volvoja. Kuljettaja ei palele koskaan ja ovet auki-kiinni on noin kaksi sekunttia. Uudemmissa 8700 volvoissa puhaltimista tulee vain pientä pihinää, jos sitäkään ja kuljettaja palelee. Se pieni lämpöpatteri on useimmissa autoissa kylmä kautta vuoden. Siihen ei auta pappi, manaaja tai työnantajani korjaamo. Merkkihuollosta puhumattakaan. Kuljettajan säätömahdollisuudet on erittäin rajoitetut. Tietokoneen kautta voi esittää jotain toiveita, mutta ne tuskin toteutuvat. Tuskin maltan odottaa kuinka kylmiä tulevat 8900 malliset ovat. Herkullisin tilanne 8700 mallisen kanssa taisi olla kun lasi alkoi huurtua ja pistin kaiken käytettävissä olevan puhalluksen tuulilasille. Meni läpinäkymättömäksi noin puolessa sekunnissa. Voidaan pitää erittäin vaarallisina liikenneturvallisuudelle.

----------


## Tardolus

> Menee jo reilusti aiheen ohitse, mutta pakko kirjoittaa kun aihe on niin herkullinen. Minä jään "lämmöllä" kaipaamaan lahti 402 korisia volvoja. Kuljettaja ei palele koskaan ja ovet auki-kiinni on noin kaksi sekunttia. Uudemmissa 8700 volvoissa puhaltimista tulee vain pientä pihinää, jos sitäkään ja kuljettaja palelee. Se pieni lämpöpatteri on useimmissa autoissa kylmä kautta vuoden. Siihen ei auta pappi, manaaja tai työnantajani korjaamo. Merkkihuollosta puhumattakaan. Kuljettajan säätömahdollisuudet on erittäin rajoitetut. Tietokoneen kautta voi esittää jotain toiveita, mutta ne tuskin toteutuvat. Tuskin maltan odottaa kuinka kylmiä tulevat 8900 malliset ovat. Herkullisin tilanne 8700 mallisen kanssa taisi olla kun lasi alkoi huurtua ja pistin kaiken käytettävissä olevan puhalluksen tuulilasille. Meni läpinäkymättömäksi noin puolessa sekunnissa. Voidaan pitää erittäin vaarallisina liikenneturvallisuudelle.


Siispä syksyä ja talvea kauhulla odotellen... :/

----------


## Jartsa

Heinäkuun alussa myös Kouvolassa joukkoliikenteen palvelutasossa tapahtui muutoksia. Erityisesti Valkealan ja Lappeenrannan suunnan vuorotarjonta supistui. Toisaalta lauantai-illan vakiovuoroliikenne tekee muutaman vuoden tauon jälkeen paluun kaupungin eteläosaan, kun Savonlinja ajaa jatkossa Jyväskylä-Kotka -pikavuoroa myös lauantaisin ja osuus Kouvola-Inkeroinen ajetaan vakiovuorona. Joitakin vuosia sitten samaiselta vuorolta supistettiin lauantailiikenne pois.

Ohessa linkit Kouvolan kaupungin uutiseen vuorotarjonnan muutoksista sekä joukkoliikennelogistikon haastatteluun YLEn sivuilla. 

Knoppitietona aikataulumuutoksiin liittyen on huomattava, että Kouvolan alueella ei heinäkuun alusta alkaen kulje ainuttakaan bussiliikenteen yövuoroa (klo 23 jälkeen). Pohjolan Liikenne nimittäin oikaisi käynnin Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalla pois Helsinki-Imatra -vuoron reitiltä, minkä seurauksena vuoro ehtii Luumäen puolelle ennen klo 23. Vielä 2000-luvun alkupuolella yövuoroja ajettiin päivittäin keskustasta Voikkaalle ja viikonloppuisin myös Lehtomäkeen, Inkeroisiin ja Korialle. Nämä vuorot on kuitenkin kaikki vuorollaan lakkautettu. Lisäksi lomaltapaluuvuorot Vekaranjärven varuskuntaan aikaistuivat varuskunnan loma-aikojen muutoksen yhteydessä.

Taajamajunalla pääsee kuitenkin edelleen keskustaan klo 23 jälkeen sekä Inkeroisten että Korian suunnasta.

----------


## hsiitari

Kouvolan matkalippujen hinnoittelu uudistuu 12.8.2014 alkaen. Kertalipuissa siirrytään vyöhykehinnoitteluun ja sarjalippu muuttuu ladattavaksi arvolipuksi.

*Kaupunkilippu:*
 Aikuisen kaupunkilipun hinta nousee 47 euroon.
 Lapsen kaupunkilipun hinta on 40 euroa. Lapsen ikärajaa korotetaan ja jatkossa lasten-lippu myydään 7-16 -vuotiaille. 
 Nuorison (alle 19-vuotiaat) ja opiskelijoiden kaupunkilipun hinta pysyy 43 eurossa.

*Kertalippu:*
Kertalipuissa siirrytään vyöhykehinnoitteluun, jossa Kouvola on jaettu kahteen vyöhykkeeseen. Kertalipun hinta määräytyy sillä perusteella, ylittääkö matka vyöhykerajan vai ei. Vyöhykkeen sisäisen matkan kertalipun hinta on 3,50  ja vyöhykerajan ylittävän 5 . Arvolipulla maksettaessa hinnat ovat vastaavasti 3,00  ja 4,25 . Lasten kertalippujen hinnat ovat 3  ja 4  (arvolipulla 2,60  ja 3,40 ).
	I-vyöhyke kattaa Voikkaan, Kuusankosken, Valkealan, Kouvolan keskustan ja sen lähiöt sekä Korian
	II-vyöhykkeen muodostaa muun Kouvolan alue

----------


## Piirka

> Vyöhykkeen sisäisen matkan kertalipun hinta on 3,50  ja vyöhykerajan ylittävän 5 . Arvolipulla maksettaessa hinnat ovat vastaavasti 3,00  ja 4,25 . Lasten kertalippujen hinnat ovat 3  ja 4  (arvolipulla 2,60  ja 3,40 ).


Aika rupuset alennukset arvolipuilla. Kouvolassa näkyy olevan käytössä 40 matkan lippu (max 12 km:n matkalle) ja sen hinta on 90 euroa. Tekee matkaa kohden 2,25  - uusi vastaava arvolippuhinta 3,00  merkitsee 33,3 %:n hinnannousua. Väittäisin, että tuo kolmen euron arvolippu on tyypilliselle kouvolalaiselle autoilijalle liian kallis koukuttaakseen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäksi.

----------


## hsiitari

> Aika rupuset alennukset arvolipuilla. Kouvolassa näkyy olevan käytössä 40 matkan lippu (max 12 km:n matkalle) ja sen hinta on 90 euroa. Tekee matkaa kohden 2,25  - uusi vastaava arvolippuhinta 3,00  merkitsee 33,3 %:n hinnannousua. Väittäisin, että tuo kolmen euron arvolippu on tyypilliselle kouvolalaiselle autoilijalle liian kallis koukuttaakseen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäksi.


Kyllä, mutta vyöhyketaksa yhdessä arvolipun kanssa tuovat satunnaiselle matkailijalle pitkillä matkoilla aikamoisen muutoksen lipun hintaan, eikä suinkaan ylöspäin. Esim. Keskusta  Inkeroinen kilometritaksalla 6,80 ja arvolipulla 4,25. Alennusta tulee 37,5 %.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kouvolassa on käynnistynyt vain koulupäivinä ajettavan paikallisliikenteen kilpailutus. Kilpailutusmallina on käyttöoikeussopimus.
> 
> Kohteet ovat:
> Kuusankosken linjat 9, 11 ja 13. Kullakin linjalla on yksi bussi eli yhteensä kohde vaatii kolme bussia. Päästötasovaatimus Euro3. Jokaisessa bussissa oltava vähintään 34 turvavyöllistä istumapaikkaa ja mahdollisuus kuljettaa lastenvaunujaAhvio - Inkeroinen - Myllykoski, Pitkäoja - Myllykoski ja Myllykoski - Saviniemi - Rautakorpi. Kohteen liikenteen voi hoitaa kahdella bussilla. Päästötasovaatimus Euro3. Jokaisessa bussissa oltava vähintään 19 pehmustettua istumapaikkaaAnjala - Inkeroinen - Liikkala - Sippola. Kohteen liikenteen voi hoitaa yhdellä bussilla. Päästötasovaatimus Euro3. Jokaisessa bussissa oltava vähintään 25 pehmustettua istumapaikkaaHuhdasjärvi - Kuusankoski - Kouvola. Kohteen liikenteen voi hoitaa yhdellä bussilla. Päästötasovaatimus Euro2. Jokaisessa bussissa oltava vähintään 49 pehmustettua istumapaikkaaValkeala - Inkerilä ja Valkeala - Vuohijärvi. Kohteen liikenteen voi hoitaa yhdellä bussilla. Päästötasovaatimus Euro3. Jokaisessa bussissa oltava vähintään 35 pehmustettua istumapaikkaaHirvikoski - Elimäki. Kohteen liikenteen voi hoitaa yhdellä bussilla. Päästötasovaatimus Euro2. Jokaisessa bussissa oltava vähintään 59 pehmustettua istumapaikkaa
> Kohteissa 2 - 6 hinnan painoarvo on 85 pistettä, kaluston päästötason 5 pistettä (Euro4 2 p, Euro5 4 p, Euro 6 5 p) ja liikenteen järjestämisselvityksen 10 pistettä (liikennöitsijän kirjallinen selvitys, kuinka liikenteen järjestämisessä on huomioitu Kouvolan kaupungin ympäristöohjelman, joukkoliikenteen kehittämisohjelman sekä palvelutasosuunnitelman tavoitteet). Kohteessa 1 hinnan painoarvo on 79 pistettä ja edellä mainittujen laatutekijöiden lisäksi siinä voi saada 6 pistettä matalalattiabusseista (2 p / bussi)


Nämä kohteet meni seuraaville:
1: Linjaliikenne Martti Laurila
2 ja 3: Anjalankosken Linja
4 ja 5: Linja-autoliikenne P. Puolakka
6: Elimäen Liikenne

----------


## hsiitari

Yhteiskunnallista mainontaa Kouvolassa - liikkujan viikko 16. - 22.9.2014.

----------


## Tardolus

--Ihme kalustoa linjalla--
Savonlinja 714 linjalla 10L Matkakeskus-Lehtomäki (12:25).
HSL:n hintatarrat ikkunoiden sisäpinnoilla.

----------


## Jartsa

Kouvolan joukkoliikenteen kehittämisohjelma on päivitetty ja luonnos löytyy täältä.

Vuodelle 2015 määriteltyjä kehittämistoimenpiteitä ovat:
Lipputuotteiden hinnoittelun muutokset (selvitetään mahdollisuus laskea lipputuotteiden hintoja)Waltti -lippu-ja maksujärjestelmän käyttöönottoSunnuntailiikenteen aloittaminen Matkakeskus-Valkeala ja Matkakeskus-Anjala-reiteilläArki-ilta ja lauantailiikenteen järjestäminen AnjalaanSHL-ja VPL-kuljetusten kehittäminenViikoittainen asiointiyhteys Jaala-KuusankoskiKuljetusten huomioiminen lukujärjestyssuunnittelussaPysäkki-infran parantaminenUusi joukkoliikenneyhteys Inkeroinen-Elimäki (Selvitetään tarvetta, riippuu lukioiden lakkautuksista)

Sunnuntailiikenteen aloittaminen Valkealaan ja Anjalaan on toteutuessaan merkittävä palvelutasoa parantava sijoitus kaupungin nykyisessä taloustilanteessa. Tällä hetkellä kumpaakaan taajamaan ei ole uskottavaa sunnuntailiikennettä (pl. taajamajunavuorot Myllykoskelle ja Inkeroisiin sekä muutama ELY-keskuksen ostama Kouvola-Hamina -vuoro).

Viime syksynä Kouvolassa kokeiltiin myös matsibusseja KooKoon kotiotteluihin, mutta vähäisten matkustajamäärien vuoksi tämä jäi kokeilun tasolle. Toki jäähalli sijaitsee lyhyen kävelyn päässä matkakeskukselta, joten otteluihin pääsee hyvin myös normaalin liikenteen puitteissa.

----------


## Eppu

Näköjään oli minulta jäänyt tyystin huomaamatta, että Elimäen liikenteelle on viime syksynä tullut M-B Integro: http://killerpop.sytes.net/oikoradan...p?haku=FLG-322

Onko kellään autosta havaintoja? Mahtaako tämä olla Kouvolan linjan 4 kalustoa kuten vahvasti epäilen vai onko ihan tilurina?

----------


## Tardolus

> Näköjään oli minulta jäänyt tyystin huomaamatta, että Elimäen liikenteelle on viime syksynä tullut M-B Integro: http://killerpop.sytes.net/oikoradan...p?haku=FLG-322
> 
> Onko kellään autosta havaintoja? Mahtaako tämä olla Kouvolan linjan 4 kalustoa kuten vahvasti epäilen vai onko ihan tilurina?


Moro! Ajaa pääsääntöisesti linjaa 4, mutta kerran ainakin tullut bongattua tilausajossakin.

----------


## Tardolus

Kouvolan kaupunki etsii Kouvolassa linja-autolla matkustavia pilotoimaan uutta, kesällä käyttöönotettavaa Waltti-matkakorttia.

Pilottiryhmään pääsyn edellytys on, että käyttää Etelä-Suomen linjaliikenteen liikennöimiä linjoja, esim. 10E, 7, 1A, 2 - ei kuitenkaan kaukovuoron linjoja.

Halukkuutensa päästä testiryhmään voi ilmoittaa Facebookissa lähettämällä viestin sekä sähköpostinsa Kouvolan Bussit -sivun kautta.

Pilottiryhmän jäsenet saavat palkkioksi maksuttoman 30 päivän kausilipun.

----------


## Tardolus

> Kouvolan kaupunki etsii Kouvolassa linja-autolla matkustavia pilotoimaan uutta, kesällä käyttöönotettavaa Waltti-matkakorttia.
> 
> Pilottiryhmään pääsyn edellytys on, että käyttää Etelä-Suomen linjaliikenteen liikennöimiä linjoja, esim. 10E, 7, 1A, 2 - ei kuitenkaan kaukovuoron linjoja.
> 
> Halukkuutensa päästä testiryhmään voi ilmoittaa Facebookissa lähettämällä viestin sekä sähköpostinsa Kouvolan Bussit -sivun kautta.
> 
> Pilottiryhmän jäsenet saavat palkkioksi maksuttoman 30 päivän kausilipun.


Pilottihankkeeseen tuli muutos. 
Waltti-matkakortin kokeilu suoritetaan vain seuraavilla (Etelä-Suomen linjaliikenteen hoitamilla) linjoilla:

- 7 Matkakeskus-Veturi-Kuusankoski
- 10E Matkakeskus-Eskolanmäki
- 10L Matkakeskus-Lehtomäki
- 12T Matkakeskus-Tornionmäki
- 14K Matkakeskus-Kasarminmäki

----------


## Andelin

Elimäen Liikenne nappasi Pukaro-Lapinjärvi-Loviisan 3 x päivittäistä koululaisvuoroa Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteeltä.

Hankintatiedot

----------


## hsiitari

Kouvolan uudet aikataulut ovat nähtävissä osoitteessa www.kouvolanbussit.fi . Tärkeimpiä uutuuksia ovat arki-iltainen ja lauantailiikenne Anjalaan sekä sunnuntailiikenne väleillä Matkakeskus  Inkeroinen - Anjala ja Matkakeskus  Valkeala. Käytännössä tätä sunnuntailiikennettä ajetaan 4 lähtöä heilurina välillä Valkeala  Anjala. Liikennöintiaika on klo 8.00  17.00. Bussilla on tauko Matkakeskuksessa klo 13.20  14.20, jolloin heiluri katkeaa siksi ajaksi. Sunnuntailiikenne etelän suuntaan Inkeroisiin lopetettiin hieman ennen 1.1.2009 tapahtunutta kuntaliitosta. Merkittävää sunnuntailiikennettä Valkealaan ei ole ollut ainakaan 20 vuoteen.

Linjalle 7 tulee pari uutta iltavuoroa.

----------


## Jartsa

> Käytännössä tätä sunnuntailiikennettä ajetaan 4 lähtöä heilurina välillä Valkeala  Anjala. Liikennöintiaika on klo 8.00  17.00. Bussilla on tauko Matkakeskuksessa klo 13.20  14.20, jolloin heiluri katkeaa siksi ajaksi.


Näiden uusien sunnuntaivuorojen liikennöintiaika on hieman erikoinen, kannattaisiko liikenne aloittaa pari tuntia myöhemmin? Vaikea esimerkiksi uskoa, että kuljetuksen kysyntä Inkeroisista Kouvolaan sunnuntaina klo 8.00 on kovinkaan suuri. Toisaalta sunnuntai-illan osalta on ilmeisesti ajateltu pikavuorojen kattavan matkustustarpeen. Viime vuosikymmenellä lakkautettu lääninhallituksen ostama sunnuntailiikenne ajettiin muistaakseni Inkeroisten suunnasta klo 12-21. Joka tapauksessa on hieno edistysaskel, että kaupungin suurimmat taajamat ovat vuosien tauon jälkeen paikallisliikenteen piirissä myös sunnuntaisin.

----------


## Tardolus

Savonlinjan #905 ajoi 7/12T -heiluria tänään Kouvolassa. Onko kellään tietoa, onko siirtynyt Helsingistä kokonaan Kouvolaan? Kyseessä siis Iveco/Irisbus.

----------


## Miska

> Savonlinjan #905 ajoi 7/12T -heiluria tänään Kouvolassa. Onko kellään tietoa, onko siirtynyt Helsingistä kokonaan Kouvolaan? Kyseessä siis Iveco/Irisbus.


Voi hyvin olla siirtynyt pysyvämminkin. Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteellä on tällä haavaa HSL-liikennettä vain kolmelle autolle. Näiden lisäksi HSL-liikennettä varten lienee ainakin yksi vara-auto.

----------


## Tardolus

> Voi hyvin olla siirtynyt pysyvämminkin. Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteellä on tällä haavaa HSL-liikennettä vain kolmelle autolle. Näiden lisäksi HSL-liikennettä varten lienee ainakin yksi vara-auto.


Jep. Sain aikaisemmin tänään varmistuksen, että on siirtynyt Kouvolaan. :-)

----------


## Tardolus

Nyt myös #916 bongattu linjalla 2. Noita Iriksiä on tuotu tänne siis useampi.

----------


## Eppu

Onkos kellään tarkempaa tietoa onko Elimäen liikenteelle tullut Volvo 8900?

----------


## Tardolus

> Onkos kellään tarkempaa tietoa onko Elimäen liikenteelle tullut Volvo 8900?


Vilkaisepas galleriaa.  :Smile:

----------


## Tardolus

Pääkaupunkiseudun Iris-buseja on tulossa Kouvolan liikenteeseen yhteensä neljä. Tällä kaiketi yritetään "nuorentaa" paikallisliikenteen kalustoa. Ovat kaikki 2010-luvun malleja. Lähde: Kouvolan Joukkoliikenne-sivut.

----------


## hsiitari

> Näiden uusien sunnuntaivuorojen liikennöintiaika on hieman erikoinen, kannattaisiko liikenne aloittaa pari tuntia myöhemmin? Vaikea esimerkiksi uskoa, että kuljetuksen kysyntä Inkeroisista Kouvolaan sunnuntaina klo 8.00 on kovinkaan suuri. Toisaalta sunnuntai-illan osalta on ilmeisesti ajateltu pikavuorojen kattavan matkustustarpeen. Viime vuosikymmenellä lakkautettu lääninhallituksen ostama sunnuntailiikenne ajettiin muistaakseni Inkeroisten suunnasta klo 12-21. Joka tapauksessa on hieno edistysaskel, että kaupungin suurimmat taajamat ovat vuosien tauon jälkeen paikallisliikenteen piirissä myös sunnuntaisin.


Kouvolan ensimmäinen ja ainoa kokopäiväinen *aito* heilurilinja Voikkaa  Inkeroinen (joko numerolla tai ilman) ehti viime kesäkuun alussa täyttää 19 vuotta. Kuusankoskelainen ilmaisjakelulehti uutisoi uudistusta näin:

_Savonlinja Oy on uudistanut joukkoliikennepalvelujaan reiteillä Voikkaa  Kouvola ja Inkeroinen  Kouvola. Reitit on yhdistetty niin, että Kuusankosken ja Anjalankosken välisen matkan pääsee taittamaan linja-autoa vaihtamatta. Lisäksi vuorojen määrä osuudella Inkeroinen  Myllykoski  Kouvola on lisääntynyt neljällä. Vuorojen aikataulut on helppo muistaa, sillä lähdöt tapahtuvat pääsääntöisesti tasatunnein aamukuudesta iltakymmeneen sekä Voikkaalta että Inkeroisista.

Muita merkittäviä muutoksia ovat tasatuntilähtöjen lähtö- ja päätepysäkkien muuttuminen. Voikkaalla bussiin noustaan nyt tavallisimmin linja-autoasemalta. Myllykosken ja Inkeroisten suunnan vakiovuorojen lähtöpysäkki muuttui Kouvolassa Hallituskadulle. Uusista aikatauluista saa tietoja linja-autoista sekä Matkahuollosta. Myös uudistetun liikenteen reitillä olevissa pysäkkikatoksissa on uunituoreet aikataulut._

Aikataulut oli muistaakseni kiinnitetty nitojalla katosten vaneriseiniin ja niistä ne irtosivat muutamassa viikossa. Sunnuntaisin ensimmäinen vuoro lähti Voikkaalta Inkeroisiin klo 10.00 ja viimeinen Inkeroisista Voikkaalle klo 21.00. Aivan joka tunti ei lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin ajettu väliä Kouvola  Inkeroinen. Tavoitteena uudistuksessa oli resurssien tehokkaampi käyttö ja syynä matkustajamäärät, jotka noina vuosina eivät olleet ainakaan voimakkaassa kasvussa, näin veikkaisin.

Nyt elokuussa koulujen alkaessa käyttöön otetussa aikataulussa yksikään paikallisvuoro ei pääty Inkeroisiin, vaan kaikki ajavat Anjalaan asti, jos oikein katsoin. Samalla jäivät ainakin tältä talvikaudelta historiaan linjatunnukset 1 (Voikkaa  Inkeroinen) ja 3 (Matkakeskus  Inkeroinen). Jos nyt jossain näkee nämä tunnukset ilman perässä olevaa A-kirjainta (Anjala), niin ne ovat aikataulussa olevia painovirheitä.

----------


## Tardolus

> Kouvolan ensimmäinen ja ainoa kokopäiväinen *aito* heilurilinja Voikkaa  Inkeroinen (joko numerolla tai ilman) ehti viime kesäkuun alussa täyttää 19 vuotta. Kuusankoskelainen ilmaisjakelulehti uutisoi uudistusta näin:
> 
> _Savonlinja Oy on uudistanut joukkoliikennepalvelujaan reiteillä Voikkaa  Kouvola ja Inkeroinen  Kouvola. Reitit on yhdistetty niin, että Kuusankosken ja Anjalankosken välisen matkan pääsee taittamaan linja-autoa vaihtamatta. Lisäksi vuorojen määrä osuudella Inkeroinen  Myllykoski  Kouvola on lisääntynyt neljällä. Vuorojen aikataulut on helppo muistaa, sillä lähdöt tapahtuvat pääsääntöisesti tasatunnein aamukuudesta iltakymmeneen sekä Voikkaalta että Inkeroisista.
> 
> Muita merkittäviä muutoksia ovat tasatuntilähtöjen lähtö- ja päätepysäkkien muuttuminen. Voikkaalla bussiin noustaan nyt tavallisimmin linja-autoasemalta. Myllykosken ja Inkeroisten suunnan vakiovuorojen lähtöpysäkki muuttui Kouvolassa Hallituskadulle. Uusista aikatauluista saa tietoja linja-autoista sekä Matkahuollosta. Myös uudistetun liikenteen reitillä olevissa pysäkkikatoksissa on uunituoreet aikataulut._
> 
> Aikataulut oli muistaakseni kiinnitetty nitojalla katosten vaneriseiniin ja niistä ne irtosivat muutamassa viikossa. Sunnuntaisin ensimmäinen vuoro lähti Voikkaalta Inkeroisiin klo 10.00 ja viimeinen Inkeroisista Voikkaalle klo 21.00. Aivan joka tunti ei lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin ajettu väliä Kouvola  Inkeroinen. Tavoitteena uudistuksessa oli resurssien tehokkaampi käyttö ja syynä matkustajamäärät, jotka noina vuosina eivät olleet ainakaan voimakkaassa kasvussa, näin veikkaisin.
> 
> Nyt elokuussa koulujen alkaessa käyttöön otetussa aikataulussa yksikään paikallisvuoro ei pääty Inkeroisiin, vaan kaikki ajavat Anjalaan asti, jos oikein katsoin. Samalla jäivät ainakin tältä talvikaudelta historiaan linjatunnukset 1 (Voikkaa  Inkeroinen) ja 3 (Matkakeskus  Inkeroinen). Jos nyt jossain näkee nämä tunnukset ilman perässä olevaa A-kirjainta (Anjala), niin ne ovat aikataulussa olevia painovirheitä.


Jep. Samaa katsastelin myös. 

Noista linjatunnuksista taas tuli mieleeni: kuskit on muuten vieläkin välillä ulalla siitä, millä linjatunnuksella noita Anjalan, Inkeroisen ja Voikkaan vuoroja ajetaan. 
Nyt kun Waltti-järjestelmä tuli, niin suhteellisen hyvin ovat osanneet laittaa oikeat kilvet. Sieltähän näkee kosketusnäytöltä nykyään nuokin tiedot.

Ei ole oikein hyvä juttu, jos aikatauluissa ja mobiilisovelluksissa kehotetaan ottamaan bussi 1A, mutta kuski käyttää kilpeä 3A jne. Myös 1 ja 3 menee hyvin usein sekaisin...

----------


## Tardolus

Uutta teippiä Elimäen liikenteen uudessa kalustossa. Mainostajana Kouvolan kaupunki, nuorisopalvelut.

----------


## Eppu

> Uutta teippiä Elimäen liikenteen uudessa kalustossa. Mainostajana Kouvolan kaupunki, nuorisopalvelut.


Jaaha, tuo uutuus on näköjään #11. Tuota numeroa kantanut Fifty lienee siis poistettu. Ovatkohan muut yhtiön Fiftyt vielä liikenteessä?

----------


## antsa

Jos oikein olen tilastoja pitäny on siellä enää yks fifty ajossa numero 9 MXG-750. Muut poistunu Vestin ja Integron tieltä.

----------


## hsiitari

Hauska Kouvolan bussien mainospala löytyy YouTubesta tästä linkistä: https://youtu.be/ilnMloQWEf4

----------


## Tardolus

Kouvolan kaupungin joukkoliikennelogistikko on vaihtunut.

Tero Rämän korvaa Jaakko Löytynoja, joka aikaisemmin on työskennellyt Etelä-Pohjanmaan elinkeino-, liikenne-, ja ymäristökeskuksessa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

ESLL 908 on saanut Kouvolan tilaajavärityksen.

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

> ESLL 908 on saanut Kouvolan tilaajavärityksen.


onko kuvaa siitä?

----------


## Tardolus

> onko kuvaa siitä?


Minäpä yritän bongata ko. bussin, jos saisin napattua siitä kuvan ilman että näpit jäätyy!  :Smile: 
Tänään viimeksi näin matkakeskuksella.

----------


## hsiitari

Tässä mennään Kouvolan kaupungin naapuripitäjään Iittiin ja lähteenä on Kouvolan Sanomat 29.1.2016:

*Koulubussi odotti apua viisi tuntia Iitissä*

Koulubussi odotti hiekoitusautoa viisi tuntia Etelä-Iitissä Kimonkyläntiellä torstaina 28.1.2016. Kimonkyläntie on suorin, kestopäällystetty reitti Kausalasta Lapinjärven Kimonkylään kuutostien varteen. Kuljettaja oli varautunut liukkaaseen keliin ämpärillisellä hiekkaa. Sen avulla kuljettaja sai estetyksi, ettei auto valu ojaan. Pakolliselle viiden tunnin tauolle joutui Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne Oy:n auto 908, joka aikaisemmin on liikennöinyt pääkaupunkiseudulla. Kimonkyläntien kunnossapidosta vastaa YIT.

----------


## Tardolus

Ote Kouvolan kaupungin tiedotuslehdestä 1/2016:

"Älykkäästi bussin kyytiin"
Aikataulu ja reitti ovat avainsanat, kun on kyse joukkoliikenteen käyttämisestä. Painetuista aikatauluista tiedon löytäminen on työlästä ja tieto voi olla myös vanhentunutta. Tuore Kouvolan joukkoliikennelogistikko Jaakko Löytynoja kertoo, että tähän mietitään nykyaikaista tietoteknistä ratkaisua.
- Selvitämme alkuvuodesta, miten saamme linja-autoliikenteeseen liittyvät avaintiedot reaaliaikaisesti matkustajien käyttöön. Bussiliikenteeseen liittyvä data on suhteellisen helposti hyödynnettävissä. Tarvitaan vain toimiva sovellus, joka tarjoaa tiedon kaikkien saataville.
- Missä bussi juuri sillä hetkellä liikkuu, onko se myöhässä ja milloin se on lähimmällä pysäkillä. Tarkka reaaliaikainen tieto palvelee matkustajaa ja minimoi odotusajan. VR:llä on kaikki tieto junista reaaliaikaisesti käytettävissään, samoin on myös esimerkiksi Lappeenrannassa bussiliikenteen osalta. Kouvolassa on nyt kääritty hihat, jotta vuoden mittaan täälläkin olisi nykyaikainen palvelusovellus käytettävissä.
- Mietimme huolella tarpeet ja järjestelmän vaatimukset sekä toteutamme ne fiksusti. Laitamme samalla koko joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvän tiedon uuteen uskoon niin, että kaikki tarvittava tieto on yksinkertaisesti ja helposti käytettävissä.Pian siis GPSsignaali päivittää älypuhelimeen tai tablettiin tarkan tiedon bussien liikkeistä. Löytynoja kertoo, että pidemmällekin meneviä sovelluksia on Suomessa jo kehitteillä.
- Sovelluksessa voi olla useampia tahoja mukana, kuten joukkoliikenne ja taksit. Matkustaja saa tiedon, millä kulkuvälineillä hän voi matkan suorittaa. Hinnan ja kiireellisyystason mukaan hän valitsee itselleen parhaiten sopivan yhdistelmän.

----------


## hsiitari

Tässä pari poimintaa Kouvolan Sanomista vuodelta 1961:

Kouvolan Sanomat 31.8.1961:

*Lisäyksiä linja-autoliikenteeseen 1.9.-61 lähtien*

_Kossilan Liikenne Oy:n taholta kerrottiin seuraavista lisäyksistä linja-autoliikenteeseen 1.9.61 lähtien: Huomattavin liikenteen lisäys tapahtuu Kouvola  Kuusankoski  Voikkaa välillä ns. Kuusaantiellä. Suurimman osan päivästä liikennöi tällä tiellä myöskin toinen auto, joka on sijoitettu vastavuoroksi entiselle vuorolle. Täten lähtevät Kuusaantien autot niinä päivän aikoina, kun 2 autoa on liikenteessä, Kouvolasta sekä Voikkaalta 5 min. yli tasan ja puolen tunnin. Kuusankoskelta on näin yhteys molempiin suuntiin sekä Kouvolaan että Voikkaalle 15 min. vaille ja yli tasatunnin.
_
Jo pari päivää aikaisemmin eli 29.8.1961 oli lehden takasivulla seuraava tulitikkulaatikon kokoinen ilmoitus:
_Muutamia Voikkaalla tai Kuusankoskella asuvia linja-auton rahastajia otetaan palvelukseen. Ilmoittautuminen konttoriimme Kouvolassa. Kossilan Liikenne Oy
_

----------


## Tardolus

Kouvolan Matkakeskukselle on tänään asennettu uudet aikataulunäytöt. Asennuksen toteutti Seasam ja näytöt käyttävät Matkahuollon dataa.

----------


## Tardolus

Savonlinjalle VDL Citea Kouvolaan. Oli vielä Citea-mainosteipeissä, mutta bongattu tänään Voikkaa-Anjala -linjalla.

----------


## Tardolus

Ja kuvaa Savonlinjalla koekäytössä olevasta VDL:stä, olkaa hyvä.

----------


## Commuter

Jokavuotiseen tapaan linja 10 saa maanantaista lauantaihin kulkevat myöhäisvuoronsa takaisin tulevana maanantaina. Arkisin illan viimeinen 10E lähtee matkakeskukselta klo 21.40 ja 10L klo 22.10, lauantaisin E 22.00 / L 22.20. On silti häpeällistä, että Kouvolan kokoisessa kaupungissa illan viimeiset autot lähtevät näin aikaisiin (Anjalankosken suunnasta puhumattakaan) sillä 80-luvun aikatauluja selaamalla selviää liikennöinnin jatkuneen parhaimmillaan aamukolmeen. 

Autoistuminen ja ajat yleisestikin ovat toki koetelleet Pohjois-Kymenlaakson joukkoliikennettä rankalla kädellä, mutta kun etenkin viikonloppuöisin katselee ihmismassojen liikehdintää ja seuraavana aamuna kauhistuttavien taksikuittien loppusummia, niin en näe syytä miksi myöhäisemmälle liikennöinnille ei olisi tarvetta. Lehtomäkeläisenä maksaisin mielelläni vaikka puolet päivätaksaa kalliimman hinnan päästäkseni öisistä riennoista nopeasti ja vaivattomasti kotiin, enkä epäile etteikö maksaisi moni muukin tällaisen mahdollisuuden ollessa tarjolla.

----------


## hsiitari

> Jokavuotiseen tapaan linja 10 saa maanantaista lauantaihin kulkevat myöhäisvuoronsa takaisin tulevana maanantaina. Arkisin illan viimeinen 10E lähtee matkakeskukselta klo 21.40 ja 10L klo 22.10, lauantaisin E 22.00 / L 22.20. On silti häpeällistä, että Kouvolan kokoisessa kaupungissa illan viimeiset autot lähtevät näin aikaisiin (Anjalankosken suunnasta puhumattakaan) sillä 80-luvun aikatauluja selaamalla selviää liikennöinnin jatkuneen parhaimmillaan aamukolmeen. 
> 
> Autoistuminen ja ajat yleisestikin ovat toki koetelleet Pohjois-Kymenlaakson joukkoliikennettä rankalla kädellä, mutta kun etenkin viikonloppuöisin katselee ihmismassojen liikehdintää ja seuraavana aamuna kauhistuttavien taksikuittien loppusummia, niin en näe syytä miksi myöhäisemmälle liikennöinnille ei olisi tarvetta. Lehtomäkeläisenä maksaisin mielelläni vaikka puolet päivätaksaa kalliimman hinnan päästäkseni öisistä riennoista nopeasti ja vaivattomasti kotiin, enkä epäile etteikö maksaisi moni muukin tällaisen mahdollisuuden ollessa tarjolla.


16.4.1996 oli Kouvolan Sanomissa oheinen uutinen:

_Kouvola palauttaa kaupunkiliikenteen valtionapurahoja

Kouvolan kaupunki joutuu palauttamaan viime vuotta varten saamiaan kaupunkiliikenteen valtionapurahoja kaikkiaan 119 196 markkaa.

Liikenneministeriö myönsi valtionapurahaa kaupunkiliikennettä varten Kouvolalle 285 000 markkaa, josta se sai suurimman osan ennakkomaksuna. Valtionapuun oikeuttavia kustannuksia kertyi kuitenkin vain 189 608 markkaa, ja kun kaupungin on osallistuttava joukkoliikenteen rahoittamiseen yhtä suurella summalla kuin valtio, jäi molempien osuudeksi vain 94 804 markkaa. Liikaa maksetun ennakon palauttaminen merkittiin eilisiltana kaupunginhallituksen tiedoksi._

14.9.1996 oli Kouvolan Sanomien yleisönosastossa seuraava kirjoitus:

_Huonot linja-autoyhteydet haittaavat iltaa Kouvolassa

Syksyn saavuttua ovat iltakoulut taas alkaneet ja lapset odottavat innokkaina pääsyä myöhäisillekin harjoitusvuoroilleen pelihalleihin. Kansalaisopisto puolestaan on tarjonnut monenmoista kurssitoimintaa niillekin, jotka eivät voi osallistua sellaiseen päivällä. Myös teatteri on jakanut mielenkiintoisen esitteen ohjelmistosta ja ovathan vielä elokuvateatterit ja niiden iltanäytökset. Illalla voisi pistäytyä joskus myös ravintolassa.

Monelta kaupunkilaiselta iltaopiskelu ja harrastukset kuitenkin usein jäävät puuttuvan linja-autoyhteyden takia. Esimerkiksi välillä Keskusta  Eskolanmäki lähtee viimeinen linja-auto keskustasta jo klo 20.40, kun taas opiskelu- ja harrastustunnit päättyvät vasta klo 21. Miten panet pienen harrastajan tulemaan kotiin kolmen kilometrin matkan illan pimeydessä? Eivät kaikki aikuisetkaan uskalla siihen aikaan liikkua.

Kouvolan kaupunki kuitenkin mieluummin palauttaa valtiolta saamaansa tukirahaa kuin järjestää asukkailleen turvallisen linja-autopalvelun. Kenestä tilanne oikein kiikastaa? Onko se yrittäjän haluttomuutta maksaa yhdestä lisätyötunnista? Vai johtuuko tilanne ainoastaan asiasta päättäneestä porukasta?

Totuus lienee se, ettei päättäjien järkikulta noteeraa rahvaan palveluita. Muistamme hyvin, miten kuuluisien messumatkojen yhteydessä muutama päättäjä kertoi kyseessä olevan eliittiryhmän. Ehdotan, että tämä Kouvolan eliittiin itsensä lukeva sakki tekisi paikallisliikenneasialle pikaisesti jotain. Kyllä ihmisille pitää pystyä järjestämään turvallinen kotiinkuljetus myös iltaisin. Muuten, jakaako kaupunki niitä taksilappuja kenties tavallisille veronmaksajillekin?

Syksy saapuu, bussi ei_

Seuraavasta eli 1997-1998 aikataulusta alkaen ylimääräiset talvikauden iltavuorot Eskolanmäkeen ja Lehtomäkeen alkoivat kulkea maanantaista perjantaihin, kun ne siihen asti kulkivat vain perjantaisin.

----------


## RTalvi

Moikka! Täällä uusi bussinkäyttäjä Kouvolasta.

Kaupungin pöytäkirjoja selaillessani näyttää sille että nykyinen kaupungin joukkoliikennelogistikko on irtisanoutunut helmikuun 2017 alusta alkaen...käsittääkseni ei kauaa ehtinyt olla.  :Eek:

----------


## Commuter

Kouvolan bussit kirjoittaa Facebookissa:




> 1.2.2017 tulee bussivuoroihin muutoksia, tiedotame lähepänä asiasta lisää ja päivitämme aikataulut verkkosivuille. Ajantasaiset aikataulut löydät aina matkahuollon sivuilta.


Jännityksellä odotamme minkälaisia muutoksia on tiedossa näin kesken aikataulukauden.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Kouvolan bussit kirjoittaa Facebookissa:
> 
> 
> 
> Jännityksellä odotamme minkälaisia muutoksia on tiedossa näin kesken aikataulukauden.


Taitavat olla sittenkin vain muutoksia Savonlinjan Kouvola - Helsinki-vuoroissa, jotka ovat osa Kouvola - Koria - Elimäki-tarjontaa.

----------


## Commuter

> Taitavat olla sittenkin vain muutoksia Savonlinjan Kouvola - Helsinki-vuoroissa, jotka ovat osa Kouvola - Koria - Elimäki-tarjontaa.


SL:n lisäksi myös Pohjolan Liikenne lopettaa vuorojaan. Uusi aikataulupainos löytyy täältä.

Joukkoliikenteen tämänpäiväisessä tiedotteessa kerrottiin myös, että Löytynojan tilalle on löytynyt uusi joukkoliikennelogistikko. Hanna Piispa-Malinen aloittaa hommat heti maanantaina.

----------


## Commuter

Löysin Kuusankosken (?) kaupungin muinoin lakkautettujen nettisivujen syövereistä Kouvolan (?) paikallisliikenteen aikatauluja tämän vuosituhannen alusta. Huvin ja vertailun vuoksi tarkastelkaamme esimerkiksi linjan 10L kehitystä viimeisen 15 vuoden aikana.

*10L 1.10.2001-30.4.2002*



*10L 1.10.2016-30.4.2017*



*Mikä on muuttunut 10L:ssä?*

- Talvella 2001-02 linjalla kulki arkisin 25 vuoroa, lauantaisin 15 ja sunnuntaisin 13. Tänä päivänä vastaavat lukemat on 26/16/12.
- Arkivuorot klo 7.25 ja 21.10 eivät enää kierrä Pikku-Palomäkeä; viikonloppujen Y-kierroksia on harvennettu rankemmalla kädellä, samoin T-kierroksia joita ajettiin tuolloin enemmän 12T:n ollessa pelkkä arkilinja.
- LS-yövuoro klo 0.45 on lakkautettu, klo 22 jälkeen lähtenyt M-P -vuoro kulkee nykyään myös lauantaisin.
- Joidenkin vuorojen minuutteihin on tehty vähäisiä muutoksia.
- Lehtomäen ajantasauspysäkki on siirtynyt Tyttilammenkadulta Utunmäentielle.

*Entä mikä on muuttunut joukkoliikenteessä yleisesti?*

- Kuntaliitosta seurasi linjanumerouudistus, jossa kuntarajojen yli ajaneet vakiot numeroitiin. Samalla numerot yhtenäistettiin, esimerkiksi Kuusankosken entiset linjat 8 ja 12 saivat uudet numerot 9 ja 13.
- Yöliikenne on lopetettu kokonaan ja iltaliikennekin loppuu huomattavasti aikaisemmin. Kouvolasta ajettiin vielä vuonna 2001 joka päivä Kuusaan suuntaan puolenyön jälkeen, Valkealaankin klo 23 jälkeen. Anjalankosken suunnan tietoja ei ollut saatavilla, mutta liikenteen loppuessa nykyään jo klo 20.40 voidaan olettaa vuorojen kulkeneen ennen rutkasti myöhempään.

--

Mielestäni nyky-Kouvolan joukkoliikenteen jämähtäneisyys on hyvin huolestuttavaa. Kaupunki näyttää tällä kehityksen puutteella pitävänsä busseja yksistään pakollisena pahana, jotka nyt vaan on pakko pitää tukkimassa yksityisautoilijoiden maksamia katuja  kustannustehokkuuden takaamiseksi vaikka oman toimen ohella ja vasemmalla kädellä. En usko monenkaan matkustajan olevan aidosti tyytyväisiä Kouvolan busseihin, mutta tulee väkisin sellainen tunne, että me liikenteen järjestämiskuluista suurehkon osan maksavat asiakkaat tyydymme rakentavan keskustelun luomisen sijaan siihen välttämättömän menoerän rooliin johon kaupunki on meidät piittaamattomuudellaan asettanut, antaen samalla hiljaisen hyväksynnän joukkoliikenteen nykytilalle.

Mahdollisuuksia tehdä busseista aito vaihtoehto yksityisautoilulle olisi Kouvolassa vaikka ja kuinka. Linjastouudistus, aikataulujen järkeistäminen, pysäkki-infran parantaminen, erilaisten lipputuotteiden luominen ja laadukkaan matkustajainformaation tuottaminen ovat kaikki kokonaisuuden muodostavia osia, joiden suhteen kaupungin _pitää_ tarttua toimeen. Kun pahimmassa tapauksessa satunnaiskäyttäjän matkaketju menee niin, että marssit kotoa pysäkkimerkin luo odottelemaan taivasalla vuoroa, jonka...

- ...linjanumeroa et tiedä etkä voi millään järjellä edes arvata
- ...kulkureittiä ei ole mahdollista päätellä linjakilven tekstistä
- ...saapumisajasta ei ole varmuutta yhtenäkään päivänä viikossa
- ...jonka pysähtymisaikaa et voi aikataulukaapin puuttuessa tarkistaa edes netistä kohtuullisella vaivalla
- ...jonka kalusto aiheuttaa täysin aiheellista pelkoa matkan mahdollisesta katkeamisesta
- ...joka saattaa järjestään saapua määränpäähänsä niin pahasti myöhässä, ettei jatkoyhteyteen ole mahdollista ehtiä...

...niin miten ihmeessä voi olla millään muotoa houkutteleva ajatus valita bussi sellaisen ihmisen kantilta katsottuna, jolla on valinnanvaraa kulkutavan suhteen? Vaikka pakkokäyttäjä astuu mihin tahansa museoautoon, jonka kyydissä on edes lottovoiton todennäköisyyttä lähentelevä mahdollisuus päästä kohteeseen joskus, niin eivät edes vaihtoehdottomimmista vaihtoehdottomimmat ansaitse näin huonoa palvelua. Jo siinä tosiasiassa pitäisi olla kaupungille tarpeeksi syytä kääriä hihat ja panna alulle linjastouudistus.

*Summa summarum*

Kaikki mikä kannattaa tehdä, kannattaa tehdä hyvin. Kunnes se kuuluisa joku päättää tehdä sille kuuluisalle jollekin sitä kuuluisaa jotain, Kouvolan bussien mainoslause _"Hyppää kyytiin, bussilla pääsee"_ tulee pysymään vitsinä, joka ei naurata.

----------


## antti

Tunnen huonosti yksityiskohtia Kouvolan paikkurista, mutta www.slamu.fi sivulta voi tutkia vanhoja aikatauluja ja sieltä löysin esimerkiksi Kouvola - Koria yhteyksiä ja vuonna 1983 kesäaikana oli maanantai - perjantai-päivinä pelkästään Tuomalalla 35 lähtöä, Elimäen Liikenteellä 23 lähtöä ja Kossilallakin 5 lähtöä. Ja vielä Jyrkilälläkin oli vuoro samalla tiellä. Nykyisin kaikkien lähtöjen summa on arkipäivinä 23 vuoroa. Eli tarjonta on tippunut melkein kolmannekseen. Lehtomäen tarjonta on pysynyt suunnilleen samanlaisena. Mielenkiintoisena kuriositeettina Matkahuollon sivulla on myös matkalippuhinnat ja Savonlinjan pikavuorossa maksaa 3 euroa ja Elimäen Liikenteen vakiovuorossa 3,50 euroa.

----------


## Tardolus

Kipailutusuutisia:

(Jaala-)Voikkaa-Matkakeskus-Myllykoski-Inleroienen-Anjala -linjat sekä "ydinkeskustan" linjat nyt kilpailutuksessa. Uusi sopimuskausi alkaa keväällä 2018.

Hilmassa ei vielä tietoa, mutta kaupungin pöytäkirjoissa kyllä.

----------


## Tardolus

Kilpailutusaineisto tässä:
https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...ew/2017-022845





> Kipailutusuutisia:
> 
> (Jaala-)Voikkaa-Matkakeskus-Myllykoski-Inleroienen-Anjala -linjat sekä "ydinkeskustan" linjat nyt kilpailutuksessa. Uusi sopimuskausi alkaa keväällä 2018.
> 
> Hilmassa ei vielä tietoa, mutta kaupungin pöytäkirjoissa kyllä.

----------


## Tardolus

Ainakin nämä Savonlinjan autot siirretty Turusta Kouvolaan:

- 316 (https://simaik.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/RS...399/SL-316.JPG)

- 822 (https://linjuri.1g.fi/kuvat/Savonlin...nja-yhtiöt.jpg)

----------


## Eki62

> Ainakin nämä Savonlinjan autot siirretty Turusta Kouvolaan:
> 
> - 316 (https://simaik.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/RS...399/SL-316.JPG)
> 
> - 822 (https://linjuri.1g.fi/kuvat/Savonlin...nja-yhtiöt.jpg)


822 on Lappeenrannassa.

----------


## Tardolus

> 822 on Lappeenrannassa.


OK. Sain kuljettajalta tiedot ja omat silmät vahvistivat havainnot. Mutta hyvä jos on oikeaa tietoa saatavilla.  :Smile:

----------


## Commuter

Joku lappeenrantalainen lienee tälläkin hetkellä Kouvolassa. Pe klo 13.35 linjalla 2 Voikkaalta matkakeskukselle ajoi auto, jossa oli sisäikkunaan teipattu tiedote Lappeenrannan Valtakadun remontin aiheuttamista poikkeusreiteistä.

#316 lienee melko tuore, ajoi perjantaina klo 16.30 ruuhkavuoroa kilvillä "3 Matkakeskus-Myllykoski." Waltin leimaamisen jälkeen puhelimen ilmoitusnäyttöön ilmeistyi (näköjään jonkinlaisena jäänteenä tois-pualt-jokkee -ajeluista) linkki Turun kaupungin ja Fölin yhteiseen _Turku on fiksu kaupunki_ -palveluun.

----------


## Tardolus

> Joku lappeenrantalainen lienee tälläkin hetkellä Kouvolassa. Pe klo 13.35 linjalla 2 Voikkaalta matkakeskukselle ajoi auto, jossa oli sisäikkunaan teipattu tiedote Lappeenrannan Valtakadun remontin aiheuttamista poikkeusreiteistä.
> 
> #316 lienee melko tuore, ajoi perjantaina klo 16.30 ruuhkavuoroa kilvillä "3 Matkakeskus-Myllykoski." Waltin leimaamisen jälkeen puhelimen ilmoitusnäyttöön ilmeistyi (näköjään jonkinlaisena jäänteenä tois-pualt-jokkee -ajeluista) linkki Turun kaupungin ja Fölin yhteiseen _Turku on fiksu kaupunki_ -palveluun.


EDIT: 314 on se toinen.  :Smile: 

Joo, 316 ajelee ahkerasti Voikkaa - Anjala -välillä. Toinen samanmoinen auto myös nähty, tosin en ehtinyt auton  numoroa näkemään...

----------


## rane

Näin siinä kävi:
http://ep.kouvola.fi/cgi/DREQUEST.PH...&id=20174294-6

----------


## Eppu

> Näin siinä kävi:
> http://ep.kouvola.fi/cgi/DREQUEST.PH...&id=20174294-6


Vai että Elimäen liikenne päihitti Savonlinjan! No mikä ettei. Liikenteen määrä taitaa ko firmalla täten tuplaantua tai ylikin. Montakohan autoa nämä keskeiset runkolinjat tarvitsevat? Vissiin kymmenkunta?

Minkäköhän ihmeen takia joukkoliikenneasiat käsitellään Kouvolassa lasten ja nuorten lautakunnassa?

----------


## Commuter

Ohhoh. Savonlinjan jalansija sen kun kavenee ja elimäkeläisillä on edessä kalustokaupoille lähtö.




> Minkäköhän ihmeen takia joukkoliikenneasiat käsitellään Kouvolassa lasten ja nuorten lautakunnassa?


Hyvä kysymys, teknisen lautakunnan alle nuo kuuluisivat katusuunnitelmien tapaan. Jo läpinäkyvyyden vuoksi joukkoliikennejaoston kokousten anti pitäisi tuoda Dynastyyn nähtäville, sillä LaNuLan pöytäkirjoihin päätyy hyvin harvoin muita kuin kys. kilpailutuksen kaltaisia suurempia joukkoliikenneasioita.

Kaupunki palkkaa muuten joukkoliikennelogistikon aisapariksi vakituiseen työsuhteeseen joukkoliikennekoordinaattorin 1. tammikuuta 2018 alkaen. Kuntarekryssä olleen työkuvauksen mukaan koordinaattorin tehtäviin kuuluvat mm. Waltti-datan ja reittikarttojen ylläpito sekä asiakaspalvelu. Toivottavasti myös pahasti tahriintuneen julkikuvan kiillottaminen käytännön teoilla, kuten tiedotuksen merkittävällä parantamisella ja linjaston uudistamisella.

----------


## Jartsa

Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, minkälaista palvelutasoa tämä uusi sopimuskausi tarjoaa esimerkiki Keskusta-Kuusankoski ja Keskusta-Inkeroinen -väleille. Kilpailutusdokumentaatio on näköjään poistettu, onko kenelläkään tallessa tai tiedossa tätä? Nykytarjonnan ero tavoitetasoon nähden on käsittääkseni melko suuri.

Kouvolan sisäiseen liikenteeseen vaikuttavat myös uudet junavuorot Kouvola-Kotka -radalla. Kouvolan Sanomien mukaan uudet vuorot Kouvolasta Kotkan satamaan lähtevät kello 7.00 ja 16.09. Kotkan satamasta Kouvolaan liikennöivät uudet junavuorot lähtevät 7.54 ja 17.51.

Nämä varmasti jonkun verran vähentävät Inkeroinen-Kouvola -välin bussimatkustajia, mutta aikataulujen perusteella ovat tervetullut lisä liikenteeseen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kilpailutusdokumentaatio on näköjään poistettu, onko kenelläkään tallessa tai tiedossa tätä?


Minä otin talteen, täältä löytyy: http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...e/Kouvola2017/

----------


## Tardolus

Tämähän vallan tervetullut tieto! Onnea Elimäen Liikenteelle!  :Smile:  Innolla odotellen vuotta 2018.
Ja tuo joukkoliikennekoordinaattorin palkkaaminen on kyllä pitkään aikaan onnistunut teko kaupungilta mitä tulee joukkoliikenteeseen. Jospa alkaisi homma rullaamaan - toivotaan.

----------


## Eppu

> Minä otin talteen, täältä löytyy: http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...e/Kouvola2017/


Tuon mukaan:
Kouvola - Voikkaa 3 autoa
Kouvola - Anjala 2 autoa
Vanhan Kouvolan paikallisliikenteeseen varattu 1 auto, muut vuorot yhdistetään Voikkaan ja Anjalan autokiertoihin.

Eli yhteensä kuuden auton liikenne.

----------


## Commuter

Pikavuorojen muutokset Helsinki-Kouvola -välillä vaikuttavat jälleen paikallisliikenteeseen.

Savonlinja on hakenut Elyltä lupaa lakkauttaa vuodenvaihteessa Kvl-Hki -suunnan M-L 7.35 > 10.00 vuoron sekä Hki-Kvl -suunnan M-S 8.30 > 10.55 ja M-S 15.30 > 17.55 vuorot. Näiden lakkautusten vastapainoksi Kvl-Hki suunnassa alkaa vuodenvaihteen jälkeen uusi M-L 17.35 > 20.00 -vuoro. Korialla Napan-Sokeritien lenkin kiertäminen loppuu kaikilta Savonlinjan pikavuoroilta molemmissa suunnissa. Korianportilta lähdetään siis Elimäelle tietä 364.

Samalla hakemuksella pikavuoroliikenne palaa Kuusaalle kahdeksan kuukauden tauon jälkeen. 2. tammikuuta käynnistyy Kvl-Ksnk-Hki -vuoropari, joka ajetaan Kvl-Ksnk-Hki suuntaan maanantaista lauantaihin (7.35 > 7.45 > 10.00) ja Hki-Ksnk-Kvl suuntaan joka päivä (15.30 > 17.45 > 17.55). Knoppina mainittakoon, että tämän myötä arkiaamuisin Kouvolan matkakeskukselta lähtee samalla kellonlyömällä 7.35 kolme eri vuoroa (1A, 2 ja pika) jotka kulkevat Kuusaalle asti täysin samaa reittiä. Paluuvuoro puolestaan tihentää Ksnk-Kvl välin keskimääräisen ruuhka-ajan vuorovälin 15 minuuttiin. On mistä valita.

Ja vaikka tämä viimeinen ei paikkureihin hirveästi vaikutakaan niin kerronpa vielä lopuksi, että ensimmäisessä kappaleessa mainittujen SL:n lakkautusten vuoksi comebackin tekee 2. tammikuuta myös Onnibus, nimittäin Kouvolan matkakeskukselle. Lapinjärven siviilipalvelusmiehiä ja -naisia ajatellen Onnibus aloittaa uuden arkiaamujen Hki-Kvl vuoroparin, Helsingistä 7.00 > 9.15 ja Kouvolasta 9.40 > 11.35.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:23 ----------

_(Tuplapostaus aiheiden eroavaisuuden ja tekstin jäsentelyn vuoksi.)_ Tarkastellaanpa lyhyesti Jartsan esilletuomien uusien junavuorojen vaikutusta kumipyörillä tapahtuvaan paikallisliikenteeseen. Samalla merkitään aikakirjoihin Kouvola-Kotka -radan arkiliikenteen aikataulut 25. maaliskuuta 2018 alkaen, aster***skilla on merkattu kymmenen minuutin säteelle paikkureista osuvat vuorot:

*Kouvolasta Kotkan satamaan*

6.00 > 6.47 ***
7.00 > 7.47 ***
8.00 > 8.47
12.53 > 13.40
15.37 > 16.22 ***
16.09 > 16.56
17.52 > 18.39

0 min Kouvola > 13 Myllykoski > 20 Inkeroinen > 32 Tavastila > 35 Kymi > 39 Kyminlinna > 43 Paimenportti > 45 Kotka > 48 Satama

*Kotkan satamasta Kouvolaan*

6.54 > 7.42 ***
7.54 > 8.42 ***
10.15 > 11.03 ***
14.25 > 15.13
16.27 > 17.13
17.05 > 17.51 ***
19.20 > 20.08 ***

0 min Satama > 3 Kotka > 5 Paimenportti > 9 Kyminlinna > 13 Kymi > 16 Tavastila > 28 Inkeroinen > 35 Myllykoski > 48 Kouvola

Yli puolet kaikista VR:n vuoroista, mukaan lukien kaikki uudet vuorot, törmäävät yhteen Kouvolan samansuuntaisten paikallisbussien kanssa. Luonnollisesti junaliikenteessä pääprioriteetti on kaupunkien välisen yhteyden ja junavaihtojen toimivuuden takaaminen, mutta oman kaupunkinsa keskustassa työskentelevien ja koulujaan käyvien mylsäläisten ja inksalaisten ei edelleenkään tarvitse murehtia taajamajunakausarin hankkimista.

----------


## Tardolus

Kävin tänään ainakin vuoden tauon jälkeen Kouvolan kaupungin palautepalvelussa ja sieltä näkee aika hyvin joukkoliikenteen kiitokset ja moitteet. Taisi siellä olla muutamia kehitysehdotuksiakin. Joukkoliikennelogistikko on myös suht hyvin vastaillut ihmisille. Tällainen vinkki tähän väliin, jos kiinnostaa mitä palautepalvelun löytäneet matkustajat ovat asioista mieltä. :-)

----------


## Tardolus

Joukkoliikennekoordinaattoriksi on valittu Juulia Hyvärinen.
Tieto käy ilmi lasten ja nuorten lautakunnan pöytäkirjoista.

Siitä millaista taustaa ja osaamista henkilöllä on, ei valitettavasti ole missään mitään tietoja...

----------


## Razer

> Joukkoliikennekoordinaattoriksi on valittu Juulia Hyvärinen.
> Tieto käy ilmi lasten ja nuorten lautakunnan pöytäkirjoista.
> 
> Siitä millaista taustaa ja osaamista henkilöllä on, ei valitettavasti ole missään mitään tietoja...


https://fi.linkedin.com/in/hyvarinenjuulia

Vastavalmistunut kuten hyvin moni kollegansa eri puolilla Suomen kaupunkeja tänä päivänä. Harvassa ovat ne viranomaiset, joissa vastaavista tehtävistä olisi edes voinut kerryttää kokemusta ennen vuotta 2014. Juulialle lämpimät onnittelut nimityksestä ja menestystä toivottavasti antoisaan tehtävään!

----------


## Tardolus

> https://fi.linkedin.com/in/hyvarinenjuulia
> 
> Vastavalmistunut kuten hyvin moni kollegansa eri puolilla Suomen kaupunkeja tänä päivänä. Harvassa ovat ne viranomaiset, joissa vastaavista tehtävistä olisi edes voinut kerryttää kokemusta ennen vuotta 2014. Juulialle lämpimät onnittelut nimityksestä ja menestystä toivottavasti antoisaan tehtävään!


Kiitoksia selvennyksestä, päässyt tuo LinkedIn tyystin unohtumaan. Toivotaan, että ottaa työn haasteet intohimolla vastaan.  :Smile:  Tsemppiä Juulialle!

----------


## Commuter

Isot tsemit Juulialle! Nähtävästi työ alkaa rytinällä, sillä Kouvolan bussit löytyy nyt myös Instagramista. www.instagram.com/kouvolanbussit

----------


## kiitokurre

Kouvolan kaupunki haluaa tarjota tulevaisuudessa ilmaiset joukkoliikennepalvelut.

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10048419

----------


## Commuter

> Kouvolan kaupunki haluaa tarjota tulevaisuudessa ilmaiset joukkoliikennepalvelut.
> 
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10048419


No johan pomppas. Luonnollisesti autoilun määrä vähentyisi ja bussien matkustajamäärät räjähtäisivät tuon kaupunkistrategian palasen toteutuessa, mutta maksuttoman joukkoliikennetarjonnan laajuus ja toteutusmalli ovat valtavan suuria kysymysmerkkejä. Maksuton "free at the point of use"-joukkoliikenne on kuitenkin eri asia kuin ilmainen, eli täysin kuluton, eli mahdoton joukkoliikenne.

Ovatko kaupunkilaiset valmiita veroäyrin nousuun? Minkälainen vaikutus maksuttomuudella on vuorotarjontaan, kalustoon ja linjastoon? Miten kaupunki osallistuu julkiseen keskusteluun, tiedoittaa uuden joukkoliikennemallin hyödyistä ja vastaa kritiikkiin? Kuinka integroidaan koko joukkoliikenne tulevine kaupunkipyörineen yhtenäisen, tunnistettavan ja kaikkialla läsnä olevan brändin alle?

En todellakaan vastusta maksutonta joukkoliikennettä, olen vain huolissani. Pilottia odotan innolla, toivottavasti ajoittuu sellaiselle ajanjaksolle kun e.m. kaupunkipyörät ovat liikkeellä.

----------


## Tardolus

Kaupungilla on hakusessa vielä niin paljon bussiliikenteen "perusasioita", jotka eivät ainakaan palautepalvelua silmäiltyäni ja itse bussia käyttävänä toimi. Matkustajia ei tunnuta juurikaan Kouvolassa kuunneltavan. 

Suurinosa palautteista viittaa koko linjaston epäloogisuuteen. 2009 jälkeen ei esimerkiksi paljon numerointia parannettu tai otettu huomioon eri Kouvolan sisäisten seutujen yhteyksiä keskenään. Suurilta osin vuoroja ajetaan kuten vanhojen kuntien aikaan. Ei hyvä. 

Nyt sitten yritetään haukata kakusta jättimäistä palaa keskeneräisellä brändillä, puutteellisella ja osin harhaanjohtavalla reittipalvelutiedolla (beta.digitransit.fi) ja sekavalla linjastolla. 

Bussiliikenteen kehitystyö olisi pitänyt aloittaa jo hyvissä ajoin ennen vuotta 2009, kun kuntaliitos jo oli tiedossa. Tässä kaupunki teki ison virheen, eikä edes kysellyt uuden kaupungin asukkailta, mitä joukkoliikenteeltä halutaan.

Toivoisin kaupungilta pureutumista ensin tärkeimpiin ongelmakohtiin ja sitten viedä "maksuttomuutta" eteenpäin, kun linjasto on toimiva.




> No johan pomppas. Luonnollisesti autoilun määrä vähentyisi ja bussien matkustajamäärät räjähtäisivät tuon kaupunkistrategian palasen toteutuessa, mutta maksuttoman joukkoliikennetarjonnan laajuus ja toteutusmalli ovat valtavan suuria kysymysmerkkejä. Maksuton "free at the point of use"-joukkoliikenne on kuitenkin eri asia kuin ilmainen, eli täysin kuluton, eli mahdoton joukkoliikenne.
> 
> Ovatko kaupunkilaiset valmiita veroäyrin nousuun? Minkälainen vaikutus maksuttomuudella on vuorotarjontaan, kalustoon ja linjastoon? Miten kaupunki osallistuu julkiseen keskusteluun, tiedoittaa uuden joukkoliikennemallin hyödyistä ja vastaa kritiikkiin? Kuinka integroidaan koko joukkoliikenne tulevine kaupunkipyörineen yhtenäisen, tunnistettavan ja kaikkialla läsnä olevan brändin alle?
> 
> En todellakaan vastusta maksutonta joukkoliikennettä, olen vain huolissani. Pilottia odotan innolla, toivottavasti ajoittuu sellaiselle ajanjaksolle kun e.m. kaupunkipyörät ovat liikkeellä.

----------


## Eppu

Riippuu tosiaan siitä miten isosta liikennekokonaisuudesta ilmaisessa joukkoliikenteessä olisi kyse, mutta kuitenkin liikenteen volyymi ei nyt kuitenkaan olisi niin iso että se kaupungin talouden konkurssiin veisi. Jos parinkymmenen auton likenne olisi kyseessä ja niinkin paljon vain arkisin ruuhka-aikaan niin olishan sellainen varmaan ihan kohtuullinen toteutettava.

Mutta tosiaankin reitistöä pitäisi uudistaa. Ihmettelen esim. sitä miksei Rekolaan ajeta kuin koululaislinjaa ja Voikkaallakaan ei pahemmin pääse linja-autoasemaa pitemmälle kuin kovin satunnaisesti. Ja muitakin epäkohtia toki on.

Toki Kouvolan kaupunkirakenne on joukkoliikenteen näkökulmasta vähintäänkin ongelmallinen. Ei auta yhtään sekään seikka, että Veturi rakennettiin ja se oli kuolinisku keskustalle ainakin kaupallisessa mielessä. Mutta jospa ajat muuttuisivat Kouvolassakin ja alettaisiin miettiä asioita enemmän eurooppalaisittain eikä amerikkaisesta näkökulmasta.

----------


## Tardolus

Savonlinja #735 bongattu linjalla 2 Voikkaalle. Hetken jo luulin, että olen Turussa...

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Onnea vaan! On sitten ihan mielipuolisen huonoja autoja koko sarja. Turussa niitä ei kaipaa kukaan.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Savonlinja #735 bongattu linjalla 2 Voikkaalle. Hetken jo luulin, että olen Turussa...


Onko myös SL 736 siellä? Kesällä nämä ajoivat vantaalla extreme run ajoa.

----------


## Eppu

> Savonlinja #735 bongattu linjalla 2 Voikkaalle. Hetken jo luulin, että olen Turussa...


Varmasti ihan hyvä loppusijoituspaikka tälle autolle. Vähän päälle 2,5 kuukautta jäljellä ennen kuin loppuu ja liikenne siirtyy uudelle yrittäjälle. Sitä odotellessa...

----------


## Tardolus

Kesän 2018 aikataulut on nyt julkaistu. 

Vuorotarjonnassa huomattavia parannuksia aikaisempaan verrattuna. Tämän lisäksi linjanumeroissa tapahtuu muutoksia - eroon päästään muunmuassa turhista kirjaimista. 

Virheiltä ei taaskaan säästytty... Kesän aikataulujulkaisun ekalla sivulla mainitaan, että linja 2 veisi edelleen Voikkaalle, vaikka tosiasiassa Voikkaalle asti Matkakeskukselta ajaa jatkossa vain nro 1 ja nro 9 loppumääränpäänään Jaala.

Koko tiedotteen voi lukea täältä:
https://www.kouvola.fi/index/kadutja....6.alkaen.html

----------


## Eppu

> Kesän 2018 aikataulut on nyt julkaistu. 
> 
> Vuorotarjonnassa huomattavia parannuksia aikaisempaan verrattuna. Tämän lisäksi linjanumeroissa tapahtuu muutoksia - eroon päästään muunmuassa turhista kirjaimista. 
> 
> Virheiltä ei taaskaan säästytty... Kesän aikataulujulkaisun ekalla sivulla mainitaan, että linja 2 veisi edelleen Voikkaalle, vaikka tosiasiassa Voikkaalle asti Matkakeskukselta ajaa jatkossa vain nro 1 ja nro 9 loppumääränpäänään Jaala.
> 
> Koko tiedotteen voi lukea täältä:
> https://www.kouvola.fi/index/kadutja....6.alkaen.html


Näemmä linjanumerointi on uudistunut laajemminkin. Vasta myöhemmin nähdään mitä muita linjanumeroita otetaan käyttöön, kun mm. Kuusankosken koululinjojen numerot eivät enää voi olla 9, 11 ja 13. Saa myös nähdä tuleeko muitakin uusia linjanumeroita, kun esim. Valkeala-Harju -vuorot ovat aiemmin olleet numerolla 53, vaikka kyseinen numero on ollut käytössä ainoastaan linjakilvessä. Painettuun aikatauluun se ei ole päätynyt. Ja miten lie sitten kouluvuorot mm. Myllykosken ja Elimäen suunnalla...

----------


## Tardolus

> Näemmä linjanumerointi on uudistunut laajemminkin. Vasta myöhemmin nähdään mitä muita linjanumeroita otetaan käyttöön, kun mm. Kuusankosken koululinjojen numerot eivät enää voi olla 9, 11 ja 13. Saa myös nähdä tuleeko muitakin uusia linjanumeroita, kun esim. Valkeala-Harju -vuorot ovat aiemmin olleet numerolla 53, vaikka kyseinen numero on ollut käytössä ainoastaan linjakilvessä. Painettuun aikatauluun se ei ole päätynyt. Ja miten lie sitten kouluvuorot mm. Myllykosken ja Elimäen suunnalla...


Niinpä. Sen tiedän, että loputkin numerot ovat suunnitteilla - myös noiden koululaislinjojen osalta.

Uuden aikataulun käsiinsä saaneet matkustajatkin ovat muuten huomanneet julkaisun virheet, kaupungin palautepalvelu on alkanut täyttymään tyytymättömistä palautteista... Heh.  :Smile:

----------


## Tardolus

Onnea on, kun on tuttavia bussikuskeina! 

Elimäen Liikenne tosiaan tilannut 7 uutta autoa (Setroja) ja ovat kaiketi toivottavasti pian täällä Kouvolassa. Jännää näissä autoissa on, että niistä puuttuu takaovi (kaiketi kuitenkin oltava suht monipaikkaisia busseja, joten suuresti ihmettelen).
Myös tekniikka on uutta, esimerkiksi linjakilvet tulee jatkossa Pusatecin "Waltti-päätteen" kautta, eli kuski säästyy ylimääräiseltä nappien painelulta.

Ja onpa autoissa myös valvontakamerat ja invarampit.

kouvola.digitransit.fi:
aloittaa 4.6. myös Kouvolassa, hieman puhtaamalla GTFS-datalla kuin nykyisin beta.digitransit.fi:ssakin käytössä olevilla eri liikennöitsijöiltä suoraan sinne tungetuilla tiedoilla...

----------


## Tardolus

Aiemmin sanoin, että kouvola.digitransit.fi aloittaa 4.6. 

Näyttää kuitenkin siltä, että se on kaikessa hiljaisuudessa jo lanseerattu... 

Värityksenä toimii Kouvolan tunnusvärit, oranssi ja musta.
Feikkibrändi "Kouvolan bussit" myös edeustettuna.

http://kouvola.digitransit.fi

----------


## Tardolus

Ensimmäisiä kuvia Elimäen Liikenteen uudesta kalustosta saamme ihastella täältä: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...70632099707793

Teippauksina säilyvät kaupungin oma ilme, "Nuorten Kouvola" -ilme sekä ekstrana "Asuntomessut" -teipattu bussi.

Maanantaina autot ovatkin sitten jo täydessä työn touhussa ympäri Kouvolaa.

----------


## Tardolus

> Näemmä linjanumerointi on uudistunut laajemminkin. Vasta myöhemmin nähdään mitä muita linjanumeroita otetaan käyttöön, kun mm. Kuusankosken koululinjojen numerot eivät enää voi olla 9, 11 ja 13. Saa myös nähdä tuleeko muitakin uusia linjanumeroita, kun esim. Valkeala-Harju -vuorot ovat aiemmin olleet numerolla 53, vaikka kyseinen numero on ollut käytössä ainoastaan linjakilvessä. Painettuun aikatauluun se ei ole päätynyt. Ja miten lie sitten kouluvuorot mm. Myllykosken ja Elimäen suunnalla...


Tuorein tieto kertoisi, että vihdoin lopuillekin linjoille saadaan omat numerotunnukset. Palvelulinjojakin ilmeisesti myllätään jonkin verran. Gtfs-datassa lillui jonkin aikaa syksyn dataa...  :Wink: 

- 20-sarja: Kuusankoski-Voikkaa-Koria -alueen koulupäivälinjat. 

- 30-sarja: Myllykoski-Inkeroinen-Anjala -alueen koulupäivälinjat ja Matkakeskukselta lähtevät koulup. vuorot.

- 40-sarja: Elimäen alueen koulupäivälinjat ja Matkakeskukselta lähtevät koulup. vuorot.

- 50-sarja: Valkealan alueen koulupäivälinjat ja Matkakeskukselta lähtevät koulup. vuorot.

- 60- ja 80-sarja: Utti, Sippola, Kaipiainen koulupäivälinjat ja Matkakeskukselta lähtevät koulup. vuorot.

- 90-sarja: Huhdasjärven, Jaalan, Kimolan  suunnan koulup. vuorot

Parin viikon päästä nähdään lopullinen muoto.  :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

http://killerpop.sytes.net/oikoradan...ded=2018-07-26

Uudet katurit kuvina. Tai no yksi näistä ei aivan uusi ole vaikka uusi Kouvolassa toki  :Wink:

----------


## Tardolus

Syksyn/talven 2018-19 aikataulut on julkaistu.

Linkki kaupungin tiedotteeseen: https://www.kouvola.fi/index/kadutja...imaan9.8..html

Täydennetty linjanumerointi löytyy talven aikatauluvihon sivuilta 4-5.

----------


## Tardolus

Uutta joukkoliikennelogistikkoa pukkaa - taas.

Kouvolan kaupunki hakee uutta joukkoliikennelogistikkoa pitkäaikaiseen viransijaisuuteen 31.12.2019 saakka. Ilmoitus bongattu Kuntarekrystä.

Liekkö kyse sitten organisaatiouudistuksesta, vielä ei tarkkaa tietoa. Mielenkiinnolla jäämme odottelemaan.

----------


## Tardolus

Ja Kouvolan kaupungin uusi joukkoliikennelogistikko on: Antti Pakkanen

"Viranhaltijapäätös, Kouvolan kaupunki, hyvinvointipalvelut
Joukkoliikennelogistikon virkaan valitaan Antti Pakkanen.
Valitsen joukkoliikennelogistikon virkaan (virka nro 11463) määräajaksi. 10.9.2018  31.12.2019"

----------


## Tardolus

Savonlinjan liikenne siirtyy Kymen Charterline Oy:lle. 

Kouvolan kaupungin nettisivut:

"Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteen liikenne Kymen Charterline Oy:lle
Savonlinjaan kuuluneen Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne Oy:n liikenne on siirtynyt Kymen Charterline Oy:n hoidettavaksi.

Muutos koskee seuraavia aiemmin Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteen liikennöimiä linjoja:

linja 30
linja 59
linja 61
Kuusankosken palvelulinja Hessu
Kouvola - Hamina ja Hamina - Kouvola

Muutoksella ei ole vaikutusta aikatauluihin eikä reitteihin, joten liikennöinti jatkuu entisellään."

----------


## Tardolus

Alkaa olemaan aika lailla yksinpuhelua tämä Kouvolan joukkoliikenteestä haastaminen.  :Wink: 

Mutta asiaan:

Kaupunki luopuu Matkahuollon tarjoaman aikatauludatan käytöstä ainakin pysäkeillä Matkakeskus H1 ja Matkakeskus H3. Käyttöön otetaan kaupungin oma data, sama, joka näkyy myös osoitteessa kouvola.digitransit.fi. Tieto bongattu aiemmin tänä vuonna Dynastystä ja vahvistus tälle on saatu selailemalla Kouvolan kaupungin palautepalvelua.

Lisäksi automaattinen "kilpienvaihtojärjestelmä" on käytössä ainakin Elimäen Liikenteellä kesällä 2018 liikenteeseen lasketuissa Setroissa. Aina se ei kuitenkaan toimi 100-prosenttisesti ja kuljettajat joutuvat turvatumaan käsipeliin. Kun automatiikka on onnistuneesti käytössä, näkyy matkustamon puolella olevassa näytössä kyseisen linjan ajatasaiset pysäkkitiedot.

Palautepalvelua selailemalla selvisi myös sekin, että "Matkakeskuksen alueen huonoa opastusta esimerkiksi bussipysäkeille tullaan kevään ja kesän aikana parantamaan, kun aluetta valmistellaan kesän asuntomessuja varten." Muutoin matkakeskuksen alue odottaa edelleen Hallituskadun ja matkakeskuksen remonttia...

----------


## Commuter

> (tekstiä)


Eipä täällä ole mitään kertomisen arvoista tapahtunut lähikuukausina. Samat toistuvat ongelmat, samat itseään odottavat lupaukset ja samat änkyröivät firmat. Suurempaa uudistusta odotellaan.

----------


## Tardolus

Kesälinjan Matkakeskus - Kuusankoski - Verla - Repovesi kilpailutus on käynnissä:
https://tarjouspalvelu.fi/TPPerustie...ac&tpID=229674

Kaipiainen - Utti - Matkakeskus ja Matkakeskus - Sippola - Utti kesävuorot myös kilpailutuksessa:
https://tarjouspalvelu.fi/TPPerustie...ac&tpID=229678

Edelliskesän tapaista erillistä linjaa välille Matkakeskus - Tykkimäki ei tänä kesänä nähdä. Tykkimäen vuorot on yhdistetty "vanhaan tapaan" linjaan 12 (Matkakeskus - Tornionmäki).

Kouvolan ja Kotkan kaupunkipyörien operoija haussa:
https://tarjouspalvelu.fi/TPPerustie...ac&tpID=229355

----------


## Tardolus

Havaintoja Matkakeskukselta 24.4.2019:

Aluetta on alettu ehostamaan kesän asuntomessuja ajatellen. Alkuperäistä kaukoliikennekatosta on alettu maalaamaan tummansinisellä ja valkoisella maalilla. Myöskin 60-luvun lopulta peräisin olevia valaisinpylväitä on alettu vaihtamaan uusiin.
Myös asfaltiin on tehty joitakin merkintöjä ympäri aluetta.



Kyseessä siis ilmeisesti pieni kasvojenkohotus odotellessa sitä surullisen kuuluisaa suurempaa alueen remonttia.

----------


## Tardolus

Kouvolassa otetaan nyt ensimmäistä kertaa asukkaat mukaan "suunnittelemaan" joukkoliikennettä.

Joukkoliikenteen kehittämissuunnitelmaa 2020-2025 aletaan siis nyt laatimaan. Mukaan suunnittelutyöpajaan mahtuu 55 ensimmäiseksi ilmoittautunutta kansalaista.

Työpaja järjestetään 13.5. kaupungintalolla ja sinne voi hakea erillisen lomakkeen kautta.

Lisätietoja: https://www.kouvola.fi/ajankohtaiset...man-tyopajaan/

----------


## Tardolus

Kouvolan kesäaikataulut on julkaistu. Aikataulujulkaisun ulkoasuun on tehty viilauksia, esimerkiksi linjojen värit on lisätty nyt myös PDF- ja paperiaikatauluun. Värit löytyvät myös pysäkkiaikatauluista.

Matkakeskus - Verla - Repovesi (- Orilampi) -linja sai myös oman linjanumeron, ja sehän on 15.

PDF-aikataulu: https://www.kouvola.fi/wp-content/up...netti_21_5.pdf
Kouvolan kaupungin uutinen kesäaikatauluista: https://www.kouvola.fi/ajankohtaiset...anantaina-3-6/

Uutisessa mainitaan myös, että mobiililippu on saapumassa Kouvolaan kesäksi!

----------


## Eppu

Mutta onko vielä tietoa asuntomessujen liikennöitsijoistä? Hoituuko paikallisten firmojen toimesta vai nähdäänkö niissä ajoissa esim. Lehtimäen busseja? Käsittäisin, että sinne halutaan matalalattiabusseja, joita paikallisilla liikennöitsijöillä ei kuitenkaan taida olla vapaana kuin korkeintaan muutama kappale.

----------


## Tardolus

> Mutta onko vielä tietoa asuntomessujen liikennöitsijoistä? Hoituuko paikallisten firmojen toimesta vai nähdäänkö niissä ajoissa esim. Lehtimäen busseja? Käsittäisin, että sinne halutaan matalalattiabusseja, joita paikallisilla liikennöitsijöillä ei kuitenkaan taida olla vapaana kuin korkeintaan muutama kappale.


Viimeisin tieto tosiaan on, että liikennöitsijä olisi Nastolasta (eli siis kaiketi Lehtimäki). Ainakin he kilpailutuksen voittivat.

En sitten tiedä, miten Kymen Charterlinen mahdollinen valitus vaikuttaa asiaan...

Kouvolan palautepalvelua silmäiltyäni silmiin osui yksi kysely siitä, ovatko bussit matalalattiaisia vai ei. Siihen ei kuitenkaan olla vielä vastattu.

----------


## Melamies

> Viimeisin tieto tosiaan on, että liikennöitsijä olisi Nastolasta (eli siis kaiketi Lehtimäki). Ainakin he kilpailutuksen voittivat.
> 
> En sitten tiedä, miten Kymen Charterlinen mahdollinen valitus vaikuttaa asiaan...
> 
> Kouvolan palautepalvelua silmäiltyäni silmiin osui yksi kysely siitä, ovatko bussit matalalattiaisia vai ei. Siihen ei kuitenkaan olla vielä vastattu.


Jos on menossa asuntomessuille, on aivan samantekevää onko bussi matalalattiainen vai ei. Messuilla odotaa kävelymaraton ja paljon portaita, jolloin pari porrasta bussiin mennessä on pisara meressä.

----------


## Bussihullu

Onko Kouvolan seudun joukkoliikenteelle samanlaista sivustoa kuin HSL-alueella on kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne ? Eli toisin sanoen kuvallista kalustolistaa?

----------


## tkp

Oikoradan bussit taitaa olla lähin http://killerpop.sytes.net/oikoradanbussit/

----------


## K113

Kouvolan sanomat kertoo Kouvolan joukkoliikenteen saavan uuden nimen ja ilmeen ensi vuodesta alkaen. Uuden ilmeen kerrotaan näkyvän aluksi joukkoliikenteen materiaaleissa ja myöhemmin myös busseissa sekä pysäkeillä.

Nimi- ja kuvitusehdotuksia voi lähettää kaupungille 17.8. saakka kaupungin verkkosivuilla.  Jatkoon valitaan viisi ehdotusta, joista kuntalaiset voivat äänestää 21.8.7.9. mielestään parasta vaihtoehtoa.

----------


## Bussibongilija

En tiedä, onko tätä jo kysytty, mutta onko jostain saatavilla Kouvolan bussien vanhoja aikatauluja?

----------


## moxu

> Kouvolan sanomat kertoo Kouvolan joukkoliikenteen saavan uuden nimen ja ilmeen ensi vuodesta alkaen. Uuden ilmeen kerrotaan näkyvän aluksi joukkoliikenteen materiaaleissa ja myöhemmin myös busseissa sekä pysäkeillä.


Voittajaksi valittiin...KOUTSI!

----------


## Bussihullu

Mitkä/minkälaiset autot on vakiokalustoa milläkin linjalla? Onko jossain jotain luetteloa kenties tms?

----------


## VHi

Ei tietoa onko jo vanhastakin asiasta kyse, mutta näemmä nykyjään linjan 5 eli Valkelan suunnan vuoroja ajaa viikonloppuisin Elimäen Liikenne. Laurila ajaa edelleen arkipäivän kaikki vuorot, pl. Valkealasta Kouvolaan klo 13.50 koulupäivisin lähtevän vuoron ajaa Kymen Charterline.

----------


## Bussihullu

ZKE-164 siirtynyt Taksikuljetukselta Kymen Charterlinelle ja näin tänään linjalla 8.

----------


## Koutsi

Moi kaikki!

Eksyin sattumalta tälle foorumille, ja kylläpä saikin suht tuore joukkoliikennesuunnittelija hyvän historiikin siitä miten hommat ovat kehittyneet (tai olleet kehittymättä) viimeisen reilun kymmenen vuoden aikana.  :Smile: 

Kerrotaan samalla vähän kuulumisia ja syksyn suunnitelmia: 

9.8. alkaen tehdään uudistuksia hinnastoon niin, että esimerkiksi vyöhykejärjestelmästä luovutaan ja kerta- ja arvolipuissa nostetaan vaihtoaika kahteen tuntiin. 

Tänä syksynä startataan myös linjastouudistus jossa koko linjasto mietitään kerralla uusiksi. Tämän uudistusprojektin vaiheista tullaan tiedottamaan sitä mukaa kun työ etenee.

J Eskola / Kouvolan joukkoliikennesuunnittelija

----------


## Bussihullu

Rupesin tänään ihmettelemään, että missähän mahtaa sijaita Kymen Charterlinen ja Martti Laurilan varikot? :o

----------


## VHi

> Rupesin tänään ihmettelemään, että missähän mahtaa sijaita Kymen Charterlinen ja Martti Laurilan varikot? :o


Laurilan varikko on ainakin aikaisemmin ollut Valkealan ABC:n risteyksessä hiukkasen Puhjonrannan suuntaan. 

Charterlinen autoja on jossain määrin Savonlinnan entisen (vai nykyisen?) varikon pihassa Tornionmäessä.

----------


## Eppu

Ja ajaako K. Väisänen enää mitään paikallis/lähiliikennettä? Ymmärtääkseni Anjalankosken linja on lopettanut hiljattain joten yksi paikallinen firma vähemmän kymenlaakson seudulla.

----------


## VHi

> Ja ajaako K. Väisänen enää mitään paikallis/lähiliikennettä? Ymmärtääkseni Anjalankosken linja on lopettanut hiljattain joten yksi paikallinen firma vähemmän kymenlaakson seudulla.


Kun katsoo uusimmasta Kouvolan joukkoliikenteen aikataulukirjasta, niin ei taida ajaa. Ellei sitten jotain koulukyytejä, mitä ei aikataulukirjassa ole. 

Lyön vetoa, että vielä kesäaikataulujen aikaan jotakin ajoivat Utin / Sippolan suunnalla, jotka on tainneet mennä nyt Kymen Chartelinelle, joka näyttäisi muutenkin laajentaneen toimintaansa. Savonlinjalla on joku yksittäinen vuoro, suurin liikennöitsijä taitaa olla Elimäen Liikenne, joka ajaa nykyisin kaikki suurimmat reitit ja on tullut Laurilan perinteisille apajille ajaen nykyisin mm. Valkealan suunnan viikonloppuvuorot. 

Nyt liikennöitsijöitä on Kymen Charterline, Elimäen Liikenne, Martti Laurila ja Savonlinja Oy. Lisäksi ajaa Vuorela Haminaan.

----------


## MB1

Savonlinja on siis palannut Kouvolaan vanhalle varikolle. Linjat 36,60,91. Muutama kp lähtö päivässä. Autoina tänään 450 & 937.
Koskas paikallisliikenne kilpailutetaan uudestaan ?

----------


## Bussihullu

Linjalle 2 on näköjään tänä syksynä tullut runsaasti lisälähtöjä aikaisempaan verrattuna. Linja 61 ei taida enää ajaa Saaramaalle, ainakaan reittioppaan mukaan. Onko muita muutoksia ilmennyt?

Lisäksi, mistä löytäisi varhaisempia Kouvolan seudun bussien aikatauluja? Internet Archive oli vähän suppea.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:21 ----------

Lisäyksenä vielä. Linjan 32 osa lähdöistä ajaa nykyään Saviniemen koululle asti.

----------


## 502

Pelastin kopion Kouvolan linjastoluonnoksesta 7.11.2022, joka poistui julkisesta levityksestä kommenttikierroksen päätteeksi:

https://file.io/bUhe6xr8q4EK (linkki erääntyy 3.1.2024 ilmaisalustan rajoittamana)

Tässä kuvaus ehdotuksen linjastosta.

*Päälinjat*

*1* VoikkaaKeskustaEskolanmäki
- M-P 5½20, L 918, S 1117 / vuoroväli ruuhkassa 30 min, muuten 60 min
- nykylinjan 1 pidennetty aamuversio + nykylinjan 10 Sarkolan puolisko
- Veturilla pieni koukku Kuusaantieltä (...Tervasmutka-Tervasharjunkatu-Tervaskatu...)
- Eskolanmäessä käännös Myllypuronkadun päässä "väärään" suuntaan, kohti Rekolaa
- kääntöpaikat Voikkaan Lapinmäki ja Kankaron liikenneympyrä (Tasankotien/Kymenlaaksontie/Alakyläntie)

*2* KoriaKeskustaValkeala
- M-P 5½22.30, L 822½, S 1022 / vuoroväli ruuhkassa 30 min, muuten 60 min
- nykylinja 4K + nykylinja 51 _(Valkealaan Tornionmäen ja Lautaron kautta)_
- Kouvolan ja Valkealan välisen joukkoliikenteen pääreitti muuttuisi rajusti
- kääntöpaikat Korian Nappa ja Valkealan urheilukeskus (Töyrytie/Toikkalantie)

*3* VoikkaaKeskustaAnjala
- M-T 523, P 5-01, L 701, S 923 / vuoroväli 60 min
- nykylinja 1 + nykylinja 3 eli muutama vuosi sitten katkaistu heiluri
- Veturilla sama koukku kuin uudella ykkösellä
- Keskustasta Anjalaan koukaten Sarkolan kautta _(...Tunnelikatu-Myllypuronkatu-Suomenkatu-Kymenlaaksontie...)_
- kääntöpaikat Voikkaan Lapinmäki ja Anjalan hautausmaa

*5* KeskustaValkealaVekaranjärvi
- M-P 623, L 718, S 1122½ / M-P 7x, LS 4x
- nykylinjan 5 klo 22 lähdön reitti _(via ToikkalaPihlajasaari)_ mutta Virranniemen kautta
- kääntöpaikat Kouvolan matkakeskus ja Vekaranjärven varuskunta
- *A-variantti* ...VekaranjärviTuohikotti (M-P 2x)

*6* ElimäkiKeskustaUtti
- M-P 5½21, L 7½19, S 1217 / arkiväli 60 min, muuten 120 min, L 6x, S 3x
- nykylinja 4 + nykylinjan 8 lyhin variantti
- Tornionmäessä nykylinjan 12 reittiä _(Utinkatu-Nevantie-Sydänmaantie)_ takaisin Karjalankadulle
- kääntöpaikat Elimäen kirjasto ja Utin entinen rautatieasema
- *K-variantti* päättyy Utin aseman sijaan Kopterikujan ammattikoululle (M-P 1x)

*7* LehtomäkiKeskustaPilkanmaa
- M-P 621½, L 918½, S 1217 / vuoroväli 60 min (7 + 7B yhdessä 30 min)
- nykylinjan 11 Viitakummun puolisko ilman Pikku-Palomäkeä + nykylinjan 14 koko reitti + nykylinjan 7 Niskalan puolisko
- Veturin koukku siirtyy kauppakeskuksen takaa sen eteen Tervasharjunkadulle
- kääntöpaikat Lehtomäen huippu ja Pilkanmaan Savipelto
- *B-variantti* päättyy jo Veturille, tuplaa vuoromäärän osuudella LehtomäkiVeturi

*9* JaalaKeskustaEskolanmäki
- M-P 520½, L 9½15, S 10½16 / ruuhkaväli 60 min, muuten 120 min, LS 3x
- nykylinja 9 + nykylinjan 10 Sarkolan puolisko
- keskustasta radan alapuolelle sama reitti kuin uudella ykkösellä
- kääntöpaikat Jaalan koulu ja Kankaron liikenneympyrä
- *A-variantti* ...JaalaHuhdasjärvi (M-P 2x)

*10* ViitakumpuKeskustaMielakka
- M-P 5½22½, L 7½22, S 11½18 / ruuhkaväli 30 min, muuten 60 min
- nykylinjan 11 Ravikylän puolisko + nykylinjalta 10 Vahterossa nykylinjan 13 reitille 
- koukku Marjoniemen kautta _(...Kauppalankatu-Marjoniementie-Kauppamiehenkatu...)_
- kääntöpaikat Viitakummun Jukolantie ja Mielakan ratahaara

*Täydennyslinjat*
- 15 (kesälinja) KeskustaKuusankoskiVerlaRepovesi
- 15A (kesälinja) ...RepovesiHillosensalmiOrilampi
- 35 SaviniemiMyllyk.UmmeljokiAnjalaInk.RuotilaSi  ppola
- 44 ElimäkiTeuroinenKoriaVärälä
- 48 ElimäkiVillikkalaRaussilaRuotsinkyläRatula
- 53 ValkealaSelänpääVuohijärviVoikoski
- 54 ValkealaVirranniemiSaarentoHarjuVoikkaa
- 55 ValkealaUttiTirvaKaipiainen
- 57 ValkealaJokelaRiihikallioVoikkaaLassilanpellon  tieKuusankoski
- 59 ValkealaSelänpääJaala
- 61 KaipiainenSippolaMyllyk.VT15TornionmäkiKeskus  ta (päätep. Ratamo)

Havaitsemiani oleellisia muutoksia kokonaiskuvassa:
- Liikenne alkaisi pääsääntöisesti jonkin verran nykyistä aikaisemmin ja loppuisi huomattavasti myöhemmin
- Vuosia papereilla pyöritelty uusi runkoyhteys KoriaValkeala otettaisiin käyttöön ja jokunen vuosi sitten vaihdollisiksi muuttuneet yhteydet VoikkaaAnjala sekä LehtomäkiEskolanmäki palaisivat vaihdottomiksi hieman erilaisissa muodoissa
- Kanta-Kouvolan liikenne järjestettäisiin vastaisuudessa pääosin seudullisilla linjoilla, lähiöiden reitit muuttuisivat ensi kertaa kaksisuuntaiseksi ympyrälenkkien katketessa
- Ehdotukseen liitetyt kartat viittaavat Kouvolan keskustan poikittaiskatujen (toivon mukaan mahdollisimman pian koittavaan) kaksisuuntaistamiseen
- Uusina alueina kokopäiväliikenteen piiriin tulisivat Lautaro ja Pilkanmaa, joista tulevaisuudessa vaihdoton yhteys sekä aluekeskuksiinsa että kaupungin keskustaan
- Ilman liikennettä jäisivät Kotkankallionkatu, Pikku-Palomäki ja Rekola (jatkossa vain palvelubussit), myös suora yhteys Mielakasta Tornionmäkeen katkeaisi
- Veturin tavoitettavuus joukkoliikenteellä paranisi huomattavasti näillä linjaratkaisuilla sekä keskittämällä kaikki linjat samalle pätkälle kauppakeskuksen eteen

Näiden havaintojen perään hiukan rakentavaa kritiikkiä:
- Paperilla paras kymenlaaksolainen joukkoliikennelinjasto koskaan. Mutta kun koko liikenne nyt viimein uudistetaan kauttaaltaan, miksi ihmeessä vanhoista linjanumeroista halutaan pitää kiinni? Päälinjastoon 1-10 jää useampi turha väli eikä mistään logiikasta ole tietoakaan.
- Kaksisuuntaiseen liikenteeseen siirryttäessä pysäkki-infraan panostaminen on elintärkeää. Ainakin Eskolanmäen ja Lehtomäen nykyiset pääpysäkit näyttävät jäävän sivuun uusilta reiteiltä, joten toivottavasti niistä rakennettaisiin kerralla katetut (esim. mainostuloin) ja käyttökelvot (esim. matkustajainformaation kannalta).
- Linjasto vaikuttaisi tarjoavan suorien yhteyksien ohella nykyistä parempia ja jopa täysin uusia vaihtomahdollisuuksia. Näistä viestimiselle voisi yrittää löytää jonkinlaisen tyylikkään tavan vaikkapa aikataulujulkaisuun tai skemaattiseen linjakarttaan. Lähijunaliikenteen kehitystä ja kasvua ajatellen huomiota aikataulutusuunnitteluun sekä vaihto-olosuhteisiin.
- Jos joukkoliikenteelle kerran on luotu brändi, olisi mukavaa nähdä sen jalkautuvan kaupungille edes vähä kerrassaan. Voisiko tuo alkaa vaikka yhtenäisen tilaajavärityksen suunnittelusta ja sisällyttämisestä sopimusehtoihin?

Odotan innokkaana seuraavaa versiota, mainiota työtä!

----------


## Bussihullu

Itsellä pisti silmään, jääkö Jaalan Kimola ja Anjalan Korvenkylä / Ahvio nyt täysin vaille liikennettä?

----------


## 502

> Itsellä pisti silmään, jääkö Jaalan Kimola ja Anjalan Korvenkylä / Ahvio nyt täysin vaille liikennettä?


Taitaisivat jäädä asiointi-/kutsutaksien varaan.

Luulen, että Jaalan suuntaa piirreltäessä oli taloudellisin perustein valittava jompikumpi periferiasuunnista jatkoon. Kompromissityylinen yhdistelmäreitti ...JaalaKimolaJaalaHuhdasjärvi taas olisi tehnyt kauimmas kulkevien matka-ajoista kohtuuttomia sillä Kimolan pisto vie vähintään kolme varttia. Kiinnostaisi tietää, olisiko liityntäyhteyden järjestäminen Jaalasta Kimolaan (tai edes Eiraskanmutkalle saakka) ollut ylivoimaisen kannattamatonta jopa pienimmällä mahdollisella kalustolla.

Inksan ja Elimäen välinen liikenne taisi olla täysin Elimäen lukion varassa. Sen tultua lakkautetuksi katosi luonnollisesti myös suurin tarve tuolle linjalle.

----------

